# What are you drinking tonight?



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ive just has 2 liters of Belgian beer, Emperer Charles V with my steak dinner.

what about the rest of you?


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 17, 2015)

Powers


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2015)

Villa Maria Pinot Noir


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2015)

Vodka and the budget version of Red Bull (KX). Probably move on to the brandy a bit later.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 17, 2015)

Guinness.

Listening to this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpFHffUPQho


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2015)

Jim Beam.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Mar 17, 2015)

A very nice Rioja.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2015)

Diet pepsi


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2015)

You lot do know it's a school night don't you?


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You lot do know it's a school night don't you?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was about to type. I'd struggle to get up in the morning


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2015)

I have recently discovered Hobgoblin,that stuff is just too nice.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You lot do know it's a school night don't you?
		
Click to expand...

In my defence I don't have to go back to work until 8th April so not a school night for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2015)

PG Tips


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Mar 17, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I have recently discovered Hobgoblin,that stuff is just too nice.
		
Click to expand...

Picture on the bottle looks what my ex-wife turned into


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2015)

Did have a Guinness with my old man, but now I'm on Stella. Not back in work till Saturday so boo yah to that.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 17, 2015)

A nice Chimey Blue

(yes i am a craft beer bore)

Might have a Kwak tomorrow


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 17, 2015)

Old crafty hen, spotted hen with knobs on. Seriously nice although a little strong for more than 2 (6.5%) but on offer at tesco for 1.50 a bottle!


----------



## JackieD (Mar 18, 2015)

I had a couple of GUniess and a Moretti.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2015)

Crabbies Non-Alcoholic Scottish Raspberry Ginger Beer - absolutely the bees knees for a refreshing non-alcoholic tipple (Fentimans Botanically Brewed Ginger Beer is also just tops)


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 18, 2015)

Tea, Tea, Tea and water.

Since I cut back on the wine, I'm a boring old so-and-so


----------



## Slab (Mar 18, 2015)

Had a couple of bottles of Savanna Cider... its dry but you can drink it


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 18, 2015)

At work so tea only...

But in honour of the day I did make the lads some of these http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/stout_cupcakes_98668


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2015)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Picture on the bottle looks what my ex-wife turned into 

Click to expand...

You had a lucky escape there mate.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 18, 2015)

Got my annual fitness test this evening for work but once that's done and dusted I'll be celebrating with some form of craft beer!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			A nice Chimey Blue

(yes i am a craft beer bore)

Might have a Kwak tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Have a couple of those  in the larder, Kwak on the other hand is one of my least fav Belgian beers


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Have a couple of those  in the larder, Kwak on the other hand is one of my least fav Belgian beers
		
Click to expand...

Partial to a Chimay or an Omer. Had some monastery brews last time i was there, wow! couple of them and that was me out for the count!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Partial to a Chimay or an Omer. Had some monastery brews last time i was there, wow! couple of them and that was me out for the count!
		
Click to expand...

Try the Carolus  "cuvee van de Keizer"  i was on that last night 11% and very tasty amazing with steak.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 18, 2015)

Like a dark beer so have a good supply of Cairngorm Black Gold - lovely stuff! My local tesco has it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Like a dark beer so have a good supply of Cairngorm Black Gold - lovely stuff! My local tesco has it.
		
Click to expand...

in that case try Orkney Dark Island stout


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Have a couple of those  in the larder, Kwak on the other hand is one of my least fav Belgian beers
		
Click to expand...

Kwak is the one they serve in the daft little wooden holder thingy.  A few years ago in Brussels I had an evening on Chimey Blues with a night cap of 85% proof absinthe :mmm:


----------



## User62651 (Mar 18, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			in that case try Orkney Dark Island stout
		
Click to expand...

Will do, also recommend Loch Ness Brewery's DarkNESS stout. Limited availability though, I had it on tap in Drumnadrochit.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Will do, also recommend Loch Ness Brewery's DarkNESS stout. Limited availability though, I had it on tap in Drumnadrochit.
		
Click to expand...

was given a couple to try, wasn't overawed by it.


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 18, 2015)

A little Jura Origin 10 year


----------



## c1973 (Mar 18, 2015)

No one have tea or coca cola? No? 


Quite partial to a wee Aberlour on occasion, but I like a cuppa or some coke wae ma tea (dinner).


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

I seem to have developed a taste for IPA's recently. My current favourite is one from the local brewery called Duke IPA so having one of them now. Have any of you guys that like the odd craft beer ever tried homebrewing. I started doing it a couple of years ago. Quite surprising what you can make for yourself. I started off just using kits but have recently tried adding my own grains and hops.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Partial to a Chimay or an Omer. Had some monastery brews last time i was there, wow! couple of them and that was me out for the count!
		
Click to expand...

I was at the Wigan - Hull Fc rugby game on Friday, with my mate.

No we are both ex royal navy and have had (in years gone by) some pretty good beer fitness levels.

We had a fairly quiet night, mainly as i had 18 booked in first thing on Saturday.

Few beers before the game, 2 or 3 Worthingtons in the ground and was feeling great. We then stopped in a new craft ale pub in town.

Both sunk a Chimey Blue or three........ then started on a Kwak.

I was talking to my pal, when i realized, he was talking absolute gobbledygook gook. I was thinking "blimey mate" whats happened to you?

We used to drink like fish and now you are a proper lightweight.  I felt pretty sober to be honest so tried to tell him to man up......

Unfortunately it was then i realised i was absolutely leathered also

Ha

My body was in total control and my mind seemed as sharp as normal 

My speech however...

Gone  I could not string a couple of words together for love nor money

Strange stuff that Trappist beer. Very strange


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 18, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Have a couple of those  in the larder, Kwak on the other hand is one of my least fav Belgian beers
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree to be honest on the Kwak front.

Very syrupy 

Do love the Chimey Red and Blue though. Not a massive fan of the Yellow.

Quite like one called "la Chouffe", but it is fire water.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 20, 2015)

Seeing as its Friday night and I'm a right classy bustard I'm currently firing into a few bottles of Erdinger which will be followed up later with a chicken tikka & donner on a Naan.

Ive had it on draught before but I've only just noticed it in bottles at the local Tesco. 
As nice/clean/crisp as anything else out there :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2015)

Erm bourbon 
Actually the missus has just strolled in with a rather tasty looking bottle of Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 20, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			I was at the Wigan - Hull Fc rugby game on Friday, with my mate.

No we are both ex royal navy and have had (in years gone by) some pretty good beer fitness levels.

We had a fairly quiet night, mainly as i had 18 booked in first thing on Saturday.

Few beers before the game, 2 or 3 Worthingtons in the ground and was feeling great. We then stopped in a new craft ale pub in town.

Both sunk a Chimey Blue or three........ then started on a Kwak.

I was talking to my pal, when i realized, he was talking absolute gobbledygook gook. I was thinking "blimey mate" whats happened to you?

We used to drink like fish and now you are a proper lightweight.  I felt pretty sober to be honest so tried to tell him to man up......

Unfortunately it was then i realised i was absolutely leathered also

Ha

My body was in total control and my mind seemed as sharp as normal 

My speech however...

Gone  I could not string a couple of words together for love nor money

Strange stuff that Trappist beer. Very strange
		
Click to expand...

let me guess... The new place near the station? I was in there a week or so ago and they were selling a Russian Stout at 11%, along with a fair few Euro ales at > 6%. Busy place as well. Will be heading back soon.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

Tonight mostly I am drink Budweiser. Cans (in a glass) not that bottle rubbish. Probably too many as  Friday ends I a Y.


----------



## chellie (Mar 20, 2015)

My usual cup of tea


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Currently drinking Guinness, then I'm going to channel my inner Yoof and partake of some fruity ciders. Got a long day tomorrow watching the Latics get beat, then into Mancunia for a gig, so will probably retire early


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 20, 2015)

Just sneaked a few Hobgoblins out of the garage... now in search of the Jura.


----------



## snell (Mar 20, 2015)

Currently on the San Miguel...........but i can hear Jim Beam calling my name......


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2015)

First night off the sauce in a week. St Paddy's week back home in Ireland = messy.


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 20, 2015)

69 Chateau Latitte followed by a large randy..


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm contemplating cracking the Hendricks open or having builders tea and leaving the Gin til tomorrow. Big decision here!!


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 20, 2015)

Erdinger weissbeer for me. I don't like orangeboom and the other white beers but this stuff is lovely.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 20, 2015)

A Bombay Sapphire, a Pinot Grigio with dinner and most likely a spot of Talisker on the near horizon.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2015)

Last night it was spritzers (several) but now I wish it had been OJ

OOOOOOH MY HEAD!!!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			let me guess... The new place near the station? I was in there a week or so ago and they were selling a Russian Stout at 11%, along with a fair few Euro ales at > 6%. Busy place as well. Will be heading back soon.
		
Click to expand...

The very place mate. 

Decent enough place.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 21, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			The very place mate. 

Decent enough place.
		
Click to expand...

It is mate.. Decent crowd. Live music at weekends. Special taster evenings for Whisk(e)y, Gin etc, and the best selection of ales in town.. Hoping to get in there for a drink next week..


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			It is mate.. Decent crowd. Live music at weekends. Special taster evenings for Whisk(e)y, Gin etc, and the best selection of ales in town.. Hoping to get in there for a drink next week..
		
Click to expand...

Wigan town centre has been crying out for a propper boozer for a good while now. The Anvil was always a good shout but i am not as keen these days as to many Latics fans frequent the place.....

The Crown at Worthington has always been a favorite of mine. The have a dizzying (literally) selection of beers in there and has a great atmosphere and decent grub also.


 Ill be back in the Wigan Central pub probably good friday after the Saints game.

Back OT

Last night i had a few lovely ales and one absolute horrible one

Shepard and Neame Stout (a quid a bottle from Lidl!!!) which was lovely and a Green King IPA. The GK IPA was possibly the weakest most repugnant beer i have had in a good while. Manky stuff.

Cheeky little Auchentoshan (American Oak) or three. Probably my favorite Whisky at the moment and was on 25 quid from Tesco.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 21, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Wigan town centre has been crying out for a propper boozer for a good while now. The Anvil was always a good shout but i am not as keen these days as to many Latics fans frequent the place.....

The Crown at Worthington has always been a favorite of mine. The have a dizzying (literally) selection of beers in there and has a great atmosphere and decent grub also.


 Ill be back in the Wigan Central pub probably good friday after the Saints game.

Back OT

Last night i had a few lovely ales and one absolute horrible one

Shepard and Neame Stout (a quid a bottle from Lidl!!!) which was lovely and a Green King IPA. The GK IPA was possibly the weakest most repugnant beer i have had in a good while. Manky stuff.

Cheeky little Auchentoshan (American Oak) or three. Probably my favorite Whisky at the moment and was on 25 quid from Tesco.
		
Click to expand...

Always avoid Green King. They took over my local brewery that had been there for over 100 years, was very successful and made some excellent beers, and closed it down.  As they only wanted it for the property side.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just having a cheeky glass of Sancerre at the moment.

Last night, went out for a bite then on to a few bars.

2 long island ice tea
2 glass red wine
2 G&T
8 pints of Guinness


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bitter tears of defeat&#128521; oh and cider, lots of cider


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 21, 2015)

A couple of St Austell brewery Tribute tonight.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2015)

Lost match 3&2 this avo and am now on 4th spritzer. Oh dear, this may end rather badly and I have a mixed match to play tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2015)

Had a lovely pint of Spitfire, London Pride, and Dizzy Blonde midweek followed by several First Call (Badger Brewery). No wonder my head was a bit lumpy Thursday morning. Not my most productive day in work. Couple of lagers after golf today and then the rugby


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

Just cracked open a bottle Shiraz


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just cracked open a bottle Shiraz
		
Click to expand...


Crack open another one after that would you then I may stand half a chance tomorrow


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2015)

Yet, more tea as I am now a lightweight as far as booze goes!


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Crack open another one after that would you then I may stand half a chance tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

lol, you've got to give me 7 shots pmsl.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 21, 2015)

Couple of bottles of Punk IPA. Lovely stuff!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			lol, you've got to give me 7 shots pmsl.
		
Click to expand...

Up to 15 now plus you get cut a few for home advantage and a couple more as I have only played 3 times since early december. Reckon you should owe me a couple after that &#128521;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Up to 15 now plus you get cut a few for home advantage and a couple more as I have only played 3 times since early december. Reckon you should owe me a couple after that &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the perfect scenario to just wipe out the shot advantage !


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

GB72 said:



*Up to 15 now* plus you get cut a few for home advantage and a couple more as I have only played 3 times since early december. Reckon you should owe me a couple after that &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, another displaying a vanity handicap in their signature :smirk:

That's a minimum of 9 x 0.1's since you last updated it, or did you get increased in the handicap review


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



*Hmm, another displaying a vanity handicap in their signature* :smirk:

That's a minimum of 9 x 0.1's since you last updated it, or did you get increased in the handicap review 
	View attachment 14569

Click to expand...

Disgraceful behaviour :angry:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2015)

Not vanity just forget to change it. Been going up since i got cut to that un tge annual review in January 2014.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

Got a bottle of Peroni on the go


----------



## Wayman (Mar 22, 2015)

Not touching a drop of alcohol till Tyne wear Derby day
Been daft on the drink this weekend


----------



## Grogger (Mar 22, 2015)

Had a couple of pints of Pedigree this afternoon at a family meal. Just put the baby to bed and now I'm having a pint of Whychwood Goliath sat on the sofa watching the build up for El Classico


----------



## c1973 (Mar 22, 2015)

Coca cola.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 23, 2015)

Tried the new Stella "Cidre" Peach flavor. Very nice drop.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 23, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Couple of bottles of Punk IPA. Lovely stuff!
		
Click to expand...

I went to a beer and cheese/meat evening at one of Brewdogs pubs the other week and it was tremendous.  You got 5 beers and they matched it with either cheese or meat.  And Brewdog do brew some very tasty ales.  Even their lager tasted OK which is an achievement as most lagers taste like water with hint of beer flavour in it to me.  

The only one I didn't like was a strong porter that they put in barrels containing coffee beans.  I'm not a fan of coffee at the best of times, and this just tasted like alcoholic cold coffee to me.  But others in the group were mad for it. Plus if you drank the porter that had not been infused with coffee beans that was lovely.

Highly recommended if there is one near you, I got it on a deal through the amazon local thing.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I went to a beer and cheese/meat evening at one of Brewdogs pubs the other week and it was tremendous.  You got 5 beers and they matched it with either cheese or meat.  And Brewdog do brew some very tasty ales.  Even their lager tasted OK which is an achievement as most lagers taste like water with hint of beer flavour in it to me.  

The only one I didn't like was a strong porter that they put in barrels containing coffee beans.  I'm not a fan of coffee at the best of times, and this just tasted like alcoholic cold coffee to me.  But others in the group were mad for it. Plus if you drank the porter that had not been infused with coffee beans that was lovely.

Highly recommended if there is one near you, I got it on a deal through the amazon local thing.
		
Click to expand...

I've not been to one of those cheese and beer nights but I've heard great things. The office I work in is part of the same building as the Brewdog manchester pub so I call in at least once a week! 

Totally agree with you about their lager. It really surprised me how good it actually was. I've not tried the porter I think it's one of their newer brews but I keep hearing good things about it. Don't think I'll try it though? 

They produce a huge amount of craft beers but I normally stick to the punk ipa or 5am Saint


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 23, 2015)

Grogger said:



			I've not been to one of those cheese and beer nights but I've heard great things. The office I work in is part of the same building as the Brewdog manchester pub so I call in at least once a week! 

Totally agree with you about their lager. It really surprised me how good it actually was. I've not tried the porter I think it's one of their newer brews but I keep hearing good things about it. Don't think I'll try it though? 

They produce a huge amount of craft beers but I normally stick to the punk *ipa or 5am Sain*t
		
Click to expand...

Both very fine beers. They were telling me they've renamed the 5am Saint to 5am Red Ale now. We also tried the hardcore IPA at something like 9%. Very nice as it did not taste sickly as most really strong ales tend to, but to be treated with respect.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Both very fine beers. They were telling me they've renamed the 5am Saint to 5am Red Ale now. We also tried the hardcore IPA at something like 9%. Very nice as it did not taste sickly as most really strong ales tend to, but to be treated with respect.
		
Click to expand...

Not tried the hardcore ipa yet but really want to. 

They've renamed a few I think? Dead pony club is dead pony ale now and they've recently had a rebrand with the labels also. 

Theres eve so many craft beers available now but I think brewdog do some of if not the best!!


----------



## geden_17 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lot of beer for me tonight, on a Tuesday too.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 24, 2015)

Chilean Merlot.

Starting to enjoy a few reds.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 14, 2015)

Just poured a second Jura... small of course!:cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2015)

Twisted Sister; a very nice blonde ale.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 14, 2015)

A pint of....... Diet tonic.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 14, 2015)

A can of Tennants.  I'm a cheap date


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 14, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			A can of Tennants.  I'm a cheap date 

Click to expand...

Chase me big boy!


----------



## c1973 (Aug 14, 2015)

Small glass of French Red, it just has to be French for me. A nice 'gsm' from the Cotes Du Rhone, it just can't be beaten. 

Lovely.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			A can of Tennants.  I'm a cheap date 

Click to expand...

There's loyalty. Do they still have the ladies on the cans.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 14, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			A can of Tennants.  I'm a cheap date 

Click to expand...

Aye, fae Newton Mearns..........probably supping from a solid Gold tankard!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 15, 2015)

Most probably had too many large measures of mothers ruin... Been to a wedding!
Just had a couple of large glasses of Primitivo to steady myself before the arduous trip up the stairs...


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 15, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Aye, fae Newton Mearns..........probably supping from a solid Gold tankard! 

Click to expand...

With an Ivory handle from set with diamantes.  

I'm from Widnes lad, straight out of the can does for me :lol:


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2015)

Elijah Craig bourbon brought by the in laws last week, lovely.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 15, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			With an Ivory handle from set with diamantes.  

I'm from Widnes lad, straight out of the can does for me :lol:
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't taste the same any other way.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 15, 2015)

Tea.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 15, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			With an Ivory handle from set with diamantes.  

I'm from Widnes lad, straight out of the can does for me :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Lovely part of the world! I used to live in Farnworth. 

Got a few punk IPA's to get through this afternoon before I go to a beer festival tonight in Cornwall.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 15, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Lovely part of the world! I used to live in Farnworth. 

Got a few punk IPA's to get through this afternoon before I go to a beer festival tonight in Cornwall.
		
Click to expand...

So did I, Peel House Lane and Alder Avenue.  Whereabouts did you live?


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 15, 2015)

I've just picked up two bottles of Manns Brown Ale from the local Home Bargains at 89p each.  It's been years since I had one, I thought I would try a blast from the past.  Mind you, from my memory of Manns Ales, a blast in the future could be coming!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2015)

A Cheeky little Pinot. A youthful bouquet, a touch pretentious perhaps...


----------



## Grogger (Aug 15, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			So did I, Peel House Lane and Alder Avenue.  Whereabouts did you live?
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha small world! I used to live on Alder avenue!!! Number 19.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 15, 2015)

A very tasty Crianza, building me up for a two day assault on North Shore in sunny Skeggy.


----------



## Andy808 (Aug 15, 2015)

Strongbow then a bottle of wine to polish off. Tonight I sleep well.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 15, 2015)

A wee glass of Cotes du Rhone Villages. 

Absolutely love this wine, great with a wee bit of cheese, crackers and pate.  Actually think it is  better than Chateauneuf de Pape or Vacqueyras (it's more illustrious neighbours). 

The French certainly know how to produce some lovely wine. Very pleasant.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 15, 2015)

A cheeky white Rioja.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2015)

Brancott Estate Sauvignon blanc


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 16, 2015)

Back to the Tennants.  The Manns Brown produced the reaction as forecasted!


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 16, 2015)

1 of the many bottles I bought home from France.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm currently supping some plum schnapps picked up last week on holiday in Croatia.
its very smooth and slides down a treat.

Unfortunately its my  (and Imurgs) Dad's funeral tomorrow, and I've got a reading to do otherwise i'd happily get bladdered 

Cheers guys


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

Mug of strong Tetley tea


----------



## Billythefish (Aug 16, 2015)

Woodford reserve


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'm currently supping some plum schnapps picked up last week on holiday in Croatia.
its very smooth and slides down a treat.

Unfortunately its my  (and Imurgs) Dad's funeral tomorrow, and I've got a reading to do otherwise i'd happily get bladdered 

Cheers guys
		
Click to expand...

Sad news Phil. Thoughts and condolences with you and Ian. Good luck with the reading.

P.S. Get bladdered tomorrow night... I'll be raising a glass to you both.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sad news Phil. Thoughts and condolences with you and Ian. Good luck with the reading.

P.S. Get bladdered tomorrow night... I'll be raising a glass to you both.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I hope it goes as well as these things can


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm getting stuck into this bad boy right now..




:smirk:


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 27, 2015)

Going to see Bond. Tempted by Vodka Martinis. But will be driving so no.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm getting stuck into this bad boy right now..

View attachment 17354


:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Its 4pm?! get a bloomin job!

I might have a cheeky Stella Artoris* tonight. 


(Micky Flanagan Spelling.)


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Its 4pm?! get a bloomin job!

I might have a cheeky Stella Artoris* tonight. 


(Micky Flanagan Spelling.)
		
Click to expand...

I was at my lock-up at 6am loading up and haven't stopped all day thank you, so I don't care, it's mine, all mine whatever the time is :ears:


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 27, 2015)

Not working this week so may well make an early start myself...
A couple of bottles of ale to start, to get throat lubricated, then I'll move onto one of the reds herself brings me back from her trips abroad... 

Hopefully the lad doesn't bring me anything back from Oz later this week as they really haven't a clue when it comes to reds or beer for that matter...


----------



## lex! (Oct 27, 2015)

A South African Chardonnay tonight


----------



## Rooter (Oct 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			I was at my lock-up at 6am loading up and haven't stopped all day thank you, so I don't care, it's mine, all mine whatever the time is :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy! but when i hear Lockup, i think....


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Enjoy! but when i hear Lockup, i think....

View attachment 17356

Click to expand...

Nah, I could never be a Del Boy, I'm too quiet, shy and reserved :smirk:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			Nah, I could never be a Del Boy, I'm too quiet, shy and reserved :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Yeh true, sorry.


----------



## Grogger (Oct 27, 2015)

Just had 3 pints of Samuel Adams. Very nice!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Miwadi


----------



## JT77 (Oct 27, 2015)

Couple pints of Adams ale for me on a school night lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

English Breakfast Cup of tea


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2015)

Spent some time with my mate Stella, I'm just about to talk to another mate Glen ( Morangie)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2015)

Tucking into a couple of Peroni bottles


----------



## MrBrightside (Oct 27, 2015)

Magners for me at moment, aled out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 27, 2015)

Sitting on the patio of the villa in Fuerteventura sipping a EDERRA Rioja and a Heineken :cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2015)

Before the dry January starts, a large glass of tawny port with a selection of cheeses.... don't you just love Christmas!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2015)

Tea. Saving myself for tomorrow night


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 30, 2015)

White Wine Spritzer.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 30, 2015)

What am I drinking tonight?


Heavily!


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 30, 2015)

Damson/sloe gin


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 30, 2015)

Homemade sloe gin.......it's not bad actually!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Damson/sloe gin
		
Click to expand...




SammmeBee said:



			Homemade sloe gin.......it's not bad actually!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Shares, shares! I'll swap some port for a bit of gin...:cheers:


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Shares, shares! I'll swap some port for a bit of gin...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'll drop some off next time visiting brother in Yarm , oh drat you're moving


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			I'll drop some off next time visiting brother in Yarm , oh drat you're moving 

Click to expand...

You could be struck off my Christmas list...


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 30, 2015)

Too many injuries to give up this stash too easily but it was an awesome haul.......8 bottles of gins' worth!!!! Like syrup now.......


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Too many injuries to give up this stash too easily but it was an awesome haul.......8 bottles of gins' worth!!!! Like syrup now.......
		
Click to expand...

Make sure your burglar alarm is on tonight!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2015)

Just opened a bottle of Evan Williams 2004 single barrel bourbon which some friends bought me for my brithday yesterday. Damn fine it is too, ching ching.


----------



## delc (Jan 1, 2016)

Champagne of course!  Silly question!


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 1, 2016)

Wife and sister-in-law has now gone to bed so just finishing off the second bottle of Champagne and a third of a bottle of white to go &#128077;


----------



## GB72 (Jan 1, 2016)

Jim Beam special reserve. A great Xmas present


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

On the Tanquery #10 now.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 1, 2016)

I had 3 beers to drink over xmas and the new year and I have drunk 1

Had a cup of tea last night and no headache.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 1, 2016)

Just having a fantastic Mikkeller Milk Stout.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 1, 2016)

Drinking my lads Ciroc Vodka and the Diet Coke left over from the pictures


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2016)

Forget spirits, it's all about beer. 







Superb beers for the day and most of them with big ABVs.


----------



## Hobbit (May 27, 2016)

A couple of Hobgoblins and then a cheeky Bacardi and coke. And now HID has the cheese board out...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2016)

Going through a nice bottle of /Chateauneuf-du-Pape


----------



## JT77 (May 27, 2016)

Wee cheeky Rioja, no cheese though &#128561;


----------



## SocketRocket (May 27, 2016)

Bushmills.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2016)

Our club has just had Morretti on draught installed. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## rickg (May 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going through a nice bottle of /Chateauneuf-du-Pape
		
Click to expand...

Love that stuff!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2016)

rickg said:



			Love that stuff!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we have taken a shine to it in recent weeks ! Not the cheapest but a lovely drop


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2016)

Usual, Bud or 2 followed by New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc and now on the Jim Beam.
Should get a good score tomorrow morning.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2016)

rickg said:



			Love that stuff!!
		
Click to expand...

And anything else in a glass &#128515;


----------



## BrianM (May 27, 2016)

Just finished a lovely Shiraz, probably have a glenlivet before bed &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## BrianM (May 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Our club has just had Morretti on draught installed. Beautiful stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Love a Moretti &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 27, 2016)

tea ,i dont do alcohol


----------



## BrianM (May 28, 2016)

Lovely day in Inverness today&#128512;
Having a glass of red, followed by a few Dalmore's &#128077;&#127995;
Enjoy your Saturday night &#127863;


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2016)

Cider followed by a nice merlot.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 28, 2016)

San Miguel from Aldi at Â£1.25 a 660 ml bottle.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2016)

Hopefully whickham golf club have decent lager as I'll be drowning my sorrows there at a do shortly.


----------



## Piece (May 28, 2016)

Ribena


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2016)

We !!! polished off 2 bottles of Bolli celebrating our 32nd wedding anniversary over this afternoon's lunch . I need a decent drink now .  By my calculatIons I must have broken at least 7 mirrors  .
Only  joking off course,


----------



## Hobbit (May 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			We !!! polished off 2 bottles of Bolli celebrating our 32nd wedding anniversary over this afternoon's lunch . I need a decent drink now .  By my calculatIons I must have broken at least 7 mirrors  .
Only  joking off course, 

Click to expand...

Mega congrats and respect................ To your long suffering better half!


----------



## Hobbit (May 28, 2016)

Cobra with a fantastic curry


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2016)

Probably too much...

Pretty well tee'd off with life at present...

Hopefully my outlook will appear better the nearer I get to the bottom of the bottle...

Fortunately [looking on the brightside] I don't do hangovers...


----------



## Break90 (May 28, 2016)

Currently a large vodka and coke watching the champions league final.

later will be a nice bottle of Rioja


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2016)

Cracked open a Shiraz :cheers:


----------



## One Planer (May 28, 2016)

Scrumpy.

Apple core included :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 28, 2016)

Firing into a box of Cobras while watching Detroit City V FC United.

Shameless plug & live Stream..

http://livestream.com/detroitpublictv/events/5423851


----------



## Tashyboy (May 28, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Cobra with a fantastic curry
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, just had the best Indian takeaway and polishing it off wi a bottle of 789 Italian white.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 2, 2016)

Tomatin 12 year old tonight &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 2, 2016)

Dark fruit cider in a Welsh holiday resort watching England v Portugal.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 2, 2016)

It might be a school night but I've had an exceptionally large Bacardi and coke. I've found a glass that takes a full can of coke, leaving about 2 inches for the Bacardi - perfect strength and I don't need to go back for a refill.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			It might be a school night but I've had an exceptionally large Bacardi and coke. I've found a glass that takes a full can of coke, leaving about 2 inches for the Bacardi - perfect strength and I don't need to go back for a refill.
		
Click to expand...

You're preaching to the converted, only I'm on my 2nd :cheers: Brian


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2016)

beer


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2016)

Went to a sour and saison beer tasting last night. Struggling in work already this morning.


----------



## Grogger (Jun 4, 2016)

Just finished a couple of bottles of local Lancashire beer and now having a rum or two for a night cap


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2016)

Got some cans of beer from Vocation brewery from Tescos and they are lovely. The Life and Death is particularly nice but all are great.  4 for 6 quid in my local tescos so if you like IPAs then I'd give them a try.

http://www.vocationbrewery.com/collections/launch-beers


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 5, 2016)

Magners cider. Â£10 gets you 18 cans at Morrisons or Tesco.Hard.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 5, 2016)

After navigating my way thru' the worlds biggest car park... 
I need some chilling...
Spanish night tonight so some well chilled Estrella to start...
White Rioja with the meal...
And, I might be tempted to finish with something a bit stronger later...


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2016)

Just opened a bottle of Shiraz to slurp whilst watching Sports Aid, come on England &#128526;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 5, 2016)

Milk, I will let you guess where from.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2016)

Peroni, only the patio. Luvvly


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 5, 2016)

Took the wee woman out for a late lunch at an Italian restaurant in The Oracle, and we are now chugging down a second bottle of Chardonnay at home on a beautifully balmy early Summer's evening.

Memories of yesterday's horrendous 23 points in the President's Trophy being nicely blunted by what Basil Fawlty might've called "The boudoir of the grape"


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2016)

Vodka and coke tonight &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jun 5, 2016)

Gaja Pieve Santa Restituta 2009
A beautiful Brunello Di Montalcino 

Nothing beats a Tuscan red wine with roasted lamb shoulder. Love my lovely lady!

Enjoy your drinks tonights folks


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2016)

A very nice Viognier.

Having spent most of the day knocking down block walls, ripping out boxing etc feel like Ive earnt this one (bottle)


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2016)

Had a couple magners in the garden earlier this eve, then the wife and I opened a wee cheeky Pinot Grigio, canny


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Got some cans of beer from Vocation brewery from Tescos and they are lovely. The Life and Death is particularly nice but all are great.  4 for 6 quid in my local tescos so if you like IPAs then I'd give them a try.

http://www.vocationbrewery.com/collections/launch-beers

Click to expand...

Good call. Some have said they've sold out by selling to Tesco but anything that helps point people towards good beer and not the bland stuff that currently fills shelves in supermarkets is a good thing.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 7, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Good call. Some have said they've sold out by selling to Tesco but anything that helps point people towards good beer and not the bland stuff that currently fills shelves in supermarkets is a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

Too right, it is a wonderful thing when a small ish independent brewery gets their beers into the major supermarkets. As as you say, better beer on offer plus I imagine it secures the jobs of their workforce as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Too right, it is a wonderful thing when a small ish independent brewery gets their beers into the major supermarkets. As as you say, better beer on offer plus I imagine it secures the jobs of their workforce as well.
		
Click to expand...

not necessarily. 

one of the local small independents around here got into Tesco. had to expand and invest to meet there supplier criteria, cash flow probs and have now gone under. maybe more to it than that but as reported by the P&J


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 7, 2016)

Whisky tasting for me this evening. Get in!  


Inchmurrin â€“ 18 Years Old
Auchentoshan â€“ Three Wood
Glen Scotia â€“ Double Cask
Bowmore â€“ â€œDarkestâ€ 15 Year Old
Glenfarclas 105 Cask Strength
Highland Park 21 Year Old


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2016)

Tonight I shall be having an Old Dubh 18 by Harviestoun which is an 8% dark ale/stout which has been aged in whiskey barrels that previously housed its contents for 18 years. It should be divine. I had the 12 and 16 year versions at the weekend and they were both delicious.


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Got some cans of beer from Vocation brewery from Tescos and they are lovely. The Life and Death is particularly nice but all are great.  4 for 6 quid in my local tescos so if you like IPAs then I'd give them a try.

http://www.vocationbrewery.com/collections/launch-beers

Click to expand...

I hate Tescos but I'd like to try these, can you buy them individually or are they packed in 4's?  Been on the brewery online site but to get them down to Â£3.50 p/tin I've got to buy 2 of each (8) and I may not like some of them! 
Ideally want to buy 1 of each as testers then buy in bulk once I know which I prefer.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			I hate Tescos but I'd like to try these, can you buy them individually or are they packed in 4's?  Been on the brewery online site but to get them down to Â£3.50 p/tin I've got to buy 2 of each (8) and I may not like some of them! 
Ideally want to buy 1 of each as testers then buy in bulk once I know which I prefer.
		
Click to expand...

You'll find plenty of them in craft beer bars/shops if you can't get to Tesco. They're available individually in Tesco though.


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2016)

Kellfire said:







You'll find plenty of them in craft beer bars/shops if you can't get to Tesco. They're available individually in Tesco though.
		
Click to expand...

Never really been a fan of cans  &#129300;


----------



## BrianM (Jun 7, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Whisky tasting for me this evening. Get in!  


Inchmurrin â€“ 18 Years Old
Auchentoshan â€“ Three Wood
Glen Scotia â€“ Double Cask
Bowmore â€“ â€œDarkestâ€ 15 Year Old
Glenfarclas 105 Cask Strength
Highland Park 21 Year Old


Click to expand...

Heaven 
Enjoy a good whisky tasting evening, is it through the whisky shop?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sitting in the back garden in 25* sunshine drinking a large ice cold lager shandy.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 7, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sitting in the back garden in 25* sunshine drinking a large ice cold lager shandy.
		
Click to expand...

you shandy drinking southern softy:rofl:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Never really been a fan of cans  &#55358;&#56596;
		
Click to expand...

Cans are booming right now in craft beer because it's easier to purge the oxygen from the can than a bottle plus it removes light damage to the beer which is a major issue in bottles.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Never really been a fan of cans  &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

Me neither as I always thought they left a slight metallic taste in the beer. But I can't detect it in these, plus they are only 330 ml so ideal for a swift one on a lovely summers evening.  Brewdog also do Punk IPAs in cans now which are very nice, Tesco were knocking them out at 4 cans for a fiver which is a bargain.


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2016)

I am going to finish off the Whitstable Bay Blonde beers i bought over the weekend


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Cans are booming right now in craft beer because it's easier to purge the oxygen from the can than a bottle plus it removes light damage to the beer which is a major issue in bottles.
		
Click to expand...




Hacker Khan said:



			Me neither as I always thought they left a slight metallic taste in the beer. But I can't detect it in these, plus they are only 330 ml so ideal for a swift one on a lovely summers evening.  Brewdog also do Punk IPAs in cans now which are very nice, Tesco were knocking them out at 4 cans for a fiver which is a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, got to step foot in Tescos now &#128545;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Never really been a fan of cans  &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

Apparently beer tastes better from a can than from a bottle. Or so the craft breweries like Beavertown try to convince us!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 7, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Heaven 
Enjoy a good whisky tasting evening, is it through the whisky shop?
		
Click to expand...

It's a Twitter Tasting actually. So the organiser sends out the samples by post and we all sit down at the same time and quaff them and comment on twitter. Done a few now and it's a ball.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Bugger, got to step foot in Tescos now &#63009;
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I have much the same feelings as to me the food always has a very short sell by date on it plus most of the own brand stuff is pretty flavourless. IMHO.  Plus there's all the stuff with squeezing the pips out of the suppliers 

 But they do seem to do the best deal on booze of all the supermarkets I've tried.  And stock beers like Innis and Gunn, Vocation, Brew Dog plus several others that I struggle to find elsewhere where I live.  And they seem to be doing a constant 4 for 6 quid on a lot of them. So I mostly go in there just for the ale.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 7, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			It's a Twitter Tasting actually. So the organiser sends out the samples by post and we all sit down at the same time and quaff them and comment on twitter. Done a few now and it's a ball.
		
Click to expand...

I like the sounds of that. Is it a professional thing or is it just mates doing it? If it professional then care to share a link/more details?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 7, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sitting in the back garden in 25* sunshine drinking a large ice cold lager shandy.
		
Click to expand...

You can go off people you know!!



patricks148 said:



			you shandy drinking southern softy:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I guess you've got the same weather up the road. Saw the sun briefly at lunch time but the sea fret has rolled back in. Its ruddy freezing!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You can go off people you know!!



I guess you've got the same weather up the road. Saw the sun briefly at lunch time but the sea fret has rolled back in. Its ruddy freezing!!
		
Click to expand...

lovely here till about 20 mins ago, now raining, still pretty warm though


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			lovely here till about 20 mins ago, now raining, still pretty warm though
		
Click to expand...

Try a wee cold shandy with a Maraschino cherry might suit you sir


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 7, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Try a wee cold shandy with a Maraschino cherry might suit you sir D
		
Click to expand...

Just sipping a nice cold pint of peroni in a bar while waiting to meet the current Mrs148


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 7, 2016)

Demolishing a couple of Cobra with my curry


----------



## BrianM (Jun 7, 2016)

Bottle of Malbec tonight.
Back offshore tomorrow, so dry for 3 weeks &#128556;


----------



## GB72 (Jun 7, 2016)

Only 1.30 here, sitting on the beach with a large frozen margarita


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2016)

Amstel an enjoying it


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 8, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I like the sounds of that. Is it a professional thing or is it just mates doing it? If it professional then care to share a link/more details?
		
Click to expand...

It's a professional thing mate. http://www.thewhiskywire.com/ Steve Rush there organises them and runs the tastings. It's a lottery as to whether or not you get selected. I probably get about 1 in 5 that I apply for.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 8, 2016)

Highlight for me was the Glenfarclas 105 Cask Strength. 60% means it's not for softies, but bags of flavour and surprisingly mellow for the ABV.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 8, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Apparently beer tastes better from a can than from a bottle. Or so the craft breweries like Beavertown try to convince us!
		
Click to expand...

Beavertown do very little wrong. I prefer bottles and cans as a general rule as compared to cask and keg and Beavertown hit the spot time after time, even producing a dry hopped pilsner recently which I liked and I normally hate all things lagery. The cans just help hold the hop flavour and keep nasty light away from the happy beer.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 2, 2016)

Glenlivet tonight &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

Just finished off my second very large JD and coke. Suitably mellow now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2016)

Lemsip. Manflu at defcom 1


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2016)

Bbq tonight, so a pint can of Stella whilst performing "cooker of meat" duties
Then switched to a Kumala Merlot red chateaux plonk from chez Tesco,while I watch the most boring footy game ever.

Small glass of Jack with an ice cube just before zzzzzzzz
Except I'm falling asleep now as this match is so rubbish


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Just finished off my second very large JD and coke. Suitably mellow now.
		
Click to expand...

JD WITH coke&#128580;
What was your boyfriend drinking? 
Real men drink it neat &#128170;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			JD WITH coke&#63044;
What was your boyfriend drinking? 
Real men drink it neat &#62634;
		
Click to expand...

I don't kiss and tell sweetheart


----------



## Val (Jul 2, 2016)

Peroni and MoÃ«t tonight, wife has got herself a new job so a wee celebration


----------



## rosecott (Jul 2, 2016)

A nice SE Australian Chardonnay, nothing more as I have a Singles matchplay in the morning.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I don't kiss and tell sweetheart
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
You little flirt you


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

Val said:



			Peroni and MoÃ«t tonight, wife has got herself a new job so a wee celebration
		
Click to expand...

Happy days :cheers:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice cup of tea with a tunnocks tea cake. Might even have another tea cake.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Nice cup of tea with a tunnocks tea cake. Might even have another tea cake.
		
Click to expand...

What?! You are going to have a double!?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

Couple of Cobras whilst out for an Indian with the Mrs & son. 
Few Birra Moretti's now whilst watching the end of the match.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Couple of Cobras whilst out for an Indian with the Mrs & son. 
Few Birra Moretti's now whilst watching the end of the match.
		
Click to expand...

Birra Moretti is top notch &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Birra Moretti is top notch &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly on par with Perroni &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's certainly on par with Perroni &#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

Moretti every time. Peroni is for girls [big winky smiley]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Moretti every time. Peroni is for girls [big winky smiley]
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
TouchÃ© :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2016)

Oyster Bay SB at the minute, had a few nice Jim Beam with coke earlier.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2016)

Birra Moretti, hmmmmmmmm. Had the Rossa Moretti in Italy last week even more hmmmmmmmm, never seen it over here.
Me cuppa tea is coz ave got young grandson Bradley tash here tonight.

Todays pearl of wisdom from him. Sat in car coming back from Lincoln and I saw a Sausage dog. I said "look Bradley a sausage dog", he laughed and said " don't be silly grandad". He kept giggling and saying " sausage doggy".


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

And now it's the cheese board with port. Cracking way to finish off the night


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And now it's the cheese board with port. Cracking way to finish off the night
		
Click to expand...

You really are a Rock Star &#128521;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			You really are a Rock Star &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'll be taking a mug of Horlicks upstairs when I go"..................  Before midnight obviously.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2016)

Had a lovely Rioja tonight, just going to have a Singleton before bed &#128512;


----------



## BrianM (Jul 9, 2016)

An Teallach Beer and now Vodka and coke.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2016)

I had a few nice Belgian beers last night

Popperings Hommelbier and a Westvleteren 12


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2016)

Captainron said:



			I had a few nice Belgian beers last night

Popperings Hommelbier and a Westvleteren 12
		
Click to expand...

Ah the fabled Westvleteren. What did you think? I was underwhelmed probably because of the hype.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Ah the fabled Westvleteren. What did you think? I was underwhelmed probably because of the hype.
		
Click to expand...

This on head been cellared for 6 years so was very well developed. I found it was quite sweet and syrupy because of this. Reminded me a lot of Port with a plum smell and a long hazelnut finish. I will compare with a fresher bottle as I have 6 new bottles to get through after a cycling trip to Belgium which took in the brewery last year. I agree with you in that I was slightly underwhelmed. 

If you like your beers get online to Beers of Europe near Kings Lynn. I'm lucky enough to get down there fairly often to keep my stocks of superb beers up.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2016)

I've never done ordering beer online from a great many locations. It's an expensive hobby. Are you on Untappd?


----------



## rickg (Jul 10, 2016)

Cookies and cream Haagen Daz milkshake!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2016)

Oyster Bay sv, not going down too well at the minute as I'm still a touch fragile from last nights do I went to.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 10, 2016)

Anything I can get my hands on:
Hardy's Rose plonk
Some dodgy Greek honey brandy
Some even weirder Three Barrels honey brandy (I don't ever remember buying either of these)
A strange cocktail of Honey Brandy/Tequila/Apple Vodka & coke

And finally

A nice calming pint of HobGoblin

Celebrating donchaknow


----------



## Theodorr (Jul 11, 2016)

green tea, banana and blueberry smoothie


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 11, 2016)

Magners x3 then dinner.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 11, 2016)

One of my all time favourites! A long, tall glass of cold milk.


----------



## shewy (Jul 11, 2016)

Going to go get some Brooklyn lager and cool down, man it's sticky


----------



## MarioMariano (Jul 12, 2016)

mint and lime iced tea


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2016)

shewy said:



			Going to go get some Brooklyn lager and cool down, man it's sticky
		
Click to expand...

One of the only drinkable widely available lagers in my opinion.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 29, 2016)

HID bought me some whisky tasters from The Whisky Shop in Manchester city centre.

Opened the fist tonight

a nice wee The Balvenie Tun 1509 Batch 2

Well, first thoughts are that is is one of the smoothest malts i ever have tasted.

Mind you after googling how much it is for a full bottle  i am no surprised


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 29, 2016)

Now

The Balvenie was really nice. Really really nice

But having just tasted a Glendronach Madeira (mere snip at Â£100 for a full bottle) i am in love

good god this is good stuff. Possibly the best i have ever had.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 2, 2016)

A not well known local malt, Glen Garioch. It's a wee bit sharp for, and may require a splash of water. The distillery is only 10 miles away, and a visit is required to try one or two others


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2016)

Bottles of Kronenburg


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2016)

tonight i will be supping TEA with two sugars .


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Just cracked open another of my birthday pressies , a litre of Courvoisier VSOP Cognac.:cheers:


----------



## rosecott (Dec 2, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Just cracked open another of my birthday pressies , a litre of Courvoisier VSOP Cognac.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Not another birthday!

I have had to make do with an acceptable Rioja.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Not another birthday!

I have had to make do with an acceptable Rioja.
		
Click to expand...

Another one yes, I'm catching up on you Jim, but keep them coming please. I know you're fond of the grape in many forms tooooo.:cheers:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2016)

erm - Cobra Zero...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 2, 2016)

Three different porters by Northern Monk, a brewery based in Leeds.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 3, 2016)

Nothing having a 'dry December'


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, last night was spent drinking rum laced hot chocolates and pseudo-german lagers.. That's right, it's Christmas Markets time in Manchester... Just in case you have a spare Â£100 in your pocket, the market's here to relieve you of it...

Today will be spent listing all my spare kit on eBay, then onto another Christmas market, but this time a bit more local and with live music and quality local ales.. Might even throw a few large G&T's in later on...


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 3, 2016)

Yesterday evening was a 2010 Cotes Du Rhone Mon Coeur JL Chave.  Lovely it was too, albeit perhaps a year past it's peak


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 3, 2016)

A glass of 12 yr old Old Pulteney.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 3, 2016)

Lit an open fire earlier and am now chugging down too many white wine spritzers.

I'm also on cook duty this evening - so what could possibly go wrong :mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

Becks and lots of it. It has been a good day


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2016)

just sank a bottle of Gavi.. now deciding what to wash it down with


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Lit an open fire earlier and am now chugging down too many white wine spritzers.

I'm also on cook duty this evening - so what could possibly go wrong :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You really have to ask? Just like when they say Best Christams Walford/Coronation Street/Emmerdale has ever had you know someone is going get bumped off. Just be careful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2016)

Squash &#128563;


----------



## shewy (Dec 3, 2016)

Coffee as I'm working all night, could murder a pint though


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2016)

A large Ardbeg. :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			A large Ardbeg. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Wash it down with a pint of Tashy bitter.:rofl:


----------



## Junior (Dec 3, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Well, last night was spent drinking rum laced hot chocolates and pseudo-german lagers.. That's right, it's Christmas Markets time in Manchester... Just in case you have a spare Â£100 in your pocket, the market's here to relieve you of it...

Today will be spent listing all my spare kit on eBay, then onto another Christmas market, but this time a bit more local and with live music and quality local ales.. Might even throw a few large G&T's in later on...
		
Click to expand...

I braved them the other week.  Overcrowed, overpriced, but a decent atmosphere i have to say.  Im not a massive drinker but that 'German' beer they serve could go down all day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2016)

Junior said:



			I braved them the other week.  Overcrowed, overpriced, but a decent atmosphere i have to say.  Im not a massive drinker but that 'German' beer they serve could go down all day.
		
Click to expand...

Hey you, get to bed!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2016)

Just starting on a couple of cans of gladness " madness " beer.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 4, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Just starting on a couple of cans of gladness " madness " beer.
		
Click to expand...

Hobbits's ahead of the Tashy boy. He's on a 12 yr old Glen Garioch, or maybe a second Glen Garioch...


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Hobbits's ahead of the Tashy boy. He's on a 12 yr old Glen Garioch, or maybe a second Glen Garioch...
		
Click to expand...

After fannying about for the last couple of hours putting up the Grizwalds Christmas lights, I can see the Ron Zacapa rum showing its face


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wash it down with a pint of Tashy bitter.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

After that performance v Bournemouth you might need one of my bitters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2016)

Solpadene. My Becks induced headache from yesterday is stubbornly refusing to go


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2016)

I've had a gallon of IPA, a share of 4 bottles of red wine, and I bought 3 bottles of champagne, I'm feeling pretty well cooked &#127866;&#127863;&#128526;


----------



## User62651 (Dec 4, 2016)

Caorunn Gin with tonic and a slice of apple, made in Scottish Highlands I'm really very impressed with it, flavoured with alternatives to trad gin recipes including rowan berry, dandelion, bog myrtle, heather and apples. The bottle is beautiful too.
For any gin lovers its worth a try and would make a nice gift.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 4, 2016)

I have two beers in the fridge screaming at me but I'm having the day off after a good Saturday drinking session.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 4, 2016)

12 star mataxa, it's a race between HID chucking it in the Christmas cake or me salvaging it.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2016)

bottle of White burgundy....at the moment


----------



## BrianM (Dec 4, 2016)

Pinot Noir tonight, going down a treat &#128512;


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just back from Manchester from a day out with the better half. 

Few hours spent in Alberts Schloss on the Pilsner Urquell, straight from the tank :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 5, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			12 star mataxa, it's a race between HID chucking it in the Christmas cake or me salvaging it.
		
Click to expand...

Well saved sir!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 6, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			You lot do know it's a school night don't you?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, this is my rule.

Booze is for Friday and Saturday, usually squeeze in two or three beers over a weekend.

I'm not a big drinker, enjoy my beer more for the taste than the alcohol.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2016)

I drink beer most nights - but I only drink 0% alcohol stuff


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I drink beer most nights - but I only drink *0% alcohol* stuff 

Click to expand...

Then by definition you're not drinking beerâ€¦..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then by definition you're not drinking beerâ€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Oh I know - but Cobra Zero isn't that bad


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've had a gallon of IPA, a share of 4 bottles of red wine, and I bought 3 bottles of champagne, I'm feeling pretty well cooked &#62330;&#62327;&#62990;
		
Click to expand...

I would have said old habits die hard but I didn't think they sold anything that good in the Traf


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 6, 2016)

Glass of port while watching the Mosconi  Cup.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 6, 2016)

Just a wee Glen Garioch Founder's Reserve...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh I know - but Cobra Zero isn't that bad
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was bad, I just said it wasn't beerâ€¦â€¦


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2016)

Calzone for dinner washed down with 2 bottles of Amerone..... so far


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Sipping a large Courvoisier and coke while watching Man City v Celtic game :cheers:, maybe more if my penalty bet comes up.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 7, 2016)

Couple of Plymouth gin and tonics last night whilst wathcing football.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 7, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I drink beer most nights - but I only drink 0% alcohol stuff 

Click to expand...

I could do with a list of your recommendations!

Last night I had a nice double strength Tesco blackcurrant squash and water


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 7, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			I could do with a list of your recommendations!

Last night I had a nice double strength Tesco blackcurrant squash and water
		
Click to expand...

Brewdog Nanny State is a decent low ABV beer.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2016)

Brewdog finally open in York tonight so I'm off to the shareholders evening to sample some quality beers.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Brewdog finally open in York tonight so I'm off to the shareholders evening to sample some quality beers.
		
Click to expand...


I'm 5 mins walk from the brewery in Ellon, and it has a pub attached. Its a hard life but I guess I'll manage


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2016)

Nothing. Still feeling poorly from a client dinner last night.....


----------



## Rooter (Dec 8, 2016)

Cider. Need to numb my mind before going to watch a school nativity play...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 8, 2016)

Nothing. Its the mrs company xmas bash, and im dropping her off, and picking her up again later.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 8, 2016)

Becks bier in the pub. Curry to follow.,,,


----------



## BrianM (Jan 15, 2017)

Had a bottle of Rioja.
Now a nice dram, Dalmore &#128512;


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Around 7 bottles of various pale ales, followed by most of a bottle of Rioja. Thinking about some whiskey, but probably shouldn't.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2017)

Blind Pig - Bourbon and blueberry cider.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 21, 2017)

Few bottles of gluten free peroni which tastes exactly the same a standard peroni! 
Finished an open bottle of campo with a nice steak for dinner too &#128556;


----------



## djjinx1 (Jan 25, 2017)

disaronno (and coke)....

Maybe a Blue Moon as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2017)

Magners


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 25, 2017)

Spritzers. Loads of 'em in the hope that they will numb the pain of seeing Gilbert O'Dreary present the NTA Awards.

Mrs Johnnydee is watching and I'm having to endure it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2017)

More pale ale, and quite a lot of rioja. Trying to ignore the call of the whisky bottle. Tough, but i must remain strong.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2017)

After a day with my MD and a member of the board from the parent company, 4 fingers of a very good single malt. I may resort to karaoke soon!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Portugese red wine. 

In porto down by the river &#128513;&#128077;

had a Tapas last night with two pints of red bock. Lordy lordy.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2017)

That beer I won at Cleveland &#127867;


----------



## User62651 (Feb 10, 2017)

Bombay Sapphire gin, trusted and reliable!


----------



## User62651 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			After a day with my MD and a member of the board from the parent company, 4 fingers of a very good single malt. I may resort to karaoke soon!
		
Click to expand...

Hebridean measure!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2017)

Cobra Zero - pretty darned good if you are driving and can get it.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2017)

nothing ... yet. not feeling well so might give it a miss tonight

but if I do, we  have a nice Appassimento that was to go with tonights dinner


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2017)

Tea. Yorkshire tea


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 10, 2017)

Turner Road Chardonnay. It's just THE best white for a fiver!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 4, 2017)

Birra Moretti to start &#128512;


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 4, 2017)

Only got 6 bottles of Amstel in the fridge for tonight &#128532;


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm trying to resist a large glass of 12yr old Aberlour... must dash, its shouting my name.


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2017)

Either;

whitstable bay pale ale 
jacobs creek sparkling pink - it's mrs dandos birthday
captain Morgan spiced rum and coke


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2017)

Dando said:



			Either;

whitstable bay pale ale 
jacobs creek sparkling pink - it's mrs dandos birthday
captain Morgan spiced rum and coke
		
Click to expand...

Do all 3, just not in the same glass


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 4, 2017)

Dando said:



			Either;

whitstable bay pale ale 
jacobs creek sparkling pink - it's mrs dandos birthday
captain Morgan spiced rum and coke
		
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday Mrs D and can James come out to play on Saturday


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

Tribute, Cornwallis finest &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2017)

Oyster Bay Sav


----------



## BrianM (Mar 4, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'm trying to resist a large glass of 12yr old Aberlour... must dash, its shouting my name.
		
Click to expand...

Don't resist, lovely dram &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Don't resist, lovely dram &#62976;&#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

Just this second poured a 2nd large glass Brian. Slante


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Oyster Bay Sav
		
Click to expand...

That's the wife's favourite but she only buys it when it's on special .:whoo:
I'm still working my way through my birthday pressies of brandy .


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2017)

San Miguel, prosecco then a nice merlot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2017)

Was going to resist after a big night last night out with HID and feeling a tad delicate this morning. However tempted to tuck into some Peroni lurking in the fridge


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2017)

a lot, after that arsenal performance lol

likely to be a nice cold bottle of Viognier with dinner to start


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 4, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was going to resist after a big night last night out with HID and feeling a tad delicate this morning. However tempted to tuck into some Peroni lurking in the fridge
		
Click to expand...

Some people just never learn and in a while you will be wanting all the sympathy whilst you had to call the ambulance out for chest pains.
Sorry but I have no sympathy for someone who goes on and on about there illness on here and on their blog page and even on you-tube now, its starting to make no sense what so ever.

No way am I telling you what to do with your life but don't come crying on here when you ill again.


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Happy Birthday Mrs D and can James come out to play on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate I'll pass it on

hope you're well

mrs d doesn't likes my early tee times as I sleep on the sofa and apparently no one snores and farts all night long! I said the same to her!!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 4, 2017)

Dando said:



			Cheers mate I'll pass it on

hope you're well

mrs d doesn't likes my early tee times as I sleep on the sofa and apparently no one snores and farts all night long! I said the same to her!!!!
		
Click to expand...

All good mate. Have a great night with Mrs D


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2017)

this stuff, its like
	
 sex in a glass if you love Belgian Beer


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 31, 2017)

Green Tea .... am flying in the morning so no alcohol


----------



## shewy (Mar 31, 2017)

May have a celebration beer 4-0 at half time to the dons!


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2017)

just opened a very nice south african chenin blanc, expect to see the bottom of it before the end of the night


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 31, 2017)

A lot. I am celebrating. I had a health scare check up today, and whatever they thought i had, i havent. Happy days.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			A lot. I am celebrating. I had a health scare check up today, and whatever they thought i had, i havent. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

I'll drink to that :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 31, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll drink to that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Just getting through a few Harbour session IPA's.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 31, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll drink to that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, i am a very relieved happy bunny tonight.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Thanks, i am a very relieved happy bunny tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Keep your chins up and your Easter bunny tail down :cheers:


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Peroni an ave started talking rammel. Bladdered on last night


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Thankyou very mych


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			A lot. I am celebrating. I had a health scare check up today, and whatever they thought i had, i havent. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, & I'll drink to that this afternoon pre-match, not sure what yet though. :cheers:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 1, 2017)

My brother in law's homemade wine. Quite fruity but not very strong.OK for nowt!!


----------



## JT77 (Apr 1, 2017)

Good news murph, cheers
We are having a cheeky wee Cabernet &#128556;


----------



## snell (Apr 1, 2017)

Got some craft beers in for the night

Brewdog Elvis Juice is the pick of the bunch :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2017)

if you fancy a non-alcoholic beer/lager this evening can I suggest Heineken 0.0%  - just recently being stocked by Sainsburys at Â£3 for pack of four - and possibly the best zero alcohol beer/lager I have tried.

Note than I know many don't see the point of such beers/lagers - so no need to tell me that again. - but many do.


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 2, 2017)

Bottle of Becks by the pool in Cyprus - nice


----------



## BrianM (Apr 2, 2017)

A New Zealand Pinot Noir &#128512;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2017)

A rather nice Chardonnay with a delicious home cooked dinner from the wife. Chicken with oven roasted vegetables and a home made treacle tart and custard. To be fair, it was the only bottle left but very nice


----------



## snell (Apr 2, 2017)

Just cracked open a bottle of Shipyard IPA


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2017)

snell said:



			Just cracked open a bottle of Shipyard IPA
		
Click to expand...

Nice drop. We have that on draught at the club


----------



## snell (Apr 2, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nice drop. We have that on draught at the club
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's lovely Homer.

The Wetherspoons near my work had it on for 2.30 a pint until they closed the place down


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 3, 2017)

Not drinking, but am about to set off to start a course in brewing. 4 days learning to use small industrial scale equipment to brew ales.. To say I'm excited is an understatement....


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 3, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Not drinking, but am about to set off to start a course in brewing. 4 days learning to use small industrial scale equipment to brew ales.. To say I'm excited is an understatement....
		
Click to expand...

Remember... keg > cask.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 3, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Remember... keg > cask.
		
Click to expand...

That's been drummed into me a million times today already


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2017)

Having a couple of Stella's tonight as it would have been my mums birthday


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Not drinking, but am about to set off to start a course in brewing. 4 days learning to use small industrial scale equipment to brew ales.. To say I'm excited is an understatement....
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: and BEST  wishes


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			That's been drummed into me a million times today already 

Click to expand...


Wow, really? Good! Where did you do your learning?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2017)

Just sipping a Deya Steady Rolling Man. What a pale ale, so much juicy hop flavour and only weighs in at 5.2%, too. Superb. Deya are killing the pale ales right now.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 4, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Just sipping a Deya Steady Rolling Man. What a pale ale, so much juicy hop flavour and only weighs in at 5.2%, too. Superb. Deya are killing the pale ales right now.
		
Click to expand...

Is this available in supermarkets, never heard off it before.
Normally Brewdog for me if I'm having a beer at home.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2017)

A bottle of Premier Bulley- Yuk! 

Nothing like a decent glass of port but as we have had the builders in for 4 weeks we can't find anything!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Wow, really? Good! Where did you do your learning?
		
Click to expand...

At the Outstanding Beer Company in Salford. It's primarily a keg plant with a 16BBL and a 4BBL system in place. All it's business is in central Manchester. It also incorporates PBC installations on site so the knowledge is amazing. 

Really enjoying the course so far. Also going to take a trip up to Cloudwater and over to Mallinsons in Huddersfield to get some more on site experience.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Is this available in supermarkets, never heard off it before.
Normally Brewdog for me if I'm having a beer at home.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Deya don't stock supermarkets. They're in high demand so your best bet is online stores like Hoptimism, Beer Revolution etc. I rarely buy my beer from anyone but specialists. 



bluewolf said:



			At the Outstanding Beer Company in Salford. It's primarily a keg plant with a 16BBL and a 4BBL system in place. All it's business is in central Manchester. It also incorporates PBC installations on site so the knowledge is amazing. 

Really enjoying the course so far. Also going to take a trip up to Cloudwater and over to Mallinsons in Huddersfield to get some more on site experience.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Cloudwater are nailing it right now. I've drank in their tap room and got some of their recent apple pie beer straight from the FV. Their recently ended DIPA range has been taking the UK by storm. They recently got 5th in the RateBeer brewery of the year. Amazing for such a young brewery.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Wow. Cloudwater are nailing it right now. I've drank in their tap room and got some of their recent apple pie beer straight from the FV. Their recently ended DIPA range has been taking the UK by storm. They recently got 5th in the RateBeer brewery of the year. Amazing for such a young brewery.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I want to pay a visit. For a very young team they're acting in an absolutely fearless manner. I'm not sure where they're getting the funding from though?? Certainly a bolder venture than I'm looking at!!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2017)

They're running on a tight profit margin by all accounts as they really establish themselves. Their DIPA range was barely making anything apparently.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			They're running on a tight profit margin by all accounts as they really establish themselves. Their DIPA range was barely making anything apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprising considering the inherent costs of DIPA's. They're using some seriously expensive hops, in considerable quantities. I'm not sure who's supplying them and how they've managed to get hold of so much considering that the likes of Citra, Amarillo and Mosaic are like gold dust if you haven't been in the industry for over 10 years. They must be paying a fortune out!!!


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 4, 2017)

Drinking my own DÃ¼sseldorf Altbier brewed in my garage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2017)

Hopping Hare - nice


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hopping Hare - nice
		
Click to expand...

Weak, twiggy nonsense. All that's bad in beer!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Weak, twiggy nonsense. All that's bad in beer! 

Click to expand...

As someone that isn't a huge beer drinker it's good enough for me. Part of a Badger beer selection case so plenty of others to work through another time


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 5, 2017)

Try some craft breweries and marvel at the different tastes. You'll be amazed!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Nothing tonight , airport run at 3am


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2017)

Heineken 0.0%


----------



## BrianM (Apr 5, 2017)

On my second bottle of red, had such high hopes today and ended up crumbling with a card in hand.


----------



## turkish (Apr 5, 2017)

Ron zacapa solero 23 rum and a dash of coke 

The wife just notified me it was a bit too strong smelling


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 6, 2017)

last night being pool night ,i was drinking non alcoholic ginger beer,


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 6, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Is this available in supermarkets, never heard off it before.
Normally Brewdog for me if I'm having a beer at home.
		
Click to expand...

try Tomlinsons on Castle street, i get all mt Belgian from there, have very wide range. the guy that owns it is a brewing consultant for about 5 breweries.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			try Tomlinsons on Castle street, i get all mt Belgian from there, have very wide range. the guy that owns it is a brewing consultant for about 5 breweries.
		
Click to expand...

Will give them a try Patrick.

Cheers &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

A few Soberanos, while watching the Masters.:cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2017)

Sampled a few pints of Swannay Running Beer last night in the local. Very impressed. Bit too far to go to visit the brewery though :cheers:


----------



## BrianM (Apr 7, 2017)

Had a couple of Aberlour's tonight, the bottles going away now or I'll keep on going &#128556;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 7, 2017)

Tonight I have had some excellent beers.

 Opened up with I Played Trumpet On That Tune by Verdant. A 6.5% IPA laden with juicy stone fruit. Insanely drinkable. 

Then I had Dugges Black Apple, a 3.5% sour which nailed the flavours with tart apples with a roasted biscuit malt base. 

After that I had Imperial Hard Shake by Wiper and True, a 10.7% ramped up version of their milk stout with cacao nibs. Chocolate milkshake flavours with a nice bitter roast finish. 

Now having a Raspberry Tipple, a very well balanced stout infused with raspberries that weighs in at a very respectable 5.5% but that still has plenty of dark malted flavours despite the low ABV which matches well with the tart raspberry. 

Good night so far.


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Tonight I have had some excellent beers.

 Opened up with I Played Trumpet On That Tune by Verdant. A 6.5% IPA laden with juicy stone fruit. Insanely drinkable. 

Then I had Dugges Black Apple, a 3.5% sour which nailed the flavours with tart apples with a roasted biscuit malt base. 

After that I had Imperial Hard Shake by Wiper and True, a 10.7% ramped up version of their milk stout with cacao nibs. Chocolate milkshake flavours with a nice bitter roast finish. 

Now having a Raspberry Tipple, a very well balanced stout infused with raspberries that weighs in at a very respectable 5.5% but that still has plenty of dark malted flavours despite the low ABV which matches well with the tart raspberry. 

Good night so far.
		
Click to expand...

Haha these reviews are quality

So far tonight I've had 
Beavertown Salty Kiss
Beavertown Neck Oil
Brewdog Elvis Juice.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha these reviews are quality

So far tonight I've had 
Beavertown Salty Kiss
Beavertown Neck Oil
Brewdog Elvis Juice.
		
Click to expand...

Neck Oil has real poignancy with me - I order my girlfriend one on our first date when she didn't know anything about beer. 

Just got a can of Cloudwater v13 from the fridge. A stunning example of a New England IPA - chock full of American hops to release all the Mango, passion fruit and other tropical flavours that you could ever need. 9% of pure heaven.


----------



## snell (Apr 8, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Neck Oil has real poignancy with me - I order my girlfriend one on our first date when she didn't know anything about beer. 

Just got a can of Cloudwater v13 from the fridge. A stunning example of a New England IPA - chock full of American hops to release all the Mango, passion fruit and other tropical flavours that you could ever need. 9% of pure heaven.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I'd still be awake drinking 9%

Elvis Juice is about my limit strength wise!

Yeah neck oil is up there with my favourites at the minute.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 8, 2017)

snell said:



			I'm not sure I'd still be awake drinking 9%

Elvis Juice is about my limit strength wise!

Yeah neck oil is up there with my favourites at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

I mostly drink beers of higher ABV - it's why most beers I drink come in 330ml or lower!


----------



## snell (Apr 8, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I mostly drink beers of higher ABV - it's why most beers I drink come in 330ml or lower!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't handle them!

Don't suppose you know anywhere that sells the gmac Ipa's?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 8, 2017)

snell said:



			I couldn't handle them!

Don't suppose you know anywhere that sells the gmac Ipa's?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not even heard of them to be honest.


----------



## snell (Apr 8, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Nope, not even heard of them to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

It's the golfer Graeme McDowell he released his own ipa, but I can't get a hold of it anywhere.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2017)

On the Aberlour for the Masters, lovely Dram &#128512;


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2017)

A nice cold South African chenin Blanc, not the deepest flavour but very drinkable


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 9, 2017)

Ice cold Tennants. 
I'm a cheap date!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2017)

Pepsi Max... been on a dry run for a few weeks now. Will have a few Amstels in Spain this week.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 9, 2017)

Just finished a very drinkable Californian Chardonnay - don't knock it till you've tried it- with a nice piece of grilled fish, baked potato, cauliflower and green beans. I've now settled down to watch the golf with an excellent New Zealand Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc. Life is fine.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Just finished a very drinkable Californian Chardonnay - don't knock it till you've tried it- with a nice piece of grilled fish, baked potato, cauliflower and green beans. I've now settled down to watch the golf with an excellent New Zealand Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc. Life is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy Jim , I'll stick with my Remy , the last of my birthday pressies .:cheers:


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Just finished a very drinkable Californian Chardonnay - don't knock it till you've tried it- with a nice piece of grilled fish, baked potato, cauliflower and green beans. I've now settled down to watch the golf with an excellent New Zealand Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc. Life is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Love that New Zealand whites at the moment &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## rosecott (Apr 9, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Enjoy Jim , I'll stick with my Remy , the last of my birthday pressies .:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Are you still having birthdays?

Sauvignon Blanc nearly gone, so on to the brandy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Are you still having birthdays?

Sauvignon Blanc nearly gone, so on to the brandy.
		
Click to expand...

I hope to have another happy birthday next year too  , fingers crossed. I got about 18 bottles of various type of  brandy as pressies last year.
 The wife into First Cape Sauvignon Blanc ATM only Â£6 at Tesco.


----------



## BrianM (May 28, 2017)

Pinot Noir with Sunday dinner &#128512;


----------



## BrianM (Jun 25, 2017)

Dalmore tonight, lovely Dram &#128512;


----------



## user2010 (Jun 25, 2017)

Several pints of Peroni at the Captain`s BBQ.....lovely jubbly:cheers::clap:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2017)

Probably more than i should at the Whippersnappers meet this evening


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2017)

Loads &#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#128526;


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2017)

Chimay


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking at another thread I think the meths have been opened.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Looking at another thread I think the meths have been opened.
		
Click to expand...

I could do with a swig of whatever it is he's on!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2017)

Becks in the garden with bats flying and hedgehog arrival imminent


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2017)

Several drams of the good stuff, and cheese and crackers


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cheap and cheerful Soberano brandy :cheers:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 30, 2017)

Famous Grouse Smooth on the rocks.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 25, 2017)

Tea at the moment for me been at work.
Got 2 bottles of 15 year old Dalmore for Â£39.99 each on a black friday deal, only 11 more shifts to go........


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2018)

been buying a very nice Spanish white from the local win merchant, its called Flower of the Bee.

very nice indeed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice drop of Black Sheep bitter. Put some in a stew I've had in the slow cooker and finishing the other bottle.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nice drop of Black Sheep bitter. Put some in a stew I've had in the slow cooker and finishing the other bottle.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not truth serum. Silvermere and Cure putters?


----------



## rosecott (Jan 27, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			been buying a very nice Spanish white from the local win merchant, its called Flower of the Bee.

very nice indeed
		
Click to expand...

At 6 in the morning? You have a problem.

This evening I restricted myself to half a bottle of  Chilean Chardonnay while cooking and half a bottle of SA shiraz while eating and watching Liverpool losing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2018)

rosecott said:



			At 6 in the morning? You have a problem.

This evening I restricted myself to half a bottle of  Chilean Chardonnay while cooking and half a bottle of SA shiraz while eating and watching Liverpool losing.
		
Click to expand...

You restricted :rofl::cheers: Jim


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2018)

rosecott said:



			At 6 in the morning? You have a problem.

This evening I restricted myself to half a bottle of  Chilean Chardonnay while cooking and half a bottle of SA shiraz while eating and watching Liverpool losing.
		
Click to expand...

Its OK if its carrying on from the night before

And no i wasn't drinking it at 6am


----------



## BrianM (Aug 25, 2018)

Strathisla 12 year old malt whisky, just lovely.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 25, 2018)

Industrial strength cooking lager. Will move on to wine shortly.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2018)

Just had a Verdant - Non-Monotonous. An incredibly flavoursome pale ale loaded with stone fruit hops. Fantastic. Now onto a Northern Monk - Monocromicon, big hitting 10% stout loaded with cacao, Tonka and cherries.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Just had a Verdant - Non-Monotonous. An incredibly flavoursome pale ale loaded with stone fruit hops. Fantastic. Now onto a Northern Monk - Monocromicon, big hitting 10% stout loaded with cacao, Tonka and cherries.
		
Click to expand...

Big fan of Verdant :thup:

Kicking off with a Cloudwater DIPA .

Have a couple of beauties from Left Handed Giant in the fridge to follow.


----------



## IanG (Aug 25, 2018)

My favourite brew from the excellent Williams Bros of Alloa.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Big fan of Verdant :thup:

Kicking off with a Cloudwater DIPA .

Have a couple of beauties from Left Handed Giant in the fridge to follow.
		
Click to expand...

LHG are doing some great things right now. My fridge is full of IPAs for the nightâ€™s fun as well as a Dugges sour and a couple more stouts.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 25, 2018)

A nice slug of sloe gin.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 25, 2018)

Jura single malt, one of my faves.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2018)

Loads of wine.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 26, 2018)

Nothing as the news this morning told me not to.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Guinness last night. Whoever said that it was good for you never had 8 pints of it in one session. 1st hangover Iâ€™ve had for years.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

A bottle of Rioja unclaimed at Coventry in the raffle, cheers &#127863;&#128077;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

Several bottles of Stella


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 30, 2018)

A very large Old Pulteney


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 30, 2018)

tonight its the nations favourite tipple .TEA.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2018)

Glen Keith Malt tonight, not bad for 20 quid.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 31, 2018)

Had Lobster Thermidor for Dinner last night washed down with a nice bottle of Chateau De La Regotiere Muscadet Sevre Et Maine. last of the 2016 shame the 17 is not a patch.

Beer crisis as well the Beer shop in Inverness has closed down so No more Belgian beers. shame had a great selection.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 1, 2018)

We got recommended a wine called 19 Crimes, you can download an app for your smart phone and when you scan the label the person on the front comes to life and tells you what crime they did. The wine is very nice as well, we've tried 'Banished' a dark red and the other red not the Shiraz, got the Chardonnay to try as well.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2018)

Trailfinders lager is one to be avoided...


----------



## User20205 (Sep 2, 2018)

Jack Daniels ....I know but itâ€™s bloody lovely ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2018)

therod said:



			Jack Daniels ....I know but itâ€™s bloody lovely ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

You've convinced me. The bottle in the kitchen beckons


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 2, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			You've convinced me. The bottle in the kitchen beckons
		
Click to expand...

Surely you must have started to develop a taste for Rioja by now!

Or, of course, (proper!) Sherry!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 2, 2018)

IanG said:



View attachment 25436
My favourite brew from the excellent Williams Bros of Alloa.
		
Click to expand...

Surely this is only when you get tired of the wonderful range from Belhaven!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2018)

Home made Pizza tonight so will be knocking down a few bottles of aldi Grande Alberone Zinfandel Rosso.. Just cleared the local Aldi out of all they had on the shelf its that good


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2018)

after the week I've had I will be drinking until I fall over.


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2018)

After the week i've had, "nothing!"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2018)

Got some cans of 'FREEDAMM' from the tesco in Oban - which had a good selection of zero alcohol drinks - and it's actually pretty good for something of it's sort.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 17, 2018)

I may be about to start my second large Old Pulteney 12 yr old.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2018)

A caramel flavoured vodka - beautiful, and dangerous.

Just had lunch in the village, tapas and cervezas. Home with friends and the the shorts are being sampled


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Tonight, me and the lady are having a seemingly random evening of rum cocktails but Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ll crack open some of my rarer and more exotic beers as the Christmas cheer kicks in.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 24, 2018)

A rather nice Puligny Montrachet is going down very nicely as I type, then maybe some 12 year old Orkney ðŸ¥ƒ later on to welcome Santa into the neighbourhood ðŸŽ…ðŸ»


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2018)

Maxwell Houseâ€™s finest


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Slumming it today with a litre of Tesco's finest Napoleon brandy [ a wee pressie ], really enjoying it so far. expect some more silly posts later . hic


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 24, 2018)

Coral lager, the local brew in Madeira.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 24, 2018)

Peroni for starters ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2018)

Wine and bourbon Iâ€™ve been reliably informed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

Lee Evans and Mickey Flanagan DVD's on and a nice couple of Peroni's hitting the mark


----------



## IanM (Dec 24, 2018)

Crikey....Xmas eve used to be a big night out... tonight we drove to Surrey, dinner with mum in law, then Iâ€™m sat in front of tv with a bottle of red... sadly civilised!  Sign of the times....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

IanM said:



			Crikey....Xmas eve used to be a big night out... tonight we drove to Surrey, dinner with mum in law, then Iâ€™m sat in front of tv with a bottle of red... sadly civilised!  Sign of the times....
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Use to be a real big one. Office party, over the pub at opening at 5.00 and keep going all night, get home best you can, and back in the local on Christmas Day lunchtime with the old man and my mates. Now a couple of bottles and HID watching comedy DVD's. When did it all become middle aged?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 25, 2018)

Iâ€™ve been awake for nearly an hour. Can I start drinking yet?


----------



## User2021 (Dec 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™ve been awake for nearly an hour. Can I start drinking yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## chrisd (Dec 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. Use to be a real big one. Office party, over the pub at opening at 5.00 and keep going all night, get home best you can, and back in the local on Christmas Day lunchtime with the old man and my mates. Now a couple of bottles and HID watching comedy DVD's. When did it all become middle aged?
		
Click to expand...

Answer - A little bit before it all got old aged ðŸ˜


----------



## BrianM (Dec 25, 2018)

On the Barolo before the malts ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2018)

A lovely Chardonnay and finishing off what was left from lunch


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 25, 2018)

More maxwell house


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2018)

Cider then bourbon ðŸ˜›


----------



## AMcC (Dec 26, 2018)

Hot chocolate laced with Brandy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

A couple of cold Peroni beers


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

On the red wine now,, Yellow tail shiraz ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			More maxwell house
		
Click to expand...

When did they start making beer?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2018)

Nowt 

Gout still keeping me up at night ðŸ˜£


----------



## BrianM (Dec 30, 2018)

Just about to open a bottle of Rioja ðŸ˜€


----------



## 2blue (Dec 30, 2018)

Tesco's Medium Dry Sherry...â€¦   & before you start.....  you've got to have had a morning visiting the Bodegas in Jerez before you dismiss Sherry as a drink for Sherbert-fountains!!..... pi$$ed by 10am nearly 50 years ago, after a 6.30am start & 3rd Bodega visit completed...â€¦  class beverage


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2018)

My brother got me what appears to be a half decent bottle of red wine, Iâ€™m more a white man but it keeps staring at me from the other side of the room.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Nowt

Gout still keeping me up at night ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

How is it now? Any better?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How is it now? Any better?
		
Click to expand...

Just starting to ease off, but it's been 7 days which is twice as long as other bouts I've had

Thanks for asking ðŸ‘


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Get well soon Chris, it's nearly first footing time


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Get well soon Chris, it's nearly first footing time 

Click to expand...

Thanks mate, it's not first footing that frightens me it the hokey cokey, I can't put my right foot in, and if I could, I certainly wouldn't fancy shaking it all about ðŸ˜­


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 31, 2018)

A very nice drop of Tamdhu 12 year old 

Bit to nice to if im Being honest as Iâ€™ve made a huge dent in it.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 31, 2018)

Lots of Wylam beer.


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 31, 2018)

Water! Me and Mrs Matty have the flu and are bed ridden! Happy New Year ðŸ™„ðŸ¤’ðŸ¥³


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Got a really nice 15 year old single malt to crack open, yet i'm not feeling it or that bothered by NYE so I might just have a pot of coffee


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Thanks mate, it's not first footing that frightens me it the hokey cokey, I can't put my right foot in, and if I could, I certainly wouldn't fancy shaking it all about ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

At your age you shouldnâ€™t be shaking anything about!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2018)

Dando said:



			At your age you shouldnâ€™t be shaking anything about!
		
Click to expand...

As well as " not putting anything in or out " ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Just starting to ease off, but it's been 7 days which is twice as long as other bouts I've had

Thanks for asking ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Hope it continues to improve and 2019 is healthier for you


----------



## User20205 (Dec 31, 2018)

Discovered my new favourite beer. Salted caramel porter. Brewed for m&s by meantime. Itâ€™s really quite good ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

therod said:



			Discovered my new favourite beer. Salted caramel porter. Brewed for m&s by meantime. Itâ€™s really quite good ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Not for me. Not a porter fan anyway and it just seems to me salted caramel is going into every type of food and drink these days. That said, hope it goes down a treat. How many have to got as I can tell one won't be enough!


----------



## chellie (Dec 31, 2018)

Single malt hot toddies. On my 2nd large one of the evening so far.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not for me. Not a porter fan anyway and it just seems to me salted caramel is going into every type of food and drink these days. That said, hope it goes down a treat. How many have to got as I can tell one won't be enough!
		
Click to expand...

Only 2. Not sure you could have many, itâ€™s quite rich!! About to move on to some distinctly average cotes du RhÃ´ne


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 31, 2018)

therod said:



			Discovered my new favourite beer. Salted caramel porter. Brewed for m&s by meantime. Itâ€™s really quite good ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve got a world of beers ahead of you. Thatâ€™s about as bland a porter as youâ€™ll ever have. Seek out better and be overjoyed.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 31, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Youâ€™ve got a world of beers ahead of you. Thatâ€™s about as bland a porter as youâ€™ll ever have. Seek out better and be overjoyed.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m happy to be educatedðŸ‘ Thought you only drank ipa


----------



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2019)

Scotch ðŸ¥ƒ


----------



## IanG (Jan 1, 2019)

The "Conviviality Initiator" courtesy of the Scottish Malt Whisky Society - worthy of savouring


----------



## JT77 (Jan 1, 2019)

Currently on the laphroaig, sat at home with the wife, kids off to bed, quiet one here have a great year chaps


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 1, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m happy to be educatedðŸ‘ Thought you only drank ipa
		
Click to expand...

Hell no! I enjoy most styles of beer except lagers.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Last night.

1pint lager
4 shots of Aquavic
3 glasses of white wine.
4 glasses of brandy.

Not a good mix and a serious hangover.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2019)

Usual 2 pints of guiness, 4 stellas, and most of a bottle of campo viejo. It's only quater past seven, so i might need to raid the cupboard to see what else there is.

I think I am out of coffee.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2019)

Redstripe


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2019)

Far to much....hic


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Brewdog Elvis Juice. A go to night starter. Got a Cloudwater DIPA next then a nice bottle of Malbec after. 
Gonna wait till the better half goes to bed then put some music on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2019)

Yorkshire Tea ðŸ‘ŒðŸ»


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 19, 2019)

A large whisky to a golfing buddy....................


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2019)

A rather nice, Sainsburyâ€™s taste the difference, Barbaresco...cheersðŸ·


----------



## Mudball (Jan 19, 2019)

Monkey Shoulder whiskey..   not bad for a blended one.. 
also got a Chita Japanese single grain whiskey... not so sure about it.. too light for me..


----------



## rulefan (Jan 19, 2019)

A very pleasant Yellow Tail Shiraz


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

Nothing tonight. Had a couple of Guinness too many at lunchtime. Good job I have HID to give me a lift home. Shame as she wanted to open a rather nice Pinot Grigio from Lidl tonight (could have been on a promise). Early night for me and early start in the morning


----------



## Mudball (Jan 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing tonight. Had a couple of Guinness too many at lunchtime. Good job I have HID to give me a lift home. Shame as she wanted to open a rather nice Pinot Grigio from Lidl tonight (*could have been on a promise*). Early night for me and early start in the morning
		
Click to expand...

... remember those shoes wont polish themselves..  use your elbow grease wisely tonight..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

Mudball said:



			... remember those shoes wont polish themselves..  use your elbow grease wisely tonight..
		
Click to expand...

Shoes already wiped, silicone gel sachets in and shoe horns inserted. HID did it as I fell asleep in front of Soccer Saturday


----------



## Mudball (Jan 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shoes already wiped, silicone gel sachets in and shoe horns inserted. HID did it as I fell asleep in front of Soccer Saturday
		
Click to expand...

Wow..


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 20, 2019)

Half way or so through dry January and in need of a beer rather than a cordial thought I'd give an alcohol free version a go... Tried St Peter's Without and found it quite acceptable..


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nothing had far to much last night!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leffe Brown


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2019)

Argentine Malbec...mmmm


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Leffe Brown
		
Click to expand...

Pronounced lef not leffay. Just so you know. ðŸ˜


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2019)

Tonight Iâ€™ve had the fantastic Northern Monk collaboration IPA called Skelatory, a blend of stouts by Wild called B.A.B.S. and two of Cloudwaterâ€™s winter series releases. Quality beer to end a good week.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hmm. Roughly 5 pints of Heineken, and then some Campo Viejo. 

Need to open another bottle, as this one seems to have a hole in it, and has run out early.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Wow..
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I don't play the lottery. Already won it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 21, 2019)

On the back of the minimum alcohol pricing Iâ€™m enjoying a Pinot Noir tonight ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 21, 2019)

Well, it's Pimm's o'clock here...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2019)

Um  yeah, I am not drinking. Well, I am not drinking any more. But  I am not drinking any less. 3 Peronis, 2 Heinekens, a glass of Campo, and now opening a bottle of rather nice red stuff to go with my curry. What can go wrong?


----------



## IanM (Jun 21, 2019)

Little bit of the local whisky, Penderyn.  Prezzie from neighbour.  

Not sure about it.... not bad but getting used to it


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

Glass of port


----------



## BrianM (Jun 21, 2019)

Having a dram now, 12 year old Dalmore ðŸ˜€


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 22, 2019)

Aerstone Sea Cask... best whisky I've had in a long time.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 22, 2019)

Whatever end's up in my glass, stag do part 1 tonight with old mates and, Future BiL & FiL. I may not be here tomorrow ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

Mahou beer


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 22, 2019)

IanM said:



			Little bit of the local whisky, Penderyn.  Prezzie from neighbour.  

Not sure about it.... not bad but getting used to it
		
Click to expand...

I found it very very sweet personally. 

Bottle lasted at least a month in my house. Unheard of normally.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2019)

Tonight.. I be mostly drinking..


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2019)

Cider ðŸ‘


----------



## BrianM (Jun 22, 2019)

Organic white wine from Aldi, nice enough drop


----------



## mteam (Jun 22, 2019)

Guinness, black sheep , wainwright, newcastle brown, old peculiar, st austell tribute to name a few. No wonder I cant loose weight lol


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 22, 2019)

Was at a bottle share today. Some fantastic beers, mostly sours but a couple of stouts.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 23, 2019)

Sitting in the garden of our little rented property in the Camargue with a bottle of cheap (â‚¬4) Bordeaux Superior - sipping gently, listening to the birds, as the temperature dips gently down to 25 degrees...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2019)

Estrella. For the moment.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 23, 2019)

Eating Greek tonight so it's Mythos to lubricate throat and Retsina with the meal...

Martyr to the cause me...


----------



## Reemul (Jun 23, 2019)

Glass of Port atm


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Estrella. For the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto on the Estrella, and now have a glass of Soberano.


----------



## Siolag (Jun 23, 2019)

Brewdog Overworks x Deya, a sour beer IPA. It's brilliant.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 23, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Sitting in the garden of our little rented property in the Camargue with a bottle of cheap (â‚¬4) Bordeaux Superior - sipping gently, listening to the birds, as the temperature dips gently down to 25 degrees...
		
Click to expand...

Swap you Jerry. It hit 34* in the shade this afternoon, and showing 50* in the sun. The pool, accompanied by a few cans of Mahou, was just heaven.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

Glass of port


----------



## Wolf (Jun 23, 2019)

Nothing not ever again, after last night's stag with old mates, 2 pints of hop House 13, 4 steins of Amstel, 6 pints of Strongbow dark fruit and whatever the stein of cocktails that appeared in what felt like 1000s, I have only now just joined the land of the living.

So it's a cup of tea and biscuit for me...


----------



## BrianM (Jun 23, 2019)

Glenlivet, and plenty of it ðŸ˜±


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2019)

Siolag said:



			Brewdog Overworks x Deya, a sour beer IPA. It's brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Found it a little one dimensional but Overworks are still finding their feet.


----------



## Sats (Jun 24, 2019)

Hobgoblin for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2019)

Too much even by 8PM, now have to stagger out and walk the dogs....


----------



## BrianM (Jun 25, 2019)

On the red myself ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 25, 2019)

Nothing as I've read the dry flights thread


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2019)

On the Brown Ale in the hotel.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2019)

Raging alcoholicâ€™s the lot of you ðŸ˜„


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2019)

Going round to my daughters new flat this evening for a bit to eat - will be taking a 4 pack of AF Infinite Session IPA.  Pretty darned good with a proper 'Real Ale' flavour.


----------



## user2010 (Jun 28, 2019)

Corona Extra


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2019)

1st beer in a while tonight, Michelob Ultra 7/10.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)

A pint of cold milk ............................... perfect.


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2019)

Black label jim beam


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2019)

Currently at Omnipolloscope and opening up with a barley wine thatâ€™s been aged in two mead barrels and two bourbon barrels. Stunning.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2019)

Suns out so got to be Corona.


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Jun 29, 2019)

I see you are getting some of our weather at the moment. So its water water and some more in our household at the moment.

Its our 40th wedding anniversary tomorrow so we are out on the town tonight. 

A few beers to start with and then some nice rioja with our meal. No doubt a brandy or two to finish the night.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			I see you are getting some of our weather at the moment. So its water water and some more in our household at the moment.

Its our 40th wedding anniversary tomorrow so we are out on the town tonight.

A few beers to start with and then some nice rioja with our meal. No doubt a brandy or two to finish the night.
		
Click to expand...

Happy anniv.. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			I see you are getting some of our weather at the moment. So its water water and some more in our household at the moment.

Its our 40th wedding anniversary tomorrow so we are out on the town tonight.

A few beers to start with and then some nice rioja with our meal. No doubt a brandy or two to finish the night.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations,enjoy ðŸ»


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Currently at Omnipolloscope and opening up with a barley wine thatâ€™s been aged in two mead barrels and two bourbon barrels. Stunning.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when I used to drink a beautifully tasting dark Barley Wine called Stingo.
Jeez, that had some kick.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			I remember when I used to drink a beautifully tasting dark Barley Wine called Stingo.
Jeez, that had some kick.






Click to expand...

The one I had today was 15% but didnâ€™t taste anywhere near it!


----------



## JamesR (Jun 29, 2019)

Barolo Roagna 2009, with a rib-eye.
mmm ðŸ·ðŸ˜˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lime and ginger beer and loads of ice


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 29, 2019)

Just had a couple of home made damson Gins. Oh bless ya Tash, you have found summat your good at. Missis Tash has been on the Pimms. Gorgeous evening talking Rammel with Bessie pal on the hottest night of threat and it rained ðŸ˜


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 30, 2019)

No alcohol due to illness, but really wanted to sit out on the deck with a cold lager last night.......
 Bought some Free Damm to try, alcohol free lager made by Estella. Itâ€™s actually quite drinkable, a lot more palatable  than the Becks Blue I literally spit out. They do a lager, and a lager top version with â€œLimonâ€, both weâ€™re fine and perfectly enjoyed under the circumstances


----------



## crisparkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Martini at my cousin's wedding tonight. Also expecting a gorgeous burlesque dancer.


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2019)

Nothing just yet,but later on it'll be this;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 3, 2019)

Peroni Libera at my FiL birthday party, pretty good stuff and would recommend, just the refreshing thing I needed on a warm evening.


----------



## Siolag (Jul 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Found it a little one dimensional but Overworks are still finding their feet.
		
Click to expand...

I really liked it, but taste can be strange. Thought Punk x Funk wasn't that great. Some of the more recent Overworks have been good. 

I am currently supping on a Brewdog Hazy Jane.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Nothing just yet,but later on it'll be this;






Click to expand...

Ah a bottle of broon ale. Make sure you drink it with a half pint glass, and keep topping it up


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Ah a bottle of broon ale. *Make sure you drink it with a half pint glass, and keep topping it up*

Click to expand...

Am I missing something?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 3, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Peroni Libera at my FiL birthday party, pretty good stuff and would recommend, just the refreshing thing I needed on a warm evening.
		
Click to expand...


No, no, no, it is vile.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

So you've never seen it drunk in GeordieLand ðŸ‘


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2019)

A can or two of Infinite Session IPA


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 4, 2019)

Mug of Bovril for a complete changeðŸ‘


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 4, 2019)

A pint of TEA wirh lunch.

The last part of a bottle of excellent quality, if perhaps not quite excellent value, Hawkes Bay (Kiwi) Red from Rod Elasthope. Just have to remember to avoid the tartrates he deliberately leaves!
Just the thing to partake of while watching Nadal v Kyrgios!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 4, 2019)

Macon Villages 2010


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

A cup of tea.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 12, 2019)

Can of Stella Artois while watching the golf


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Just polished off a Leffe Brune in the airport because the bar was closing. How rude.


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2019)

On my solo shopping trip I found a pilsner called The 1079 Project in Aldi and itâ€™s rather splendid


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Tiptree chocolate orange vodka.  Slips down rather too easily.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tiptree chocolate orange vodka.  Slips down rather too easily.
		
Click to expand...

Caramel flavoured vodka is my end of evening tipple. Dangerous stuff...


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 21, 2019)

Hmmm, decisions to be made


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 21, 2019)

Barrys tea.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 29, 2019)

Glen Moray, sherry cask, have been eaten alive by midges so well deserved ðŸ˜€


----------



## ridonver (Aug 1, 2019)

Just a cup of coffee.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 1, 2019)

Old Pultney 12 year old.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, no, no, it is vile.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - was sooo disappointed in Peroni Libera - as I was with Birra Moretti Zero...

I think Free Damm is probably the best 'lager' type zero or low alcohol beer


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2019)

quite a nice day here, so cracked open a bottle of Red stipe, not seen bottles here for years, got them in ASDA..

its lovely


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2019)

Given I got through 2 bottles of Malbec at lunch I donâ€™t really care what else I drink today as itâ€™s my last day of being free of medication for god knows how long so Iâ€™ll make the most of it


----------



## User62651 (Aug 12, 2019)

Bulmers cider (bottled tastes better than cans imo) and getting slowly through a bottle of Old Pulteney single malt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2019)

Lilley's Bee Sting Perry.

It's rather nice...


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Bulmers cider (bottled tastes better than cans imo) and getting slowly through a bottle of Old Pulteney single malt.
		
Click to expand...

Old Pultney is a lovely drop ðŸ˜€


----------



## User62651 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ozzie shiraz called Jam Shed on discount in Tesco currently at Â£6 a bottle. Very drinkable......hic.


----------



## Sats (Aug 31, 2019)

Cocker Hoop


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 31, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Ozzie shiraz called Jam Shed on discount in Tesco currently at Â£6 a bottle. Very drinkable......hic.
		
Click to expand...

Yes picked up a bottle of that myself, found it a bit too sweet so popped it in the fridge, made it very nice.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes picked up a bottle of that myself, found it a bit too sweet so popped it in the fridge, made it very nice.
		
Click to expand...

Chilled red wine? Sacrilege!


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2019)

Bourbon. First alcoholic drink for a few weeks since I changed my medication so it could be fun later


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2019)

Bottles of Stella. Probably switch to Rioja later. Well, later or shortly, depends which comes first.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 31, 2019)

10 year old Talisker, the bottle is getting a bit low and it's a few weeks to my 49th anniversary.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 31, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Chilled red wine? Sacrilege!
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm.... Sacrilicious!ðŸ˜‹

(producing pleasure through the violation of taboos)


----------



## JamesR (Aug 31, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Chilled red wine? Sacrilege!
		
Click to expand...

Red wine should normally be served at room temperature, but that room temperature should be that of a room about 70 years ago. ie, cool.
So if it gets too warm itâ€™s absolutely fine to refrigerate for a while ðŸ·ðŸ‘


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Red wine should normally be served at room temperature, but that room temperature should be that of a room about 70 years ago. ie, cool.
So if it gets too warm itâ€™s absolutely fine to refrigerate for a while ðŸ·ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I expect you put ice cubes in single malt too.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 31, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I expect you put ice cubes in single malt too.

Click to expand...

Christ no, but if youâ€™re drinking export strength a dash of water can mellow it a little-though I prefer if neat ðŸ¥ƒ


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Red wine should normally be served at room temperature, but that room temperature should be that of a room about 70 years ago. ie, cool.
So if it gets too warm itâ€™s absolutely fine to refrigerate for a while ðŸ·ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Interested in this, everyday's a schoolday! I tried some local vino in Mallorca this summer, it sat at a room temp of 19/20 degrees indoors then it would come outside for dinner and air temp would be mid 20s+ but I really like red wine drinking in that temp. Never had any inclination to chill it. Along with some local cheeses and a bit of deli and salad - fantastic.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 31, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Christ no, but if youâ€™re drinking export strength a dash of water can mellow it a little-though I prefer if neat ðŸ¥ƒ
		
Click to expand...

And cask strength topped up if the water makes it taste'weak'!
The Scottish Malt Whisky Society in Lieth or Holborn is highly recommendable!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 31, 2019)

Not quite an Autumnal mead, but a couple of hells Camden Lager and Laid Back Lagers from M&S. Lovely stuff to top another win off.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 1, 2019)

Malbec ðŸ˜€


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Not quite an Autumnal mead, but a couple of hells Camden Lager and Laid Back Lagers from M&S. Lovely stuff to top another win off.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not feel a bit dirty drinking beer that is connected to another prem team. Camden Lager is Arsenals  partner. In the same way, Carlsberg can shove it, and it's pee.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Do you not feel a bit dirty drinking beer that is connected to another prem team. Camden Lager is Arsenals  partner. In the same way, Carlsberg can shove it, and it's pee.
		
Click to expand...

Haha Iâ€™m not that bitter Murph!! 

I didnâ€™t even know that and youâ€™re right Carlsberg is utter pish.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2019)

If of an afternoon BBQ or the like, you fancy something like a wine but with low or zero alcohol - then *Leitz Eins Zwei Zero Alcohol-Free Riesling *is by far the best that I've tried.  It's twice the price of all the other low or zero alcohol offerings out there - but the rest aren't anywhere near half as drinkable.  This at least IMO is drinkable. From your local Waitrose.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Do you not feel a bit dirty drinking beer that is connected to another prem team. Camden Lager is Arsenals  partner. In the same way, Carlsberg can shove it, and it's pee.
		
Click to expand...

Do you avoid Heineken and Beavertown for the Spurs connection?


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2019)

Just enjoying a few tins of Tangle Foot ale in the late afternoon sun, house is full of the smell of roast lamb which will be ready in half an hour. Bottle of Pinot noir at the ready... now if only Jack Leach can block out for another 24 overs ðŸ˜


----------



## rulefan (Sep 8, 2019)

It's my G'daughter's 18th and she is hosting a small family party tonight. We have been promised a fabulous selection of cocktails that she has 'invented'. If I can remember anything about it, I'll post some details when I recover.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Just enjoying a few tins of Tangle Foot ale in the late afternoon sun, house is full of the smell of roast lamb which will be ready in half an hour. Bottle of Pinot noir at the ready... now if only Jack Leach can block out for another 24 overs ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Quiet glass of white here to get through this last session! something a bit better if the unimaginable happens!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 8, 2019)

NOTHING!!!

Was at a husband and wife double birthday party last night. Only has 3 beers and 4 champagne's.... I think.

Bed at 2am and out at 8am to prep the Greens for today's bowling comp... Tres K-nackered.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Quiet glass of white here to get through this last session! something a bit better if the unimaginable happens!
		
Click to expand...


Jesus literally as I liked your post Leach gets caught!ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Jesus literally as I liked your post Leach gets caught!ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

did something similar on twitter 

time for another glass .......


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Do you avoid Heineken and Beavertown for the Spurs connection?
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't pegged the Heinken connection, and since that is what I am drinking, hmm.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 12, 2019)

Enjoyed a couple of these earlier in the Jigger Inn after some putting on the Himalayas, love St Andrews. 
Nice drop imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice glass of Prosecco with HID


----------



## fundy (Oct 13, 2019)

First bottle was a very nice white Montagny, not sure what the 2nd bottle will be yet


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 13, 2019)

A Cointreau


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 14, 2019)

got given a bottle of this last week. lovely stuff, but 65% proof, so drink in moderation!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 14, 2019)

Some dodgy Oz lager and a lovely NZ pinot noir with the owners of the Airbnb I'm staying at near Melbourne.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Some dodgy Oz lager and a lovely NZ pinot noir with the owners of the Airbnb I'm staying at near Melbourne.
		
Click to expand...

While supporting Oz's near neighbour is commendable - espcially as they DO make better Pinot Noir and Sauvignon Blanc (and some great Chablis style Chardonnay compared to Oz's 'huge' style) - surely it's more apropriate to be tasting some of 'Australia's finest' from local producers! Unless, of course, your host is a Kiwi!!

Oh and lager is just the thing to quench the, inevitable, thirst in Oz (even in Melbourne area)! Oz bitter is in the same (vile) league as Kiwi bitter imo! Fosters is a different recipe over there too! VB is actually a lager - as is XXXX - too!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Absolutely zero , giving my liver a well earned rest after getting legless  last Monday after an old pals funeral.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 16, 2019)

Sancerre.... two bottles so far....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2019)

San Miguel at the golf club. Wanted a quick drink after nine holes and turned into 4-5 noisy beers


----------



## BrianM (Oct 17, 2019)

Rioja on the balcony ðŸ˜€


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2019)

This;

https://liquid-assets-of-nova-scotia.myshopify.com/products/still-fired-root-beer-moonshine-375-ml?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2019)

Too much.... Pushed already. ..hick


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			While supporting Oz's near neighbour is commendable - espcially as they DO make better Pinot Noir and Sauvignon Blanc (and some great Chablis style Chardonnay compared to Oz's 'huge' style) - surely it's more apropriate to be tasting some of 'Australia's finest' from local producers! Unless, of course, your host is a Kiwi!!

Oh and lager is just the thing to quench the, inevitable, thirst in Oz (even in Melbourne area)! Oz bitter is in the same (vile) league as Kiwi bitter imo! Fosters is a different recipe over there too! VB is actually a lager - as is XXXX - too!
		
Click to expand...

To balance it out they took me to a local micro brewery last night and I sampled quite a few local beers


----------



## DDave (Oct 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			To balance it out they took me to a local micro brewery last night and I sampled quite a few local beers 

Click to expand...

I love small breweries! You're lucky. By the way, I have a weird question. How do they store the products? If I am going to start brewing myself I want to know things like that. I heard various opinions and thinking about Nexo coolers. What do you guys think about it? Yeah, I know that having a wine cellar sounds cool, but I need something modern and compact.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2019)

Carlton Draught in the scorching evening sunshine ðŸŒžðŸ˜Ž


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 25, 2019)

Have just been introduced to Penderyn, a lovely smooth Welsh whiskey 

Oh yes ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 25, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Have just been introduced to Penderyn, a lovely smooth Welsh whiskey

Oh yes ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

A bit early!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			A bit early!
		
Click to expand...

Ok it was a couple of nights ago, but in the great scheme of things it was â€œjustâ€ in terms of the evolutionary timeline ðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2019)

After 2 days and nights of cough, cough, cough, cough I have resorted to that tried and tested method of killing it with caramel vodka. It might not cure it but another couple of these and I won't give a monkey's


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2019)

Cobra beer,  Lots and lots of cobra!
Had a shit day and feel like utter shite again.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2020)

A lovely Shiraz, 43/2018 is what it’s called 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

maybe a couple of cans of Infinite Session IPA or FreeDamm


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

not now, but was away for work in Halifax and Manchester, had a few pints of Budvar and a few of the black stuff


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2020)

Far too many glasses of Picpoul de Pinet last night, off to the curry house for round 2 in a bit and a few Tiger beers. Good to finally have a xmas catch up with my Dad


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Far too many glasses of Picpoul de Pinet last night, off to the curry house for round 2 in a bit and a few Tiger beers. Good to finally have a xmas catch up with my Dad
		
Click to expand...

Always enjoy a Tiger beer with a Ruby murray 😀


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Rosie Lee.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 9, 2020)

Kahlua


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2020)

Port


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2020)

Coke zero.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 10, 2020)

Vodka and coke, Grey Goose, moving up in the world 😂😂


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

No Guinness tonight. I'm trying to lose avoirdupois before my next visit to my Doc.  She yells at me too much. Almost as bad as my wife.

Perhaps a little Sambuca in my after dinner coffee, though.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2020)

Yet more Coke zero. Dry January is no fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2020)

Nothing. Three big (too big) nights on the spin have taken it out of me


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2020)

Gin and tonic.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 10, 2020)

Australian Cabernet


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

Greco Di Tufo, chilled to perfection.... two bottles so far....


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Coke zero and Brandy , cheers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Stella


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Vodka and coke, Grey Goose, moving up in the world 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, what a waste of Grey Goose. Get it frozen and neck it neat.


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2020)

Warsteiner 🍻 🍻 🍻


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 19, 2020)

Soberano brandy. A very nice, smooth drink, and our local supermarket sells it for €9.95. May have to have another...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2020)

Sat watching the conference games with a bottle of Faba by Three Hills. It’s an imperial stout flavoured with tonka, cacao and vanilla. Divine.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Strong pint of black currant and apple squash... filling fell out from root canal interim work .. so the Glenfiddich Solera Reserve has not been poured ..what a terrible weekend


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			Far too many glasses of Picpoul de Pinet last night, off to the curry house for round 2 in a bit and a few Tiger beers. Good to finally have a xmas catch up with my Dad
		
Click to expand...

Picpoul de Pinet seems to be a current favourite of my wife and daughter...

Moi - it was Perlenbacher 0.0 from Lidl - perfectly adequate and quite like Heinekan 0.0 (which is good) but cheaper - and Brooklyn Special Effects (Alcohol Free) - which is actually challenging for the best low/no I have tasted.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 28, 2020)

Malbec tonight, The dark horse 😀
Had a couple of Peroni’s earlier as well.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2020)

Following a couple of beers this afternoon I opened a bottle of white Baron de Ley Rioja. HID's not a big drinker, which means I get a second glass. Will probably finish the night with pate on toast and a brandy... living the dream.


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Following a couple of beers this afternoon I opened a bottle of white Baron de Ley Rioja. HID's not a big drinker, which means I get a second glass. Will probably finish the night with pate on toast and a brandy... living the dream.
		
Click to expand...


let us know if you need a hand with the Rioja 

Chickens just gone in the oven, think we have a south african chenin blanc to accompany


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			let us know if you need a hand with the Rioja 

Chickens just gone in the oven, think we have a south african chenin blanc to accompany 

Click to expand...


There's plenty in there to go around. Went down lovely with the chicken stew and dumplings


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2020)

Aviator Gin, Ryan Reynolds brand. Tastes like any other gin to me, philistine that I am 😄. Anyway in sympathy with Hobbit and his neighbour's I decided to pour myself a Spanish measure 🍹😂. Cheers all 🍸


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2020)

Pint of Fursty Ferret with dinner.

Might succumb to a small malt later.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2020)

The village pub have been selling beer off at £1.50 a pint, a bring your own bottle type of affair.
The neighbour has just brought me round the worlds largest bottle of Moretti foc, must be 8 pints in there.
Oh yes, tonight I will mainly be drinking Moretti 😛


----------



## Dando (Mar 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Picpoul de Pinet seems to be a current favourite of my wife and daughter...

Moi - it was Perlenbacher 0.0 from Lidl - perfectly adequate and quite like Heinekan 0.0 (which is good) but cheaper - and Brooklyn Special Effects (Alcohol Free) - which is actually challenging for the best low/no I have tasted.
		
Click to expand...

I really like the Lidl alcohol free beer


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Following a couple of beers this afternoon I opened a bottle of white Baron de Ley Rioja. HID's not a big drinker, which means I get a second glass. Will probably finish the night with pate on toast and a brandy... living the dream.
		
Click to expand...

Got introduced to the baron a couple of weeks ago .. he is a very nice fellow


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 28, 2020)

Well, this evening I am enjoying an excellent glass of sparkling water from Chateau Aldi with a slice or two of lime... Tomorrow I am planning to vary it a bit with a swap to lemon slices...

Proper pushing the boat out here...


----------



## dronfield (Mar 28, 2020)

Our local Aldi still had some Banks bitter in stock at 89p a bottle, so got some of them in, Mrs A will be drinking wine. Always buy beer in Aldi (and their whiskey is great too) - had some Doom Bar last weekend.

Rich


----------



## Andy (Mar 28, 2020)

Started on Singha, Warsteiner next, now just finished my bottle of Tanquery #10


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2020)

Attacking the low hanging fruit whilst it’s early.. Sampling a simple Citra IPA from Robinson’s. 
Going to break into a nice bottle of Parra Alta Argentinian Malbec in an hour or so.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Following a couple of beers this afternoon I opened a bottle of white Baron de Ley Rioja. HID's not a big drinker, which means I get a second glass. Will probably finish the night with pate on toast and a brandy... living the dream.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Baron de Ley Rioja is on the table. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2020)

Andy said:



			Started on Singha, Warsteiner next, now just finished my bottle of Tanquery #10
		
Click to expand...

Warsteiner my 'current favourite' - just the right balance!

Warsteiner also my current preferred beer. Waitrose, my closest/simplest source - if £1 per 3 more expensive than Tesco - also doing some deals on Rustenberg wines - Chardonnay particularly to my taste! Finding the slightly ho-hum/thin (but so what, reduced price and still appropriate) Chianta to go with Pasta & Sauce that I took 10 mins to make last night pretty much ok too!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yep Baron de Ley Rioja is on the table. Lovely stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity Murph, how much does it cost in the UK now? I'm getting it at €3.35 a bottle?


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just out of curiosity Murph, how much does it cost in the UK now? I'm getting it at €3.35 a bottle?
		
Click to expand...

now youre showing off!!!!!!


lol, do well to get more than a pound change out of a tenner


----------



## Andy (Mar 28, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Warsteiner my 'current favourite' - just the right balance!

Warsteiner also my current preferred beer. Waitrose, my closest/simplest source - if £1 per 3 more expensive than Tesco - also doing some deals on Rustenberg wines - Chardonnay particularly to my taste! Finding the slightly ho-hum/thin (but so what, reduced price and still appropriate) Chianta to go with Pasta & Sauce that I took 10 mins to make last night pretty much ok too!
		
Click to expand...

Even better on draft. I worked in a boozer years ago, it sold like nothing else. God knows what it's like in Germany.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just out of curiosity Murph, how much does it cost in the UK now? I'm getting it at €3.35 a bottle?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just out of curiosity Murph, how much does it cost in the UK now? I'm getting it at €3.35 a bottle?
		
Click to expand...

That was totally uncalled for 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 28, 2020)

Now this is nice


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 29530


Now this is nice 

Click to expand...


give it an hour or two and its a free for all on the forum


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2020)

Andy said:



			Even better on draft. I worked in a boozer years ago, it sold like nothing else. God knows what it's like in Germany.
		
Click to expand...

Not had it on draught, but have had Henkell Trocken - one of the half dozen 'Munich Biers' on draught - at a highly recommendable Thai restaurent/bar in Tunbridge Wells. The combination was the reason I took that contract over 2 others - including one with a golf sim across the road - in the 'easy money' days!


----------



## Andy (Mar 28, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Not had it on draught, but have had Henkell Trocken - one of the half dozen 'Munich Biers' on draught - at a highly recommendable Thai restaurent/bar in Tunbridge Wells. The combination was the reason I took that contract over 2 others - including one with a golf sim across the road - in the 'easy money' days!
		
Click to expand...

Few guys I know at St Andrews worked for the RAF and rave about it. It's known as wobbly there 😂 😂


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Now this is nice 

Click to expand...

If you want 'interesting' Whisky, The Malt Whisky Society (I've frequented Leith or Hatton Garden venues in the past) is the place to visit! Some wonderfully memorable Laguvilan single cask examples!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			That was totally uncalled for 😂
		
Click to expand...

Er, its my fav wine, and bl00dy expensive for wine here. I can get something almost as good for €1.95.


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Er, its my fav wine, and bl00dy expensive for wine here. I can get something almost as good for €1.95.
		
Click to expand...


think he wants a 7 day rest Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			think he wants a 7 day rest Fragger 

Click to expand...

Hes just had one, been in lockdown for a couple of weeks plus,  over there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2020)

Rather have this than the Penderyn;


----------



## Siolag (Mar 28, 2020)

Currently enjoying a Karmeliet Tripel. I had ordered a bunch from Brewdog but they didn’t arrive so they’ll be next weekends tipple.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 28, 2020)

Started off with a pink gin and tonic, couple of glasses of Albarino, hope you know where that is from Hobbit, small glass of port with some blue cheese and now Marlborough Villa Maria.
Mrs 3OTT drinks a similar amount, possibly more


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Started off with a pink gin and tonic, couple of glasses of Albarino, hope you know where that is from Hobbit, small glass of port with some blue cheese and now Marlborough Villa Maria.
Mrs 3OTT drinks a similar amount, possibly more
		
Click to expand...

Northern Spain. I first tried it in Portugal, where its also grown.


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 28, 2020)

Finishing they day off with a bottle of Westvleteren Blond followed by a Westmalle Dubbel.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Finishing they day off with a bottle of Westvleteren Blond followed by a Westmalle Dubbel.
		
Click to expand...

Westvleteren 12 is a personal favourite but the blond is very drinkable too.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Northern Spain. I first tried it in Portugal, where its also grown.

Click to expand...

Muy bien. Will get you on Godello next and some other Spanish wines rather than  Brbadillo (spelling) from Andalusia.

saludos cordiales


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Westvleteren 12 is a personal favourite but the blond is very drinkable too.
		
Click to expand...

I've put the vast majority of my bottles of 12 and 8 in a sealed box in a dark corner of the garage for long term aging. The Blond however needs drinking as it doesn't benefit much from extended aging (we had a great comparison session at my local homebrew club earlier this year between bottles of 12 and Blond of varying ages)...my Blond's are now coming up to 8 months old and I reckon will be peaking in the next 4 months. Plus, once I've drunk them it will be an excuse to order more and have a day trip to Belgium to pick them up (once this damned virus has buggered off).

This months commercial tasting was supposed to be a comparison between the Westy 12, St.Bernardus Abt 12 and Rochefort 10. Looks like we are going to be meeting via Video so its going to be down to me on my own to do the comparison.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			I've put the vast majority of my bottles of 12 and 8 in a sealed box in a dark corner of the garage for long term aging. The Blond however needs drinking as it doesn't benefit much from extended aging (we had a great comparison session at my local homebrew club earlier this year between bottles of 12 and Blond of varying ages)...my Blond's are now coming up to 8 months old and I reckon will be peaking in the next 4 months. Plus, once I've drunk them it will be an excuse to order more and have a day trip to Belgium to pick them up (once this damned virus has buggered off).

This months commercial tasting was supposed to be a comparison between the Westy 12, St.Bernardus Abt 12 and Rochefort 10. Looks like we are going to be meeting via Video so its going to be down to me on my own to do the comparison.
		
Click to expand...

I know that a lot of people say that Bernardus 12 is actually the superior of the three but I rate it the lowest of all of them. All fine tipples though. 

Once this is all over I’m getting myself to Belgium and sitting for a day in Cantillon and pickling myself.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 1, 2020)

I know it’s a school night, my throat is a little sore. So I am on a hot toddy - honey, whiskey, lemon juice and hot water .. going down rather well!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2020)

Cup of tea at the moment but will be Malbec later.
Maybe even a Malt as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2020)

Is it too early for a beer?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Is it too early for a beer?
		
Click to expand...




Hope not or I’ve jumped the boat...


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

Got some Boon Kriek chilling in the fridge for later. Can't wait for that sour cherry taste 😁


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2020)

I live near Tintern in the Wye Valley... home of Kingstone Brewery.   They have been doing deliveries to our village - some of their finest is currently chilling slightly for consumption when I finish work!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Got some Boon Kriek chilling in the fridge for later. Can't wait for that sour cherry taste 😁
		
Click to expand...

Cracking little refresher that.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Fursty ferret tonight


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Cracking little refresher that.
		
Click to expand...

It is that, even the Bacchaus stuff Tesco sells is decent.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2020)

Just poured myself a glass of Firemark, a nice South African Shiraz that I've not tried before.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice cool can of Tennent's Lager before my tea of jacket potato with cheese bacon and mushrooms.
Nothing fancy about me.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			It is that, even the Bacchaus stuff Tesco sells is decent.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a bit over sweet and synthetic for me but it’s still an ok port in a storm.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2020)

Camden Blooming Hells Lager. Nice.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2020)

I fought the urge to open a new wine for me, a Rioja I've not seen before, and I've gone for a youthful, full bodied Diet 7up. HID has bought in a Spanish brandy for me to try later - the cheese board will be about 9pm.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Opened a bottle of Rioja I've not tried to breathe for a while!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I fought the urge to open a new wine for me, a Rioja I've not seen before, and I've gone for a youthful, full bodied Diet 7up. HID has bought in a Spanish brandy for me to try later - the cheese board will be about 9pm.
		
Click to expand...

Cheese board and a nice bottle of red is my idea of heaven.
The sun is a bonus in the Highlands 😂😂


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

Onto my third beer of the day, trying out some of wild fermentation stuff by All Day Brewery who are relatively new to this style of brewing.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 24, 2020)

A nice glass of malt whisky now to be followed by some Merlot with dinner. This home working is driving me to drink.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



View attachment 30199

Onto my third beer of the day, trying out some of wild fermentation stuff by All Day Brewery who are relatively new to this style of brewing.
		
Click to expand...

9.9%. That's a spicy meatball 😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			A nice glass of malt whisky now to be followed by some Merlot with dinner. This home working is driving me to drink.
		
Click to expand...

You're not supposed to drive anywhere...


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 24, 2020)

Oyster Bay Sav Blanc, traffic levels remind me of rush hour in NZ


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 24, 2020)

Disinfectant


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Oyster Bay Sav Blanc, traffic levels remind me of rush hour in NZ 

Click to expand...

Maybe in 'downtown' Rangiora, but ceertainly not 7:45 am on the 'motorway' into Wellington - especially if there's a Cormorant (Pied Shag) sunning itself on a rock in the harbour or a guy with a puncture on the other side! 

Oyster Bay still one of the 'standards' for Kiwi Sauvignon though.

I'm about to top up my glass of Beronia Rioja had with some pasta. I forgot to put the Wairau Cove Chardonnay I was going to 'test' in the fridge!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			9.9%. That's a spicy meatball 😁
		
Click to expand...

 There’s basically zero chance it’ll be my strongest beer of the night, too. Friday night is quiz night for a group of us and we get on Skype and treat it like a night out.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			There’s basically zero chance it’ll be my strongest beer of the night, too. Friday night is quiz night for a group of us and we get on Skype and treat it like a night out.
		
Click to expand...

Did that with some friends last night, Kahoot quizzes over Zoom and a bottle of blackberry gin. Delicate this morning 😁.
Enjoy, my man.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 24, 2020)

disinfectant


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			A nice glass of malt whisky now to be followed by some Merlot with dinner. This home working is driving me to drink.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that’s a bonus 😂😂


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2020)

Well that got messy. Ended up chatting on Skype until about 2am and then tried to play the Xbox with another couple of beers. Gave up eventually and had a kip on the sofa.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 30222

Click to expand...


its more effective if you inject it on all accounts


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 30222

Click to expand...


 Is that what to use when you want to detox.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 25, 2020)

It’s not tonight ..? That’s a technical infringement as it’s the afternoon now!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 25, 2020)

Had 4 Shipyard pale ales whilst in the sun painting the fence.
Now a Malbec poured whilst waiting for dinner.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			It’s not tonight ..? That’s a technical infringement as it’s the afternoon now!
		
Click to expand...


I'm claiming the Alan Jackson defence;"It's 5 o'clock somewhere"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

Water


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2020)

Not had an alcoholic drink since before Xmas. I am even more miserable and boring now.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Camden Blooming Hells Lager. Nice.
		
Click to expand...

You do know that Camden Hells has connections to Arsenal FC?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You do know that Camden Hells has connections to Arsenal FC?
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember you told me last time I posted i was drinking CH. It doesn’t bother me.


----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I seem to remember you told me last time I posted i was drinking CH. It doesn’t bother me.
		
Click to expand...


got a soft spot really havent you


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2020)

Warsteiner tonight 👌


----------



## JamesR (Apr 25, 2020)

I fancy a drop of Berry Bros own label Islay Single Malt 🥃, but will probably just have a drop of Adam’s Ale, due to the antibiotics 💊


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			got a soft spot really havent you 

Click to expand...

of course, Camden Hell’s a lovely drop of ale 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2020)

Val said:



			Warsteiner tonight 👌
		
Click to expand...

proper gear that  Val. Enjoy mate🍻


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2020)

Tea


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Tea
		
Click to expand...

Tea as well,can’t beat a nice cuppa eh Bri


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 25, 2020)

23rd anniversary today so treated ourselves to a Barolo (and some steaks!)


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2020)

A few bottles of Peroni.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I seem to remember you told me last time I posted i was drinking CH. It doesn’t bother me.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to know someone is contributing to Ozils wages. Some one needs to, as he is one of only three still on 100%.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			23rd anniversary today so treated ourselves to a Barolo (and some steaks!)
		
Click to expand...

Love a bit (alot) of Barolo.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Nice to know someone is contributing to Ozils wages. *Some one needs to, as he is one of only three still on 100%*.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt the cost of my 12 cans are going anywhere near his wages.

I think its disgusting players are being asked to take pay cuts. If you get chance try and get fridays football show on sky where Neville, Carra and Roy Keane were on talking  about it. Keane nails it.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 26, 2020)

An awful lot


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2020)

A 2nd brandy.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 26, 2020)

Yardbird pale ale ... think I like it more than hobgoblin gold and fursty ferret.. could be on par with Green kings ipa pale Indian ale .. 
I am enjoying my journey through beer 🙂 ..

I am also a profiterole and creme brûlée specialist having tasted all the efforts on every continent.. conclusion was they were all very pleasing.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2020)

M&S belgian brown, quite nice


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2020)

Yellow Tail shiraz


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m on my 3rd whiskey and the hair trigger on my ban hammer is oscillating 

😡


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m on my 3rd whiskey and the hair trigger on my ban hammer is oscillating

😡
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism..?
Asking for a friend......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2020)

No it means that if anybody else steps out of line tonight they are in trouble 👍


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2020)

If your judgement is impaired you should let another mod take over!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2020)

Judgement is spot on

No worries there


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 26, 2020)

One out of the Naked delivery , Arabella Merlot , very palatable 🍷


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Yellow Tail shiraz
		
Click to expand...

I’ve emptied the bottle and thought I had a reserve bottle, just checked and it’s gone 😡😡 onto the estrella now.


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ve emptied the bottle and thought I had a reserve bottle, just checked and it’s gone 😡😡 onto the estrella now.
		
Click to expand...

schoolboy error


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			One out of the Naked delivery , Arabella Merlot , very palatable 🍷
		
Click to expand...

Imurg just googled that expecting a looker 😂😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			schoolboy error 

Click to expand...

No I’m fuming, my tart has just told me she gave the bottle to her Mam&Dad for their anniversary, then proceded with “it’s not the end of the world” 😡😡


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 26, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m on my 3rd whiskey and the hair trigger on my ban hammer is oscillating

😡
		
Click to expand...

Phil you really should Fragger yourself , for misspelling whisky .


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 27, 2020)

A chilled glass of Prosecco 🥂


----------



## BrianM (Apr 27, 2020)

Vodka and Coke.
Painting a fence will do that to you 😂😂


----------



## Mudball (Apr 29, 2020)

Lysol


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

While in Oz last year I was in a really nice micro brewery bar with an old band mate drinking something called Gose beer, it's sort of sour but very very nice.
I've been hunting it down or ages and finally came across a can in Morrisons earlier, not sure if it's the same but I'll give it a shot later 🍻


----------



## Mudball (Apr 29, 2020)

i have been looking for Goose Island... it keeps appearing and disappering before i can bag it


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			While in Oz last year I was in a really nice micro brewery bar with an old band mate drinking something called Gose beer, it's sort of sour but very very nice.
I've been hunting it down or ages and finally came across a can in Morrisons earlier, not sure if it's the same but I'll give it a shot later 🍻

View attachment 30315

Click to expand...

Gose is an old term that most breweries take a lot of artistic licence on but they are a really good beer. North Brewing in Leeds do a fantastic triple fruited gose range with the ingredients changing depending on what is seasonal etc. If you can find any of those (you’ll need to look online and they sell out pretty quick) you’ll be onto a winner.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			While in Oz last year I was in a really nice micro brewery bar with an old band mate drinking something called Gose beer, it's sort of sour but very very nice.
I've been hunting it down or ages and finally came across a can in Morrisons earlier, not sure if it's the same but I'll give it a shot later 🍻

View attachment 30315

Click to expand...

https://beerizer.com/shop?c_s=North triple fruited

Won’t be cheap but they’re worth it.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

How much a can! Gulp


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2020)

Amstel 🍻


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 29, 2020)

Just though I'd settle down after completing my work for the day with a bottle of homebrewed Kolsch….or Yppswysch, as I've named it (as it was brewed in Ipswich)


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			How much a can! Gulp 

Click to expand...

Welcome to my world. Beer isn’t a cheap hobby.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 29, 2020)

Managed to get out today and picked out some Lidl wines (beggars can't be choosers). Things got a little desperate yesterday until I looked in the back of the cupboard and found something that had been lurking there for at least 20 years - a 2/3 full bottle of Pimms No 1 - needs must.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 29, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Managed to get out today and picked out some Lidl wines (beggars can't be choosers). Things got a little desperate yesterday until I looked in the back of the cupboard and found something that had been lurking there for at least 20 years - a 2/3 full bottle of Pimms No 1 - needs must.
		
Click to expand...

I found a nearly full bottle of Malibu coconut rum....   perfect for the summer.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

A very smooth glass of Portuguese red, quickly discovering they produce some very underrated wines.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			A very smooth glass of Portuguese red, quickly discovering they produce some very underrated wines.
		
Click to expand...

Good quality at very reasonable  prices🍷👍


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Welcome to my world. Beer isn’t a cheap hobby.
		
Click to expand...

🤣

This one is proper delish, takes me back.
The pints of gose down under were roughly £10 a pint but everything is pricey out there. You get used to it after the initial wtf 🤣


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 29, 2020)

Good job the local wine merchant does delivery...

Just opened a case of South African Cape Leonard merlot - slipping down rather nicely.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			A very smooth glass of Portuguese red, quickly discovering they produce some very underrated wines.
		
Click to expand...

What’s it called Gordon 😀
Malbec dark horse for me tonight 👍🏻


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

BrianM said:



			What’s it called Gordon 😀
Malbec dark horse for me tonight 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

It's Gala do Rabo from the Lisboa region. Check out anything made from the touriga nacional grape, superb 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Good quality at very reasonable  prices🍷👍
		
Click to expand...

Yep, wish I'd been a bit more adventurous years ago and tried different regions 😡


----------



## BrianM (Apr 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sainsburys Glenridge Point NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc.

Maybe not top of the range, but as a midweek (is it midweek? 🙂) tipple for 6 quid a bottle I like it.
		
Click to expand...

The New Zealand whites are tremendous in my opinion 👍🏻


----------



## JamesR (Apr 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Yep, wish I'd been a bit more adventurous years ago and tried different regions 😡
		
Click to expand...

It’s too easy to stick to the big names.

A great red for accompanying a steak is Priorat from Spain. 
Doesn’t normally cost too much but is worth a try.
Any Sainsbury’s taste the difference wines tends to be decent, especially when they have an offer on.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣

This one is proper delish, takes me back.
The pints of gose down under were roughly £10 a pint but everything is pricey out there. You get used to it after the initial wtf 🤣
		
Click to expand...

My lass just doesn’t ask what my online orders cost anymore. She knows it’s a lot but if she doesn’t know she can’t get sad about it. 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sainsburys Glenridge Point NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc.

Maybe not top of the range, but as a midweek (is it midweek? 🙂) tipple for 6 quid a bottle I like it.
		
Click to expand...

Yum, some of these cheaper bottles of NZ sauv b  from the supermarkets can be a really nice drop, I did get oyster bay earlier though because it was on offer. Seemed rude not to 🤭


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2020)

Had a couple of glasses of Estrella earlier. Now its a large glass of Soberano brandy with cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			My lass just doesn’t ask what my online orders cost anymore. She knows it’s a lot but if she doesn’t know she can’t get sad about it. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Bit like golf then 😅🍻


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Now its a large glass of Soberano brandy with cheese and onion crisps.
		
Click to expand...

You can take the boy out of Middlesbrough........


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You can take the boy out of Middlesbrough........ 

Click to expand...

Living the dream Gordon, living the dream...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2020)

2nd bottle of Mcguigan Cabernet Sauvignon followed by a Estrella chaser 😀


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

Christ, this thread is reading like a Saturday night 🍻🍻🍻😅


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Christ, this thread is reading like a Saturday night 🍻🍻🍻😅
		
Click to expand...

Every night is a Saturday during lockdown 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2020)

Some Peroni, some NZ Sauvignon, some Chilean red plonk, some Ethiopean coffee, and now some orange squash before bed.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 30, 2020)

i fancy a bottle of XO, but baulk at the price - especially in these circumstances.    Anyone lile their cognacs? and best place to get them?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2020)

Mudball said:



			i fancy a bottle of XO, but baulk at the price - especially in these circumstances.    Anyone lile their cognacs? and best place to get them?
		
Click to expand...

Berry Bros & Rudd, wine merchants.
Their own brand cognacs are very good

https://www.bbr.com/offer/cognac-and-armagnac


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

drive4show said:



			A very smooth glass of Portuguese red, quickly discovering they produce some very underrated wines.
		
Click to expand...


all i hear from the old man when they come back from their place in portugal is how expensive the golf was and how cheap the red wine was!!!


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

glass of verdiccio here, first drink since saturday :0  think im doing lockdown back to front lol


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 30, 2020)

Local Micro pub is doing delivery's and  takeaways so I’m trying some Cwtch Red Ale from the Tiny Rebel brewery tonight...Very tasty.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 30, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Berry Bros & Rudd, wine merchants.
Their own brand cognacs are very good

https://www.bbr.com/offer/cognac-and-armagnac

Click to expand...

Thanks.. some interesting ones.. never tried any.. also learnt a new thing ‘ Armagnac’


----------



## Kellfire (May 2, 2020)

Gone for something special from my collection today.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 2, 2020)

As its National Homebrew Day today and weve just had an online homebrew club meeting I've gone through some self produced Kolsch, Dortmunder, Biere de Garde and am now enjoying a Baltic Porter.

I will be sleeping later.


----------



## splashtryagain (May 2, 2020)

A lovely plantation xo (double aged) rum accompanied by brownies😁


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2020)

Water, I had way too much last night.


----------



## Mudball (May 4, 2020)

too much alco happening during lockdown... every hour is cocktail hour...   So decided to have a few dry weeks.... 1 week done, and lets see how far this goes


----------



## JamesR (May 4, 2020)

Mudball said:



			too much alco happening during lockdown... every hour is cocktail hour...   So decided to have a few dry weeks.... 1 week done, and lets see how far this goes
		
Click to expand...

I’be has two weeks off the booze, with one more week of antibiotics to go.
This is the longest I’ve gone without alcohol since I was about 12.


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Thanks.. some interesting ones.. never tried any.. *also learnt a new thing ‘ Armagnac’*

Click to expand...

I prefer this to Cognac. Cognac's greater popularity is simply because of the (historic) significantly easier access for traders/shippers.


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2020)

we had italian food last night so drank the last few bottles of Novello.

can't get anymore, sold out by the wine merchant till November


----------



## 2blue (May 4, 2020)

Since lock-down I started my 4th, though it could just as easily be my 5th bottle of Malt last night if only I could remember for sure.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 4, 2020)

Westvleteren Blond and Westvleteren 12 tonight.....might even go for the hat trick and drink my last bottle of 8 as well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2020)

Dark & stormys.  Although only 50% genuine, can't get the Gosling's ginger beer.


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

Ayinger Helles


----------



## BrianM (May 5, 2020)

Cobra, went down to the shop for a beer, essential in this weather 😂😂


----------



## patricks148 (May 5, 2020)

on my 2nd bottle of Alberino... hic.


----------



## Sats (May 5, 2020)

Franziskaner weissbier - £1.70 from tesco's and lovely - just don't ask me to pronounce it after a few!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Been behaving the last few weeks but a nice bottle of Montagny tonight


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2020)

A Rebujito 🍹. As recommended by Olly Smith from Saturday Kitchen. Approx 40% sherry, 60% lemonade, ice, slice of lemon and or lime. Classic aperitif, very easy to drink.

Thanks Olly 👍

(Official recipe is slightly different but I went with his version)


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

North Brewing co SPTK, not a bad drink to be fair.


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			North Brewing co SPTK, not a bad drink to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

Sputnik...


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2020)

Got myself a minikeg of North Brewery’s Mango Triple Fruit Gose direct from the brewery this morning. Very happy.


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2020)

You b@$**** 😅


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sputnik...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2020)

Just going to have a beer then Las Dalias Malbec with dinner 😀


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You b@$**** 😅
		
Click to expand...

I did think of you after mentioning this earlier in the thread! They put it up for sale yesterday - £37.50 for a 5L mini keg. That’ll do me for the weekend!


----------



## harpo_72 (May 8, 2020)

Pint of moonshine beer ... out of date , apparently!


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 8, 2020)

La Goudale in a frosted glass to start. Bottle of red to wash it down with a steak on the BBQ. Happy VE Day folks.


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2020)

Beef steak club Malbec now, it’s ok.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2020)

Picpoul de Pinet, lovely and chilled, perfect for a sunny day


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

Blackberry gin, schweppes tonic and a quarter lime. The whole bottle might be a gonner soon.


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

Old Speckled Hen 🐓

(can’t find a hen so a cock will have do 😏 )


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2020)

Adnams Mozaic Pale Ale...very tasty👍


----------



## Val (May 8, 2020)

19 Crimes red, superb


----------



## Dando (May 8, 2020)

Val said:



			19 Crimes red, superb
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t a fan when I tried it


----------



## Val (May 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			Old Speckled Hen 🐓

(can’t find a hen so a cock will have do 😏 )
		
Click to expand...

You prefer cocks to hens tho eh 🤔 🤣


----------



## Lump (May 8, 2020)

I’m no drinker, but I am very partial to any sort of iced tea atm.


----------



## Val (May 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			I wasn’t a fan when I tried it
		
Click to expand...

Let it breathe and give it another try, it's decent IMO


----------



## Hobbit (May 8, 2020)

I had a few bottles of Grolsch with the chicken Tikka Masala I cooked. Now, Soberano Spanish brandy - about to go for a second.


----------



## Dando (May 8, 2020)

Just finished the 2nd bottle of good company Sauvignon Blanc rose from Lidl 
Just got the 10 bottles left in the fridge now


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			Just finished the 2nd bottle of good company Sauvignon Blanc rose from lide
Just got the 10 bottles left in the fridge now
		
Click to expand...

Rose 😳 what a tart 😜

Youll be on the Babycham next, with a cherry on a cocktail stick 🤔


----------



## richart (May 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Judging by the pics, I want whatever Fish is on 😅
		
Click to expand...

After seeing those photos I may well fall off the wagon.


----------



## BrianM (May 9, 2020)

Just cracked open a Tiger beer, Indian for dinner tonight 😀


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Just cracked open a Tiger beer, Indian for dinner tonight 😀
		
Click to expand...

starting late today Brian


----------



## BrianM (May 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			starting late today Brian

Click to expand...

You’re not wrong Patrick, hope you’re well in these funny times 👍🏻


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2020)

It's a Strongbow type of early evening


----------



## JamesR (May 9, 2020)

First drink for a few weeks; Pulenta Malbec


----------



## Hobbit (May 9, 2020)

Diet 7up. Saturdays are BBQ afternoons with the community sing-a-long. Grolsch has been consumed.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

San miguel whilst I cook the Paella, fresh bread already done, nice bottle of white Rioja to go with it when done


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 9, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			It's a Strongbow type of early evening
		
Click to expand...

Same! It caught my eye and I had to try. Quite enjoy it I have to say.


----------



## Hobbit (May 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			San miguel whilst I cook the Paella, fresh bread already done, nice bottle of white Rioja to go with it when done
		
Click to expand...

Muy bien


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2020)

Making a curry so had a quick can of Bud before turning to the Brancott SB 👍


----------



## BrianM (May 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Making a curry so had a quick can of Bud before turning to the Brancott SB 👍
		
Click to expand...

Brancott do lovely wines 😀
Tempranillo for me now, can’t drink a lot of beer....


----------



## rudebhoy (May 9, 2020)

Few Punk IPAs sitting in the garden, couple of Tanqueray & Fever Trees before dinner, on the Malbec now. Going to catch up on Killing Eve I don't fall asleep.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Muy bien
		
Click to expand...


well the paella was to die for, prob not up to the standards you get locally though!


----------



## PaulS (May 9, 2020)

Thatchers Haze


----------



## JamesR (May 9, 2020)

JamesR said:



			First drink for a few weeks; Pulenta Malbec
		
Click to expand...

Oh that was good. Smooth, powerful, full bodied and perfect with a nice thick juicy steak mmm 😋

Now for a drop of Speyside single malt


----------



## BrianM (May 11, 2020)

Just a Kronenbourg, had far too much malt whisky last night......


----------



## splashtryagain (May 11, 2020)

Eldorado 12 yr old rum


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2020)

Meursault...mmm buttery and rich


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2020)

on my 2nd bottle of Sancerre premier cru.... not sure what to start on next... maybe a G&T


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			on my 2nd bottle of Sancerre premier cru.... not sure what to start on next... maybe a G&T
		
Click to expand...

the obvious answer seems to be a 3rd bottle of the sancerre


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			the obvious answer seems to be a 3rd bottle of the sancerre 

Click to expand...

i wish... last two.... no good stuff left


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2020)

I feel a Laphroaig Quarter Cask coming on.


----------



## BrianM (May 13, 2020)

Having a malt myself BIM, Get it cracked open 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Having a malt myself BIM, Get it cracked open 😀
		
Click to expand...

What are you having Brian?


----------



## BrianM (May 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What are you having Brian?
		
Click to expand...

Glenfarclas 15 year old, nothing like the Laphroaigs, I actually struggle with them if it’s more than one 😀


----------



## BrianM (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			on my 2nd bottle of Sancerre premier cru.... not sure what to start on next... maybe a G&T
		
Click to expand...

This lockdown is no use for the Liver 🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Glenfarclas 15 year old, nothing like the Laphroaigs, I actually struggle with them if it’s more than one 😀
		
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite, peatier & smokier the better.

There was a bottle of Ardbeg Corryvreckan in the way of the Laphroaig and it seemed too much like hard work to shuffle them around.


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			This lockdown is no use for the Liver 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

or your wine stocks


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2020)

Red label Peroni, very nice. 

Just had to taste my tarts Barossa Valley Shiraz too 😉


----------



## BrianM (May 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Red label Peroni, very nice.

Just had to taste my tarts Barossa Valley Shiraz too 😉
		
Click to expand...

What is this red label Peroni?
Not a big beer / lager drinker, but enjoy a Peroni.


----------



## Hobbit (May 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm the opposite, peatier & smokier the better.

There was a bottle of Ardbeg Corryvreckan in the way of the Laphroaig and it seemed too much like hard work to shuffle them around. 

Click to expand...

I finished the last of the Coal ila 15yr old at the weekend, and getting obscure malts isn't easy out here. The Old Pulteney 12 was finished a few weeks back too. Only Spanish brandy left...

But tonight was a coffee night.


----------



## rulefan (May 13, 2020)

A well matured bottle of Blue Nun


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			What is this red label Peroni?
Not a big beer / lager drinker, but enjoy a Peroni.
		
Click to expand...

Ive never had it before, one of the NW lot took a trip to waitrose and tipped us off.  

Went to costco today and got a case.Its lovely, tastes different to the normal stuff.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2020)

Earlier today Stella red label


----------



## 2blue (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			or your wine stocks

Click to expand...

Or Malt Whisky reserves


----------



## BrianM (May 14, 2020)

Casillero del Diablo, Cabernet Sauvignon, not a bad drop...


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2020)

Pecorino.. white...been to the wine merchant today, bugger all in stock though. might have to go on the redstripe later


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Pecorino.. white...been to the wine merchant today, bugger all in stock though. might have to go on the redstripe later
		
Click to expand...

Pecorino can be lovely, some of them are a bit nothingy though (a bit like a bad pinot grigio)


----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2020)

Squat Lobsters, washed downd with a few bottles 2014 Flower and the Bee, its spanish anyway, managed to get a couple of cases today...fantastic drop


----------



## BrianM (May 15, 2020)

Dark Horse Malbec for me tonight, followed by a Strathisla 🥃


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2020)

A nice Gavi


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 15, 2020)

Whitby Brewery Experimental brew called Black Death...


----------



## JamesR (May 15, 2020)

Bottle of St Julien followed by a drop
Of Islay 🍷🥃


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 15, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Tea, after another 15 odd hour day
		
Click to expand...

Decaf Yorkshire Tea up next for me!


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2020)

Malbec again after a busy day in the garden 😀


----------



## BrianM (May 17, 2020)

Too much Bunnahabhain last night 😬


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 17, 2020)

May well have posted this before but mix 20ml of Pedro Ximenez sherry, 15ml of Havana Club 7 year old rum and half a bottle of Young's Double Chocolate Stout (Morrisons do these on offer all the time, 4 for 6 quid). Cut up some good quality dark chocolate into small bites, take a sip and also get a bit of chocolate.  It's a revelation I tells you


----------



## BrianM (May 17, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			May well have posted this before but mix 20ml of Pedro Ximenez sherry, 15ml of Havana Club 7 year old rum and half a bottle of Young's Double Chocolate Stout (Morrisons do these on offer all the time, 4 for 6 quid). Cut up some good quality dark chocolate into small bites, take a sip and also get a bit of chocolate.  It's a revelation I tells you
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good that 😀

Trivento Malbec for me.
No more midweek drinking for me after tonight, have went a bit mental last 3 weeks.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Sounds good that 😀

Trivento Malbec for me.
No more midweek drinking for me after tonight, have went a bit mental last 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Booo, get it down you.

saying that taking it easy myself, just on Belgian beer as my case of Chimay Blue turned up today


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2020)

Just come across a very acceptable South African Grenache Blanche - Morrisons "The Best" on offer at £6. I would like to get some more, so please refrain from raiding the Morrisons stores in North Notts.

The added bonus is 14% ABV.


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Just come across a very acceptable South African Grenache Blanche - Morrisons "The Best" on offer at £6. I would like to get some more, so please refrain from raiding the Morrisons stores in North Notts.

The added bonus is 14% ABV.
		
Click to expand...

Blanche? Where did that come from? - predictive text. Must harp back to an old American sitcom whose name escapes me.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (May 17, 2020)

A couple of cans of Magners over ice!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2020)

Old Golden Hen with a lamb rump roast.


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2020)

A large glass of port, just hope i can stay awake  for a work related video meeting In 10 minutes time 😂😂


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2020)

couple of bottles of Alvarinho, which we got in place of our usual Albarino from the wine merchant, chiller to perfection


----------



## BrianM (May 23, 2020)

Rioja, second bottle 🙈🙈


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			couple of bottles of Alvarinho, which we got in place of our usual Albarino from the wine merchant, chiller to perfection
		
Click to expand...

Is the Alvarinho Portuguese rather than Spanish?

Love wine from Portugal, sadly not easily available here.

Portas 6 is a super red, think some wine shops stock it.


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			Is the Alvarinho Portuguese rather than Spanish?

Love wine from Portugal, sadly not easily available here.

Portas 6 is a super red, think some wine shops stock it.
		
Click to expand...


the one I had last week was, comes from the atlantic coast in the north, minho region i think its called. cracking glass for the price albeit i paid a lot more for it than the old man did when he was in portugal earlier in the year


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 23, 2020)

Been experimenting with cocktails during the hot weather. Decided to make a WooWoo (vodka, peach schnapps and cranberry juice). Then decided to up the ante and make a WooWoo Sunrise.....




Have now discovered that a WooWoo made with the addition of orange juice and then mixed 50/50 with lemonade and served over ice is the perfect refreshing drink for a hot day in the garden.


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2020)

KenL said:



			Is the Alvarinho Portuguese rather than Spanish?

Love wine from Portugal, sadly not easily available here.

Portas 6 is a super red, think some wine shops stock it.
		
Click to expand...

yes, but that all i cold tell you about it.

had a couple of "The Flower and the Bee" which is Spanish, the best Spanish wine i've ever had and always get a couple of cases when they have it. 

shoul really find out more about it don't evem know what grape it is, one of my PP sons worked in the wine merchants and rec it. They have one in Edinburgh, Woodwinters.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			yes, but that all i cold tell you about it.

had a couple of "The Flower and the Bee" which is Spanish, the best Spanish wine i've ever had and always get a couple of cases when they have it.

shoul really find out more about it don't evem know what grape it is, one of my PP sons worked in the wine merchants and rec it. They have one in Edinburgh, Woodwinters.
		
Click to expand...

White wine Young.Variety: Treixadura D.O. Ribeiro (Galicia) Winery: Coto de Gomariz Volume: 75 cl. Alcohol: 13.0%


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			White wine Young.Variety: Treixadura D.O. Ribeiro (Galicia) Winery: Coto de Gomariz Volume: 75 cl. Alcohol: 13.0%
		
Click to expand...

thanks, try some its very very drinkable


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thanks, try some its very very drinkable
		
Click to expand...

Am more of a red wine drinker, but I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Am more of a red wine drinker, but I will keep an eye out for it.
		
Click to expand...

the same vinyard also do a red, i got it by mistake once, though with my acid reflux i try and avoid reds, unless its with food


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2020)

Villa Maria Sauvignon Blanc, not bad 👍🏻


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Villa Maria Sauvignon Blanc, not bad 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

funny how opinions differ, must be one of the most over rated glasses for me (maybe because we had too much of it when I worked at Whitbread!)

A nice Montagny 1er Cru here, spoiling myself tonight


----------



## BrianM (May 25, 2020)

A cold beer, just shifted 2 tons of stone chips!!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Blanche? Where did that come from? - predictive text. Must harp back to an old American sitcom whose name escapes me.
		
Click to expand...

The Golden Girls, but Rose would suit your style, or maybe the old granny Estelle Getty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

San Miguel


----------



## User62651 (May 25, 2020)

My teetotalling has ended for a couple of days anyway.
Got a 12 pack of Estrella Damm from Tesco. Drink it on hols usually and first time I've had it here in UK, very nice, I think it's imported (rather than brewed here under licence) - good flavour imo.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2020)

As lockdown continues, bars and breweries are releasing beers into the wild that wouldn’t normally be available online. My bank balance is crying. I had four deliveries today with beer and have another six incoming over the next week. And that’s on top of the 100+ collection I already have.


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			As lockdown continues, bars and breweries are releasing beers into the wild that wouldn’t normally be available online. My bank balance is crying. I had four deliveries today with beer and have another six incoming over the next week. And that’s on top of the 100+ collection I already have.
		
Click to expand...


sounds like you need to get drinking them 

opposite for me, wine supplies are dwindling a bit here, lack of anything different or any decent deals


----------



## JamesR (May 27, 2020)

NZ Pinot Noir, Berry Bros and Rudd own label...nice easy drinking Pinot is such a delight on a warm summer’s evening !!
🍷cheers


----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			sounds like you need to get drinking them 

opposite for me, wine supplies are dwindling a bit here, lack of anything different or any decent deals 

Click to expand...

Most of my saved bottles are 750ml and as the only one drinking in my house I rarely fancy one to myself - they’re made to share!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Finishing off the San Miguel bottles. Will need to venture out at the weekend for supplies. Fancy a change so may go for Morreti


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2020)

I am now just over 12 months alcohol-free. So last night I celebrated with a ginger green tea. And who says I have lost touch with who I used to be??


----------



## patricks148 (May 28, 2020)

Redstipe


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2020)

Paella night again here, so a nice cold Spanish Rioja, seems rude not to


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Redstipe
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you mean RedstRipe, that's a nice brew and not easy to find.

Reminds me of my clubbing days where that or Schlitz were the beers to be seen with.


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2020)

KenL said:



			Assuming you mean RedstRipe, that's a nice brew and not easy to find.

Reminds me of my clubbing days where that or Schlitz were the beers to be seen with.
		
Click to expand...

 its the Chinese rip off, very lice.


----------



## KenL (May 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			its the Chinese rip off, very lice.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - back to the 70s


----------



## BrianM (Jun 4, 2020)

Glenfarclas 15 year old, absolutely tremendous dram 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2020)

a nice cold Sancerre.... or two!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a nice cold Sancerre.... or two!
		
Click to expand...

My favourite White 😀


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2020)

A very pleasant Californian zinfandel.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't drink beer in the winter, but beer season is back.
I've been craving it a little bit, although I have to go easy to watch my weight.

I've got to buy some Guinness (dark) and some Stella Artois (amber).  
I'm not a beer expert by any means, but those are two that I like.

Budweiser, an American favorite, is good mostly for washing one's hands.
I wouldn't suggest drinking it--especially the canned variety which is even worse than the bottled.
It tastes a lot like the water that didn't fully drain from your dishwasher smells.
The draught version is semi-drinkable but not great by any means.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

A couple of Stella's to celebrate


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A couple of Stella's to celebrate
		
Click to expand...

You've been cut to single figures?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You've been cut to single figures?
		
Click to expand...

Better than that - no covid patients on the unit


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I am now just over 12 months alcohol-free. So last night I celebrated with a ginger green tea. And who says I have lost touch with who I used to be??
		
Click to expand...

Six months for me. Not easy.


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			A very pleasant Californian zinfandel.
		
Click to expand...

Cured your chipping yips.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Better than that - no covid patients on the unit
		
Click to expand...

Cool! You can get out on the course more now 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2020)

richart said:



			Cured your chipping yips.

Click to expand...

I like your way of thinking but not required. I bought new wedges instead, that should do the trick 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Cool! You can get out on the course more now 👍
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it'll let me finish on time more often but we still have "normal" ICU cases and an awful lot of number crunching ahead in the lull looking at a whole host of stats to try and find some patterns etc


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I like your way of thinking but not required. I bought new wedges instead, that should do the trick 😁
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2020)

Pornstar Martini, we ordered a Mexican takeaway and the wife ordered cocktails as well 😂


----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 6, 2020)

Getting Settled


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2j9oXz9


----------



## BrianM (Jun 7, 2020)

Had a lovely 2015 Rioja tonight, back on the Glenfarclas 15 year old now 😀🥃


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2020)

A lot the way todays been lol


----------



## BrianM (Jun 8, 2020)

Birra Moretti after a busy day in the garden and cleaning the car 😀


----------



## BrianM (Jun 10, 2020)

Vina - Sol, nice drop 😀


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 12, 2020)

Got a crate in from Whitby brewery, Saltwick Nab tonight along with an Abbey Blonde.

Top stuff!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2020)

1st beer for nearly 2 weeks, a Beaver town Gamma Ray American Pale Ale. Decent swag to be honest


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 12, 2020)

Dead Man's Fingers coffee rum. Its interesting. 
Their pineapple offering is very good.


----------



## KenL (Jun 12, 2020)

Found some Paulaner pilsner and weiss bier in M&S.
A nice memory of a few times in Munich. Would be great to find some dunkel weiss here.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2020)

Selection of IPAs and a DIPA from Polly's Brew Co


----------



## BrianM (Jun 14, 2020)

Just poured a Teelings Irish whiskey I got as a gift, what a beautiful dram 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2020)

a few bottles of Westmalle.


----------



## KenL (Jun 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a few bottles of Westmalle.
		
Click to expand...

Westmalle trappist or tripple? Quality.  Where did you get that?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2020)

KenL said:



			Westmalle trappist or tripple? Quality.  Where did you get that?
		
Click to expand...

Trappist, from Tesco the Only decent Belgian they sell now, stopped doing The Blue Blue.

we did have good beer shop that had a great selection but the Highland council killed their business, stuck Double yellow lines outside


----------



## Sats (Jun 14, 2020)

Adnams Broadside.


----------



## KenL (Jun 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Trappist, from Tesco the Only decent Belgian they sell now, stopped doing The Blue Blue.

we did have good beer shop that had a great selection but the Highland council killed their business, stuck Double yellow lines outside
		
Click to expand...

Do they not have Duvel or Duvel triple hop (9.5%)?  My Tesco doesn't have Westmalle.

I've been to Brussels 3 times.  Love this bar, huge range of beers.
https://poechenellekelder.be/en


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2020)

KenL said:



			Do they not have Duvel or Duvel triple hop (9.5%)?  My Tesco doesn't have Westmalle.

I've been to Brussels 3 times.  Love this bar, huge range of beers.
https://poechenellekelder.be/en

Click to expand...

i pref the Dark Trappist myself , used to go track meets in Belgium in the late 80's and 90's.

London at one point had quite a few Belgian bars, not sure if they still do.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 2, 2020)

Just opened a nice bottle of Portuguese red, very smooth blend of two grapes I'm not familiar with but will be buying more of it.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 2, 2020)

Went up to Coniston today and had my first pint of real ale for 3.5 months. Lancaster Blonde 4%, Takeaway hatch and also serving food. Plastic glasses but still enjoyable. Tad expensive for up our way @£4 per pint but well worth it. Cannot imagine how manic it will be on Saturday


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2020)

Water and more water. After bowling in 36*, 47* in the sun, for almost 2 hours I feel awful. If its like this on Saturday I'll be sat on the terrace with a large G&T watching others battle it out.


----------



## KenL (Jul 2, 2020)

Just enjoyed a Pistonheads Full Amber after nice walk in the local countryside with Mrs KenL.

Give it a go if you haven't tried this brand from Sweden.  http://www.pistonheadlager.com/


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 2, 2020)

Water tonight, maybe see what changes at the weekend.


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2020)

Efes draft


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m thinking of ordering this

FOUR FOX SAKE 72CL https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07JK7HV72/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_skI.Eb60KDF5A


----------



## User62651 (Jul 8, 2020)

Caol Ila single malt.
Never tried it before, has come as a birthday gift. Very aromatic, clearish of colour and very Islay. Similar to Ardbeg imo. Very palatable indeed.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 11, 2020)

Argentinian Malbec just poured 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

2017 flower and the Bee......  sooo nice


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2020)

Pineapple spiced rum with Ginger Ale.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 11, 2020)

Not sure what it will be but it will be a salute to big JACK CHARLTON


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2020)

Adder lager in the local micropub 🍻


----------



## splashtryagain (Jul 12, 2020)

I like Adder - if it's the Allendale brewery one, one of my mates brewed it!


----------



## splashtryagain (Jul 12, 2020)

Actually, to be honest they are making some amazing and innovative drinks at the moment and for are going from strength to strength, I recommend them to all. They'll have something to tempt you.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			I like Adder - if it's the Allendale brewery one, one of my mates brewed it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think it is mate, it's a lovely pint.
Now if only they did a Gose style beer and my pub stocked it I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 12, 2020)

Diet Sprite.... much wine was consumed at the beach today.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 12, 2020)

Malbec, to drown my sorrows after golf today 😫


----------



## 2blue (Jul 12, 2020)

Glayva.....  was in Asda for £13 for 500ml. Magic!! Its effects certainly are.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 18, 2020)

Malbec again tonight, grabbed a bottle at Marks and Sparks garage store, lovely drop for a £10, full bodied loveliness 😀


----------



## paddyc (Jul 18, 2020)

Tesco Express down the road are doing 650ml bottles of Sol for £1.50!!! Im all over it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2020)

Viognier. In industrial quantities wstching the footy/golf. 

About to go and cook dinner, with more wine.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2020)

A really nice bottle of Red called 19 Crimes-The Uprising, really too easy to quaff! 

Bought a bottle today... Will buy another 6 tomorrow!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 18, 2020)

Got my Beer52 delivery a few days ago, looks good this month.


----------



## paddyc (Aug 1, 2020)

All the Gooner forumers are on the Champagne!!🍸🍸🍸


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2020)

paddyc said:



			All the Gooner forumers are on the Champagne!!🍸🍸🍸
		
Click to expand...

dont forget the bitter for Fishy


----------



## paddyc (Aug 1, 2020)

I wasnt going to mention  that🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2020)

paddyc said:



			I wasnt going to mention  that🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


haha, got to be done sometimes 

look forward to raising a glass in a few weeks time


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2020)

Slightly disappointing (vfm-wise) Kiwi Hawkes Bay Chardonnay (OK, but was hoping for different (weightier) style). Solace in 'bargain' (reduced) Chianti from (local) Waitrose!


----------



## paddyc (Aug 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			haha, got to be done sometimes 

look forward to raising a glass in a few weeks time
		
Click to expand...

defo mate will dm you.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2020)

Dead Man's Fingers coffee rum, diet coke and Guinness. Its a taste sensation 😁


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			haha, got to be done sometimes 

look forward to raising a glass in a few weeks time
		
Click to expand...

my uncle and cousins are Chavski fans, and always give it large when they win. Strangely quiet and offline last night....🤣🤣. As for me, I was drinking a few large bottles of Asahi, washed down with a few of bottles of Goudale, finished with a couple of snifters of home made Japanese umeshu.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 15, 2020)

Malbec tonight with the steak 😀


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2020)

bottle of Montagny in the fridge chlling


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2020)

Trying a new drink... anyone reviews?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2020)

a rather nice couple of bottles of Marsanne from Aldi


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Shipyard American Pale Ale (0.5%)...possibly the best Low/No alcohol beer I've tasted.


----------



## ADB (Nov 4, 2020)

Little Victories IPA - last pub pint for a while


----------



## Reemul (Nov 4, 2020)

View attachment 33327


----------



## Reemul (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2020)

A few brandies to celebrate my birthday, expect more silly posts later


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A few brandies to celebrate my birthday, expect more silly posts later 

Click to expand...


happy birthday sir

nice cold glass of Gavi before an early night here


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A few brandies to celebrate my birthday, expect more silly posts later 

Click to expand...

Slainte Mhath mo charaid!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Slainte Mhath mo charaid!
		
Click to expand...

Do dheagh Shlainte  Hugh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

Becks


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

New batch of Flower and the Bee, price as gone up again though


----------



## BrianM (Nov 9, 2020)

Trivento Malbec has been a firm favourite the last few weeks but going to try and have a dryish November 😂😂


----------



## KenL (Nov 9, 2020)

Just savoured a wee Hopo 6 2 from Broughton Brewery in Scottish Borders.
Not sure if available throughout the UK in supermarkets but I really like their products.  Check them out https://broughtonales.co.uk/


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2020)

Few beers to start, couple of bottles of Italian white chilling in the fridge then we'll see what takes our fancy


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 20, 2020)

I’ve got a TIPA from Pomona eyeing me up from the fridge that I may have this evening if I fancy a beer.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 20, 2020)

Been on something like a binge of (pre!!) Xmas wine purchases! Tesco Argentinian Malbec @ 25% off already low price for very decent glugging! Some from Waitrose " 25% off - including excellent Max's Shiraz (my 'special' Red); some (Black italians) from Laithwaites and my usual pre Xmas expedition to Majestic - there's likely to be another as 2020 Goldwater Sauv blanc is definitely my style!
Currently open is a Melini Chianti (muchly reduced in local Waitrose) that goes well with Ham and Mushroom Tagliatelle - though there may need to be a 2nd bottle opened before it's plated up!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

A cocktail of my wife's making, although I totally accept it might be a genuine one with a proper name. Gin, blackcurrant cassis (homemade including blackberries from her allotment), lemonade, frozen berry mix. Like pop, easily drinkable and bloomin lovely. 🍹


----------



## KenL (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A cocktail of my wife's making, although I totally accept it might be a genuine one with a proper name. Gin, blackcurrant cassis (homemade including blackberries from her allotment), lemonade, frozen berry mix. Like pop, easily drinkable and bloomin lovely. 🍹
		
Click to expand...

Put some in the post for us. Sounds brilliant. 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2020)

Boat loads of Stella, a glass of Malbec, and then whatever red we find in the garage to go with dinner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

Been a very tough week. Got 8 cans of Stella in the fridge, watching some stuff on Sky Arts (and catch up) and trying to de-stress


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

KenL said:



			Put some in the post for us. Sounds brilliant. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I tried but the envelope went to mush, sorry 😄. You are right, it is brilliant (this view may be biased due to the significant glass I've just finished 🍹😁). It's just ridiculously easy and a fun drink. Nothing harsh about it.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sangiovese appassimmento, very nice drop, but boy has it given me acid reflux, hence posting this at 3.45AM


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2020)

A very large Soberano Spanish brandy. All I seem to have done the last couple of days is dismantle furniture and pack boxes. HID wants to carry on this evening but I've said enough is enough. I'm doing a curry, with a glass in hand, and then opening a couple of bottles of Cobra.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2020)

Cans of Stella and bottles of Peroni. Got Sky Arts on (may switch to BBC 4 between 8 and 9 for old TOTP) and will flick in-between the music and the footie


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2020)

Alcohol free Kopperberg.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2020)

Paco & Lola Alberino, one of the nicest i think i've ever tasted


----------



## rulefan (Dec 11, 2020)

Last night we enjoyed a 2013 Mouchao  (Alentejo doc) Alicante Bouschet to celebrate my grandson's graduation from Oxford (a first as you ask). The normal graduation dinner was cancelled


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 13, 2020)

This beauty
I could spend all evening just embracing it’s aroma, Tis nectar 🥃


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 33938


This beauty
I could spend all evening just embracing it’s aroma, Tis nectar 🥃
		
Click to expand...

Won't it fall out of the bottle when you open it.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Won't it fall out of the bottle when you open it.....
		
Click to expand...

No because it is now the right way up 👍😎


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No because it is now the right way up 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, the power you Mods have over life....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 33938


This beauty
I could spend all evening just embracing it’s aroma, Tis nectar 🥃
		
Click to expand...

However did you find out about that stuff...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2020)

Started with a Hobgoblin Gold, & will be working on the bottle of Laphroaig PX later.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 13, 2020)

Glass of Malbec as just arrived in Aberdeen for another course 🙄


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2020)

Beer, lots of it I expect, the way Arsenal are playing lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			However did you find out about that stuff... 



Click to expand...

i had a heads up from a certain Professional Yeti Impersonator 😂😎🥃


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2020)

Beaujolais Nouveau, from M&S not seen it up here in years. as nice change


----------



## BrianM (Dec 17, 2020)

Dalwhinnie winters gold, nice drop.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 17, 2020)

Nothing, not had a drink for 2 months


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 17, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Dalwhinnie winters gold, nice drop.
		
Click to expand...

Do you chill it ? I left a bottle in Sweden was rather nice over ice and out the fridge, which is weird .

just topping up my selection at home,  like the Glenfiddich Solera Reserve, the laphroig select is okay - starting to appreciate it. Then the Grants is just an okay stand in. 
Wife has used my Cognac in her cake  but I might see if there is something else out there, as it’s a nice change. 
I don’t drink very much probably get a year out of my stuff, just like a little variety. 
Might try a Jim Beam cask or Rebel yell as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2020)

Still working on the Laphroaig PX.


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 17, 2020)

A glass of Eradour 10 with a little ice. Not generally a whisky drinker keeps  but I could get used to this.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 17, 2020)

Home brewed Helles Lager


----------



## BrianM (Dec 18, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Do you chill it ? I left a bottle in Sweden was rather nice over ice and out the fridge, which is weird .

just topping up my selection at home,  like the Glenfiddich Solera Reserve, the laphroig select is okay - starting to appreciate it. Then the Grants is just an okay stand in.
Wife has used my Cognac in her cake  but I might see if there is something else out there, as it’s a nice change.
I don’t drink very much probably get a year out of my stuff, just like a little variety.
Might try a Jim Beam cask or Rebel yell as well
		
Click to expand...

Literally just a splash of water for me.
The Laphroig is a bit much for me personally, the peaty ones are an acquired taste.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2020)

Football lads gave me a bottle of Makers Mark Special Edition bourbon for my 50th the other day, it's 54% 😱
I know it's not my birthday for a week or so but I may have to sample it tomorrow night 🤫👀


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 18, 2020)

Some out of date beer. It’s okay.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2020)

Alcohol free Kopparberg.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2020)

Stella


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 20, 2020)

Asahi and Beaujolais No.35, a really nice bottle of red wine.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks for asking. We have had 2 G and T’s on our balcony in Tenerife. Have to go for a meal in 20 minutes as we are in curfew from 10 until 6, ask Hobbit what it is like.
Now a Godello wine from Galicia which is similar to Albariño but better.
Must be home by 10. 
Difficult to imagine Spanish being home by 10 as they don‘t usually go out until 11p.m.

98 % of Spanish wear masks when out all day. However things have changed now as many British tourists think they are exempt, especially the 20 to 30 year age group!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 25, 2020)

Look what my carer got me for Xmas !
I’m alright Jack 🥃


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 25, 2020)

Lundin Links Scottish Berry gin.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 34151

Look what my carer got me for Xmas !
I’m alright Jack 🥃
		
Click to expand...

Lovely dram Phil 😀🥃🥃


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Just about to open this little beauty, expect some silly post later, as per usual , cheers and a merry Xmas to all xx


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 25, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Just about to open this little beauty, expect some silly post later, as per usual , cheers and a merry Xmas to all xx
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the drop I got my old man for his Christmas.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Just cracked the bottle of Dead Man's Fingers that my daughters boyfriend bought me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 25, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Just cracked the bottle of Dead Man's Fingers that my daughters boyfriend bought me.
		
Click to expand...

Love the coffee and pineapple variants. 
Coffee DMF, Guinness and Diet Coke


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 25, 2020)

Tullibardine (malt whisky).


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 25, 2020)

Peroni.

LOTS OF IT. With shots of sambucca on the hour every hour since midday with the siblings via zoom....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 25, 2020)

Cherry brandy


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 25, 2020)

Whatever the boss passes to me.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 25, 2020)

Just opened a bottle of Scapa single malt, never had before but heard good things.
My goodness this is top notch scotch - aroma and flavour abound.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Just opened a bottle of Scapa single malt, never had before but heard good things.
My goodness this is top notch scotch - aroma and flavour abound.
View attachment 34158
[/QUOTEi]I gave  a bottle of that to someone who did a job for me hope it’s ok.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Just cracked the bottle of Dead Man's Fingers that my daughters boyfriend bought me.
		
Click to expand...

Is he SIL material


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2020)

Tonight has confirmed my past experiences, whisky is the work of the devil.
Awful stuff 🤮


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 26, 2020)

Got given a bottle of Pine Creek, Canadian whiskey finished in rum casks. Nice drink over ice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Tonight has confirmed my past experiences, whisky is the work of the devil.
Awful stuff 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Philistine.   Fragger, deal with this heretic.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 26, 2020)

Industrial cooking lager. Had some Barefoot merlot at lunchtime, but can't watch the footy with wine, it's just wrong.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2020)

Botanist Islay gin. Lovely stuff


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 26, 2020)

the Chocolate Block has just been de-corked. Ready to go after a quick snack!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

Water, had a bit much yesterday and a bit much tomorrow 😁


----------



## KenL (Dec 26, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Botanist Islay gin. Lovely stuff
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, lovely gin. Botanist and Rock Rose are my favourites.


----------



## FELL75 (Dec 26, 2020)

Brewdog punk IPA. Quite taken by it 👍🍺


----------



## GB72 (Dec 27, 2020)

Just been sampling my new bottle of Laphroaig Lore. A very nice drop.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2020)

Had a few bottles of Catena Malbec 2018, Mendoza today. It's absolutely beautiful for less than £15 a bottle.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Had a few bottles of Catena Malbec 2018, Mendoza today. It's absolutely beautiful for less than £15 a bottle.
		
Click to expand...


you buy enough this time


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			you buy enough this time 

Click to expand...

Just about 😁


----------



## BrianM (Dec 27, 2020)

Tomintoul, lovely dram 😀


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2021)

Estrella and Peroni.

Now onto the Medella Real Gran Reserva red wine


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2021)

Champagne with the wife 😀


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 1, 2021)

Downing Santa’s Tackle later, last time this winter.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2021)

Diet coke.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2021)

Trivento Malbec 😀


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2021)

Old Pultney, 12 years old, cracking dram 😀


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Since I started with Covid on 27th ish  last month Ave not touched a drop. in all everything tastes rammel. Ave had 10 cans of craft beer turn up today and I won’t touch them til I get me taste back. Til then fizzy water is king. That aside am I the only one that lost 6lbs over Christmas .


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 11, 2021)

Balvenie Doublewood 12 y/o.

Probably not the only parent falling off the wagon tonight.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 11, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Trivento Malbec 😀
		
Click to expand...

one of my options after a £450 Costco visit for essential hopps and grape juice today!!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 11, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Balvenie Doublewood 12 y/o.

Probably not the only parent falling off the wagon tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Not going to lie, home schooling is hard 😫


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 11, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Not going to lie, home schooling is hard 😫
		
Click to expand...

safer to stock up for a couple of weeks to avoid unnecessary trips to top up!


----------



## Mudball (Jan 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			safer to stock up for a couple of weeks to avoid unnecessary trips to top up!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

Mentzendorff Kümmel. 

Doesn't seem to last very long and somebody seems to have stolen my legs...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2021)

Jam Shed Shiraz, very sweet but very nice.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 16, 2021)

Just tea for me, bit of a story behind it.
I liked a good drink, was a good darts player after a few pints but was starting to get really bad hangovers, so I stopped drinking. Can easily remember the date 10th June 1998 (was 40 at the time) as Scotland were playing Brazil in the opening game of the World Cup in Paris (we lost 2-1 to a 78th minute Tom Boyd og) so as a group of us left one pub to go to another one nearer home i announced that I wasn't drinking anymore, comments like what tonight, this week were ignored and I haven't drunk since. Haven't missed it one bit, tried a sip of cider a couple of years ago but didn't like the taste, really enjoy a cup of tea or coffee in the club after a game and as I never drank at home giving up was easy.


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2021)

Bottles of draft efes


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

Not enough, watching this


----------



## BrianM (Jan 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			Bottles of draft efes
		
Click to expand...

Had a bottle it Efes earlier, reminds me of the sun 😀
On the Malbec now 😀😀


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not enough, watching this 

Click to expand...

i think Werner has been on the beer after that miss


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2021)

Cracked a bottle of red, The Guv’nor really nice drop.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 16, 2021)

Trivento with dinner, now a bottle of Dark Jamaica Rum has been opened


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

Ardbeg Uigeadail.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 17, 2021)

Still resisting.. not a regular drinker but do love a beer or whisky on a Friday night.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 26, 2021)

Just poured a glass of Pinot Noir, a 2016 bottle from the Alsace region in France.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2021)

having Ribeye steak so a few bottles of Westmalle Trappist Dubble to wash it down


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2021)

Just poured a can of Max Legroom, a DIPA by Trillium. A beautiful, murk bomb.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Coffee, tea and soft drinks as been asked to lay off the sauce for a month after a blood test. They want to check my liver function with zero booze in the stream.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Coffee, tea and soft drinks as been asked to lay off the sauce for a month after a blood test. They want to check my liver function with zero booze in the stream. 

Click to expand...


ouch  hope youre alright sir. at least february is a short mth


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 20, 2021)

Glass  of solera reserve


----------



## Sats (Feb 21, 2021)

A 660ml bottle of Warsteiner lager. Very nice it is too.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2021)

Sats said:



			A 660ml bottle of Warsteiner lager. Very nice it is too.
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourites!1 And probably THE favourite from Tesco (a fiver for 3!).
On the wine front...from naked Wines, 'Carmen Stevens Coastal Blend 2018' South African blend (via Naked Wines) that has power AND delicacy! Probably opened several years too early, but....!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2021)

Had a couple of glasses of Dark Horse Malbec with my Sunday dinner, lovely drop.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

i don't drink Red Wine that often due to acid reflux, but had a very nice drop last night.

Paco & Lola, Garnacha Tempranillo . we like their Albarino, so though we'd give this a try i usually wouldn't touch Spanish reds at all, this was a great suprise


----------



## KenL (Mar 4, 2021)

Porta 6 from Portugal has appeared in my local Tesco. Give it a go.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 7, 2021)

KenL said:



			Porta 6 from Portugal has appeared in my local Tesco. Give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Not my favourite but still a decent wine, enjoy. I'm on a nice primitivo just now.


----------



## KenL (Mar 7, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Not my favourite but still a decent wine, enjoy. I'm on a nice primitivo just now.
		
Click to expand...

Where from? Country and shop please?
What's the brand too?


----------



## JamesR (Mar 7, 2021)

2011 Cannubi Barolo
Nice mature and rounded - highly recommend


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 7, 2021)

Masons orange and lime leaf gin and tonic 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 7, 2021)

KenL said:



			Where from? Country and shop please?
What's the brand too?
		
Click to expand...

Primitivo di Manduria from Waitrose, £10.99 from memory. Very smooth, 1 glass is never enough 😳


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2021)

Got tomorrow off so I'm on the New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc as usual


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2021)

Diet 7-Up.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2021)

Just finished off the last of a bottle of Bowmore 12 year from the Isley trip in October, 
A really lovely tipple 🥃


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2021)

the last bottle of wine in the house


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2021)

Just poured a pastry stout based on Tiramisu by Amundsen. It’s smooth as hell and beautifully flavoured.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2021)

First batch of Pilsner I made in my Pinter. Very nice it is too


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			First batch of Pilsner I made in my Pinter. Very nice it is too
View attachment 35475

Click to expand...

A mate was looking at those, any good?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A mate was looking at those, any good?
		
Click to expand...

My first dig at it and it is lovely. I’ll buy another vessel and have 2 going at the same time


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			First batch of Pilsner I made in my Pinter. Very nice it is too
View attachment 35475

Click to expand...

It must be amazing stuff, not spilling over at that angle


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2021)

Sats said:



			A 660ml bottle of Warsteiner lager. Very nice it is too.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think Ave ever tried it, gone to the top of the bucket list 😁👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2021)

Sats said:



			A 660ml bottle of Warsteiner lager. Very nice it is too.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think Ave ever tried it, gone to the top of the bucket list 😁👍


JamesR said:



			2011 Cannubi Barolo
Nice mature and rounded - highly recommend
		
Click to expand...

Barolo is my choice of wine on Christmas Day. Ave some good Italian pals and I always raise a glass to them.


----------



## Sats (Mar 9, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Don’t think Ave ever tried it, gone to the top of the bucket list 😁👍
.
		
Click to expand...

If you like a crisp German Pilsner you'll like it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2021)

A nice cold German Riesling


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2021)

Diet 7-up. The sun was out in force today, 28* in the sun - a few glasses of wine and a large brandy were had.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

Got the day off tomorrow so white wine, lots of it, complements the golf quite well 👌


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Got the day off tomorrow so white wine, lots of it, complements the golf quite well 👌
		
Click to expand...

Don't go getting tipsy and putting too much on Westwood 

What's the white flowing?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Don't go getting tipsy and putting too much on Westwood 

What's the white flowing?
		
Click to expand...

New Zealand Sauvignon as usual 👌


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			New Zealand Sauvignon as usual 👌
		
Click to expand...

Cloudy Bay? Some good offers on NZ sauv at the moment


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Cloudy Bay? Some good offers on NZ sauv at the moment 

Click to expand...

Yeah, £18 a bottle 😅
Mud House and Oyster Bay tonight 👍


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah, £18 a bottle 😅
Mud House and Oyster Bay tonight 👍
		
Click to expand...

Worth it for two not for one! Love Oyster Bay. Boat where I live called Oyster Bray with the same font


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah, £18 a bottle 😅
Mud House and Oyster Bay tonight 👍
		
Click to expand...

Very nice Mud House  restaurant at Waipara Valley too 😉😁


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Very nice Mud House  restaurant at Waipara Valley too 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Overrated I hear 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Sats said:



			If you like a crisp German Pilsner you'll like it.
		
Click to expand...

purchased 3 for £5 on the way home from vaccine Saturday night. Very nice indeed 👍


----------



## RichA (Mar 15, 2021)

After another weekend on the Adnams Ghost Ship 0.5%, which tastes better to me than any other l/a and most standard ales, I'll be cracking open a Terre di Fiano organic primitivo tonight.
Bought by the box when it's on offer it's cheaper than cooking wine and it tastes like alcoholic blackberry syrup.
Low alcohol is fine at the weekend but just doesn't cut it on a Monday night.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Probably the wrong readership to ask... But recommend me a sherry please... I rarely drink alcohol these days... But, every now and then fancy/require a small hit and have been trying the occasional glass of a Manzanilla... And, would like to know if there's anything out there similiar to try... TIA


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2021)

Oooo nice 🥃🥃


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2021)

A large Tesco brandy and coke with a Don Julian No1 cigar sitting in the backyard, on the 1st decent day of the year, hopefully many more to come. cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2021)

Ardbeg.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 35714

Oooo nice 🥃🥃
		
Click to expand...

That won’t last long, cracking dram 🥃😀


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2021)

Some very nice pinot gris given by a wine buff friend a very nice drop


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 16, 2021)

Some Chang beer i stumbled upon in Booths. Evokes some very fond memories of Thailand in 2018.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 16, 2021)

Butty Bach, Ave got the taste.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2021)

Out of wine, I know rookie error 🙈
Had to crack open the Jim Beam 😋🤣


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 16, 2021)

Finished off my Father's Day present from my daughter.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2021)

Way too much


----------



## RichA (Jul 19, 2021)

Making a bit of space, I poured the remnants of half a dozen single malts into one bottle.
Good grief, what a blend over ice. Wish I could remember the whiskies and quantities.


----------



## KenL (Jul 19, 2021)

RichA said:



			Making a bit of space, I poured the remnants of half a dozen single malts into one bottle.
Good grief, what a blend over ice. Wish I could remember the whiskies and quantities.
		
Click to expand...

Sacrilege. 😂


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2021)

Singleton, lovely drop.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 20, 2021)

H2O.

Too hot for owt else!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2021)

Chilled Novello, too warm to be drinking red wine at the moment


----------



## woofers (Jul 20, 2021)

Vergelegen Sauvignon Blanc, nicely chilled.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

Tea, Coca Cola and water, been a hot day on the course.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Chilled Novello, too warm to be drinking red wine at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I like a chilled glass of red.
Not an advocate of, it must be room temp, or that you must let it breath.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2021)

A very nice albarino , or 3


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			I like a chilled glass of red.
Not an advocate of, it must be room temp, or that you must let it breath.
		
Click to expand...

"must" is a word used far too much in circumstances where it really isn't needed.  I wouldn't personally chill a bottle of Amarone, but a lightly chilled pinot or malbec...now there is a lovely thing.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			I like a chilled glass of red.
Not an advocate of, it must be room temp, or that you must let it breath.
		
Click to expand...

Novello Is the Italian version of baujolais, so ideal as a chilled red


----------



## KenL (Jul 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Novello Is the Italian version of baujolais, so ideal as a chilled red
		
Click to expand...

Will look out for that  👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2021)

Daughter dropped off some Prosecco, Oyster Bat SB and Gin for us earlier after we ran out of booze while isolating on Tuesday.
Someone is getting tipsy tonight


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2021)

Peroni after a day fitting windows in this heat.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2021)

Might treat myself to a blackcurrant squash tonight!

26 months alcohol-free!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 23, 2021)

2011 Contino Rioja, with a big fat sirloin steak cooked on the BBQ


----------



## JamesR (Jul 23, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			"must" is a word used far too much in circumstances where it really isn't needed.  I wouldn't personally chill a bottle of Amarone, but a lightly chilled pinot or malbec...now there is a lovely thing.
		
Click to expand...

A good tip I was given is that 20 minutes before opening: put a bottle of red in the fridge and/or take a bottle of white out of the fridge


----------



## KenL (Jul 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			A good tip I was given is that 20 minutes before opening: put a bottle of red in the fridge and/or take a bottle of white out of the fridge
		
Click to expand...

Good  tip on the red.  Some white (rose? wines, vinho verde, provencal rose are lovely ice cold.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			Good  tip on the red.  Some white (rose? wines, vinho verde, provencal rose are lovely ice cold.
		
Click to expand...

It’s about bringing out the flavour.

Also, the idea of red wine at room temperature is from a couple of hundred years ago. So it should be room temperature in the 18th century, which were a fair bit cooler than they are now.


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2021)

Milk ............................. cold milk.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2021)

Some 8 ace.... ...


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

A very very nice Montagny  Been trying to behave lately but really fancied a decent glass tonight


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2021)

Cheap French lager..bit wined out


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Cheap French lager..bit wined out
		
Click to expand...

Amateur.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2021)

Some nice vermatino from aldi, been very impressed with some of their wines of late.


----------



## KenL (Aug 28, 2021)

Pistonhead Kustom and Flat tyre lager.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 28, 2021)

As a mighty Wrexham supporter it appears I now need to drink Aviation Gin. However,  Saturday night is rum night.


----------



## sev112 (Aug 28, 2021)

Co Op have a 2018 Rioja called Muriel for £7 at the moment 
it really is very very good


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2021)

Aldi own brand bourbon


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 28, 2021)

Gin Ting - Mango and passionfruit


----------



## BrianM (Aug 28, 2021)

15 Year old Dalmore, tremendous 😀🥃


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 28, 2021)

Doing my best to finish some Bells so I can start the 12-year-old Bowmore next week or so.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 29, 2021)

A cup of tea.. picked a sore throat .. 

Mrs offered some fancy tea.. I must say I can’t see the joy of drinking some flower juice


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 29, 2021)

Had a fire pit evening, couple of Punk IPAs getting it going, then a nice bottle of Malbec followed by a few glasses of Five Hundred Cuts Spiced Rum. Feeling a bit delicate this morning.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

I may crack open an old bottle of Courvoisier VSOP cognac later , to celebrate todays Old Firm result .
Expect more silly posts


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Just cracked open a DIPA to sip as I play some Warzone and chat with my mate and then I’ll have a couple of dark and stormies later for the football.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

Trivento Malbec 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 29, 2021)

Aldi pinot gris, very nice


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 29, 2021)

Opened a bottle of Zacapa Rum a client bought me. Really very very nice.


----------



## Peluqui (Aug 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Trivento Malbec 😀
		
Click to expand...

Me too - slainte mhath


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2021)

Hardy's Shiraz 14%


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

Just poured a dram from a year 2000 bottle of Oban distillery, absolutely terrible 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Somehow I’ve found myself opening an imperial stout; aged in bourbon barrels and with added maple syrup.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 30, 2021)

Went for lunch.. both decided to have a large glass of a Merlot. Waitress said, for a couple of quids more we could get the bottle of Shiraz instead + the Shiraz was better.  If we can’t finish the bottle, we could take it home. Turned out she was right - though we finished the bottle


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 30, 2021)

No doubt late to the party, but discovered Beavertown Neck Oil last night. Few pints washed down the tapas a treat.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Just poured a Flanders red style beer that’s had sour cherries added for a more rounded flavour. Bloody lovely.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Just poured a Flanders red style beer that’s had sour cherries added for a more rounded flavour. Bloody lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Much like the lambic kriek that I am a big fan of after spending several months working in Brussels.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Much like the lambic kriek that I am a big fan of after spending several months working in Brussels.
		
Click to expand...

Lambic is such an amazing and broad style of beers. I have amassed quite the collection of Cantillon, 3Fonteinen, Tilquin, de Cam, Tommie Sjef and others over lockdown. 

There are some amazing British breweries doing similar wild styles these days; Burning Sky, Holy Goat, Mills, Donzoko. 

It’s a very good time to be into beer!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Lambic is such an amazing and broad style of beers. I have amassed quite the collection of Cantillon, 3Fonteinen, Tilquin, de Cam, Tommie Sjef and others over lockdown.

There are some amazing British breweries doing similar wild styles these days; Burning Sky, Holy Goat, Mills, Donzoko.

It’s a very good time to be into beer!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly due to a liver problem, I am off the drink for now. 
I have a little collection of various Krieks to dive in to when I am allowed though. 

Also got a few of Lindeman’s Cassis which should be nice and sour.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Sadly due to a liver problem, I am off the drink for now.
I have a little collection of various Krieks to dive in to when I am allowed though.

Also got a few of Lindeman’s Cassis which should be nice and sour.
		
Click to expand...

Godspeed on your liver bouncing back!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

Just poured an imperial stout that’s been aged in rum barrels for twelve months with Tahitian vanilla pods.


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Just poured an imperial stout that’s been aged in rum barrels for twelve months with Tahitian vanilla pods.
		
Click to expand...

Had to Google that. Is it the Field House Brewing one? If so, where did you source it? Sounds good but I can't  find anywhere online that sells it in the UK.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			Had to Google that. Is it the Field House Brewing one? If so, where did you source it? Sounds good but I can't  find anywhere online that sells it in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

https://untappd.com/b/castle-rock-brewery-storming-the-emperor-s-castle-ba-rhum-vanilla/4053671

It was this one but you’ll probably struggle to find any of it now, I think it sold out on launch.


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



https://untappd.com/b/castle-rock-brewery-storming-the-emperor-s-castle-ba-rhum-vanilla/4053671

It was this one but you’ll probably struggle to find any of it now, I think it sold out on launch.
		
Click to expand...

Brewed less than 10 miles from where I was born and grew up and I've never heard of the brewery. 😳
Thank you.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			Brewed less than 10 miles from where I was born and grew up and I've never heard of the brewery. 😳
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

The two collaborating breweries are both small, no shame in not knowing.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 14, 2021)

A glass of wine with dinner, 
and pour of Sambuca into my after dinner coffee will probably it.

My tummy isn't what it used to be.
Not the loss of forty pounds making it a bit smaller, 
but rather it just doesn't stay as calm under the assault of brew or spirits as it used to.


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The two collaborating breweries are both small, no shame in not knowing.
		
Click to expand...

And to be fair to myself, I was mostly drinking snakebite when I left that part of the country, over 30 years ago.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2021)

Did a trip to Aldi to top up with a case of their pinot gris, lovely drop chilled to perfection


----------



## Miller (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## BrianM (Sep 19, 2021)

Glenmorangie Lasanta, just lovely 😀🥃


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 21, 2021)

Wychwood/Carlsberg's King Goblin v's Broughton's Old Jock.
Tough call for the best strong beer title.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2021)

If I can get some…Guinness 0.0%.  Yes…Guinness - and it looks and feels like … Guinness, and the taste is not too far from what we know and love - well some of us…


----------



## BrianM (Sep 21, 2021)

Grey Goose and Coke, it’s been one of that days…..


----------



## BrianM (Oct 2, 2021)

A nice Portuguese red called ‘behind closed doors’ lovely drop.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Am on the red in 15 mins. Give it an hour before the rammel posts start 😁👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2021)

Pint of kingfisher whilst waiting for a curry, then on the fizzy water tonight. 

Got a big day tomorrow, need to make sure my throwing is on point😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Pint of kingfisher whilst waiting for a curry, then on the fizzy water tonight.

Got a big day tomorrow, need to make sure my throwing is on point😉
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the game me man.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2021)

Wife won a perfect draft machine so I have a keg of Tiny rebel club Tropicana in there with a keg of proper Belgian Stella waiting in the wings


----------



## RichA (Oct 2, 2021)

Thornbridge Jamestown New England IPA. Hazy, zesty, delicious.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 11, 2021)

This, if I can get hold of it.
Camden Marmite Love Hate Ale


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 11, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			This, if I can get hold of it.
Camden Marmite Love Hate Ale
View attachment 38913

Click to expand...

You can buy it right there on there site…


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You can buy it right there on there site…
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to try my local Morrisons first.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 11, 2021)

RichA said:



			Thornbridge Jamestown New England IPA. Hazy, zesty, delicious.
		
Click to expand...

Where’s that from Rich me man. 😍
Edit to say
Asda do it. Boom


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2021)

4 cases of Novello (sort Italian version of Beaujolias) arrived today, so pizza tonight washed down with a couple of bottles of this.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			4 cases of Novello ( sort of Italian version of* Beaujolias*) arrived today, so pizza tonight washed down with a couple of bottles of this.
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean 'Beaujolais Nouveau'. Not all Beaujolais is meant to be consumed so soon after harvest!


----------



## RichA (Nov 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Where’s that from Rich me man. 😍
Edit to say
Asda do it. Boom
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, 6 weeks later. Better get myself to Asda cause Tesco have stopped selling it.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Nov 26, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I think you mean 'Beaujolais Nouveau'. Not all Beaujolais is meant to be consumed so soon after harvest!
		
Click to expand...

Just working my way through a bottle of Fleurie 2020 which is pretty good


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2021)

some very overpriced beer on all accounts lol


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2021)

Can’t wait to get home tonight, my mates turn to drive football in the morning as well 🤭🥃


----------



## BrianM (Dec 4, 2021)

Lagavulin 2020 Distillers edition, cracking dram.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2021)

Lock keepers Shiraz from m&s a very nice drop. Luckily i bought 2 bottles😉


----------



## BrianM (Dec 12, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Lagavulin 2020 Distillers edition, cracking dram.
		
Click to expand...

Finished the bottle last night 🙈


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2021)

On a bottle of Lomas Del Marques 2015  Rioja now


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

Too much Talisker Storm; see the Coronavirus thread...


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Too much Talisker Storm; see the Coronavirus thread...  

Click to expand...

The new vaccine!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2021)

JD Honey with Pepsi Max, Cheers @Hobbit


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 29, 2021)

Water! 🙃🤯


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2021)

A large port with the cheese board


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2021)

Just been in the local micro pub, great banter washed down with a pint of Helles lager and Holy Island Spiced Rum chaser 😋


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 31, 2021)

ThornBridge JAMESTOWN , New England IPA. Nearest thing to porn in a can. 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			ThornBridge JAMESTOWN , New England IPA. Nearest thing to porn in a can. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Not tried that.
Where’s it from?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 31, 2021)

Going to making inroads into the whiskey collection


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 31, 2021)

I’ve been saving a bottle of homemade sloe gin for this evening. Once it’s open, it’s gone. I could quite happily bathe in it.


----------



## chellie (Dec 31, 2021)

I joined Craft Gin Club so am making one of the gin cocktails shortly. https://club.craftginclub.co.uk/pages/ginpals?ref_id=qkp99Jju8


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Going to making inroads into the whiskey collection
		
Click to expand...

Starting where?  Can't decide between a Kilchoman, an Ardbeg or the Smokehead at the moment...


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not tried that.
Where’s it from?
		
Click to expand...

ASDA, I was pointed in that direction earlier on in this topic. Bloody hell, it has a brother from the same brewery called Green Mountain, that soaks into the carpet lovely. Just knocked the bloody can over picking it up to have a look at it. 😡
It’s All over the side of Missis Ts brand new Lazyboy recliner 😳🥴


----------



## Rob112 (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice glass of red going down a treat


----------



## chico (Dec 31, 2021)

12 star Metaxa brandy and Peroni. Love Metaxa.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2021)

Vermatino


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## chellie (Dec 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			ASDA, I was pointed in that direction earlier on in this topic. Bloody hell, it has a brother from the same brewery called Green Mountain, that soaks into the carpet lovely. Just knocked the bloody can over picking it up to have a look at it. 😡
It’s All over the side of Missis Ts brand new Lazyboy recliner 😳🥴
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## JamesR (Dec 31, 2021)

I’ve a case of Hambledon English sparkling rose 🌹 🍻 to see the new year in, with a few drams of Tullamore Dew 14 year old 🥃
Cheers all


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Starting where?  Can't decide between a Kilchoman, an Ardbeg or the Smokehead at the moment...

Click to expand...

Starting with the Kilchoman Machir Bay.


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2021)

Had a few Morettis in the pub with a cracking venison burger, now to see whats cold and white in the fridge 

Odds aginst Mrs F seeing the new year after the landlord made her a "special" cocktail or two in her name lol

HNY everyone, cheers 🍹🍹🍹


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2021)

Just downed a couple of these with a Japanese new year dinner.


 Following up with some Balblair shortly, noodles following that and then bubbly at midnight.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 31, 2021)

Opened bottle Poppy which we had at our daughters wedding her first born was called Poppy


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 31, 2021)

Water for me, night shift tonight 🤣


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 31, 2021)

Chocolate Orange Martini's, they slip down a little too well!
https://www.watergatebay.co.uk/blog/chocolate-orange-martini/


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2022)

Kilchoman Sanaig for the witching hour.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2022)

Onto our 3rd bottle of Lock Keepers red🙂


----------



## brendy (Jan 1, 2022)

Put a few draught Guinness on the fridge, ended up with a Baileys coffee... Rock and roll.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 1, 2022)

Wine, firstly bottle of Alsace Pinot Gris, followed by an Argie Malbec both v decent enough and went well with the NYE meal


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2022)

Yet another (albeit 'posh') Argentinian Malbec.
Though after a wonderful meal involving some very old Jaboulet La Chapelle (86 and 88) and some d'Yquem 82 with golfing mates (they're slow learners), it's a bit of relief!


----------



## RichA (Jan 10, 2022)

Jura. Pressie from Mrs A for christmas. Really nice on its own. Really, really nice with christmas cake.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 29, 2022)

15 year old Glenfiddich, lovely drop 😀🥃🥃


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 29, 2022)

A lovely drop of Ardbeg Corryvreckan has just passed my lips 

Ooo it’s well nice 🥃


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2022)

Bulliet bourbon - not sure the dogs getting an early walk in the morning


----------



## RichA (Jan 29, 2022)

Brewdog Hazy Jane


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 30, 2022)

Was at the 10th birthday party for a local brewery (Anarchy) last night. The Blonde Star was very enjoyable as was the Green Day tribute band who were the evenings entertainment.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2022)

A bit random but ..........

I had a full body, nuclear scan, today and it was amazing seeing my full skeleton, back and front. I could clearly see my 2 hip resurfaces and the fixings on my left knee.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

2020 Casillero Del Diablo Cab Sauv (£6 at Sainsbury)
Intense, sweet, fruity, just out of the barrel flavour.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A bit random but ..........

I had a full body, nuclear scan, today and it was amazing seeing my full skeleton, back and front. I could clearly see my 2 hip resurfaces and the fixings on my left knee.
		
Click to expand...

A preview of what you'll look like in a number of years!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2022)

A rather nice Sancerre, given to me for Christmas.. probably the nicest o e I've ever had.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2022)

Yesterday the neighbour collared me re the disappearance of my Admiral Rodney rum. Long story. Anyway he brought out for me some Masons gin company ( from Yorkshire) a spiced rum they did. Sweet mother it was divine. Can I heck as find it online. Don’t know if it was a one off. He bought it from a special event at Alton Towers last year.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A bit random but ..........

I had a full body, nuclear scan, today and it was amazing seeing my full skeleton, back and front. I could clearly see my 2 hip resurfaces and the fixings on my left knee.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a bit Frankensteiny 😳😁


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Yesterday the neighbour collared me re the disappearance of my Admiral Rodney rum. Long story. Anyway he brought out for me some Masons gin company ( from Yorkshire) a spiced rum they did. Sweet mother it was divine. Can I heck as find it online. Don’t know if it was a one off. He bought it from a special event at Alton Towers last year.
		
Click to expand...

Gins are great from here so would think the rum would be too https://blackpowdergin.co.uk/products/jamaican-spiced-rum-37-5-abv-70cl


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2022)

chellie said:



			Gins are great from here so would think the rum would be too https://blackpowdergin.co.uk/products/jamaican-spiced-rum-37-5-abv-70cl

Click to expand...

birthday in March, the hints start dropping end of Feb 😉👍😁


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			A rather nice Sancerre, given to me for Christmas.. probably the nicest o e I've ever had.
		
Click to expand...

Good ones make a nice change from Kiwi SBs.


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2022)

February's gin of the month from Craft Gin Club. Another rather nice one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

Laphroaig Sherry Oak finish.  Rather nice.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Jack Daniels honey tonight. Hard not to have more than one.


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2022)

Spaten on the perfect draft


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 4, 2022)

19 crimes Deported


----------



## BrianM (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Laphroaig Sherry Oak finish.  Rather nice.  

Click to expand...

Sounds lovely


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

Man United fans probably on this


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Sounds lovely 

Click to expand...

That it is.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Laphroaig Sherry Oak finish.  Rather nice.  

Click to expand...

There's a London 'branch' of the Scottish Malt Whisky Society https://smws.com/venues?gclid=Cj0KC...AK0HUOav-vzIsaa6yOEmRuE3dfOpaYEgaAl4eEALw_wcB
Definitely worth a visit, though the Leith branch was part of my favourite way to end the evening before wandering to digs - after a round at Craigielaw and Halibut with Kiwi Sauv Blanc at Fishers in the City!


----------



## RichA (Feb 11, 2022)

Dark rum and rhubarb seltzer.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2022)

Bought a “biere speciale” from aldi and it’s lovely


----------



## Deleted member 31582 (Feb 12, 2022)

Brandy & coke, large ones.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

Several cans of Stella


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2022)

Finally drank the two bottles of white burgundy given to me by my mate from Tain a couple of years ago, it seems they were right for drinking when he gave them to me.


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 13, 2022)

Duvel Belgian strong blond.


----------



## KenL (Feb 13, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Duvel Belgian strong blond.
		
Click to expand...

Duvel is my favourite beer.  Best savoured at 8.5%. The tripel is even stronger I think.

Belgian beer is amazing.  Been to Brussels a few times. Love it.


----------



## vanlisur (Mar 22, 2022)

A couple of St Austell brewery Tribute tonight. wendy's lunch time surveyzop.com


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 22, 2022)

vanlisur said:



			A couple of St Austell brewery Tribute tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Try the Rattlers cider.


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2022)

for those that way inclined, Sainsburys buy 6 save 25% wine offer starts tomorrow until monday


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			for those that way inclined, Sainsburys buy 6 save 25% wine offer starts tomorrow until monday
		
Click to expand...

restocking time!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2022)

vanlisur said:



			A couple of St Austell brewery Tribute tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Even better AT the Brewery! Or some of the pubs in coves nearby.


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			restocking time!
		
Click to expand...


theyre delivering Thursday just in time for the weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2022)

Couple of Stella with an al fresco dinner. For the first time in two years I feel life is for the moment close to a normality I recognise


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 22, 2022)

Cobra to go with Tesco finest Thai green curry


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 22, 2022)

Had a lovely hot chocolate with a large dollop of Ron Zacapa rum in it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 22, 2022)

A bottle of water! 😪😪


----------



## RichA (Mar 22, 2022)

Adnams Broadside.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 22, 2022)

No nip for me tonight. Off to Turkey in the morning so have to be on the road at 5am to the airport. I'll probably make up for it tomorrow night though!


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2022)

A cup of tea.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 22, 2022)

Corona in a Stella glass in the bedroom of a Holiday Inn Express.  Oh the glamour!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 23, 2022)

Adam’s ale, the only thing that goes well with Codeine


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 23, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Adam’s ale, the only thing that goes well with Codeine
		
Click to expand...

I read that twice as Cocaine🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤣


----------



## JamesR (Mar 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I read that twice as Cocaine🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤣
		
Click to expand...

If only 😂


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2022)

Nothing right now, but I'll be deep into a Guinness within the hour.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2022)

Malbec tonight 😀


----------



## RichA (Mar 23, 2022)

Shipyard American IPA


----------



## CliveW (Mar 23, 2022)

G & T by the bucketload. Love all inclusive.


----------



## KenL (Mar 23, 2022)

CliveW said:



			G & T by the bucketload. Love all inclusive.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm having a nice G&T in my hotel here in Salzburgerland after a very warm day on the the slopes.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 23, 2022)

KenL said:



			Where are you?
		
Click to expand...

Belek. 👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2022)

Aldi own brand alcohol free Pilsner


----------



## KenL (Apr 16, 2022)

A wee afternoon glass of Aveleda vinho verde in the Algarve.


----------



## RichA (Apr 16, 2022)

Couple of bottles of St Austell Proper Job chilling for later.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2022)

Can of Guinness. Randomly felt the need for a pint at the club on Wednesday and got the taste back for it big time


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 16, 2022)

Last night on Super Bock.
10 days in Portugal have flown by!


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 16, 2022)

Beavertown neck oil


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			Couple of bottles of St Austell Proper Job chilling for later.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember to call it 'Praaarper Job'!
Their Tribute is a nice drop too - as the 'not too far distant' Doom Bar.
Mine's a 500ml Golden Hen refresher after an ealier Old Crafty.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			Couple of bottles of St Austell Proper Job chilling for later.
		
Click to expand...

Loved that from our Cornwall trip in 2018. Not usually a real ale drinker but this was quality


----------



## Jimaroid (May 9, 2022)

Looking forward to tonight and having a wee drinkie from today’s haul as I finally visited somewhere I’ve wanted to go for a very long time…


----------



## GB72 (May 9, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Looking forward to tonight and having a wee drinkie from today’s haul as I finally visited somewhere I’ve wanted to go for a very long time…

View attachment 42532

Click to expand...

Jealous of that. Was on Lore last week. Currently very happy drinking rum punch and Wadadli beer


----------



## AliMc (May 9, 2022)

I stopped drinking 24 years ago now when I turned 40, no need to explain why I just did !
I see there are a lot of no/very low alcohol bottles of beer now in the local Tesco any of them any good ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 9, 2022)

AliMc said:



			I stopped drinking 24 years ago now when I turned 40, no need to explain why I just did !
I see there are a lot of no/very low alcohol bottles of beer now in the local Tesco any of them any good ?
		
Click to expand...

I've had the Estrella alcohol free beers, they were ok. Heineken 0.0 wasn't too bad either, surprisingly.


----------



## Rooter (May 9, 2022)

AliMc said:



			I stopped drinking 24 years ago now when I turned 40, no need to explain why I just did !
I see there are a lot of no/very low alcohol bottles of beer now in the local Tesco any of them any good ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm teetotal too, have been for 3 years now. There are some very good zero beers. Looking online at the Tesco offerings, I would be getting

Guinness Zero - This really is excellent and if you like(d) Guinness then it's a must-have. It's so close to the original that I seriously think people would struggle to tell it's Alc free.
Erdinger Alkoholfrei - A proper thirst quencher. Good on a hot day. (Said to be Isotonic), tastes decent.
Beavertown Lazer Crush. Decent IPA, more summer for me, bit fruity but decent.
Brewdog Punk AF. Decent everyday IPA
Brooklyn Alc Free. This is my new Fav, it's lush!
Brewdog Nanny State. Quite hoppy, ok for a few now and again.
FreeDam. A decent cheap everyday one!


Personally, I avoid the 'high street' lagers, (Stella, Bud, Moretti, Peroni, Heineken) zero offers as they are poor in my eyes.


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

At the O2 Arena tonight, I'll be drinking whatever's cheap... So nothing.


----------



## RichA (May 9, 2022)

AliMc said:



			I stopped drinking 24 years ago now when I turned 40, no need to explain why I just did !
I see there are a lot of no/very low alcohol bottles of beer now in the local Tesco any of them any good ?
		
Click to expand...

Adnam's Ghost Ship 0.5 is very good. Unlike some others, it's not a low-alcohol brew. They brew the standard Ghost Ship ale then de-alcoholise it.
I've tried many and haven't found anything better. The rest all taste a bit chemically to me.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 9, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Guinness Zero - This really is excellent and if you like(d) Guinness then it's a must-have. It's so close to the original that I seriously think people would struggle to tell it's Alc free.
Erdinger Alkoholfrei - A proper thirst quencher. Good on a hot day. (Said to be Isotonic), tastes decent.
Beavertown Lazer Crush. Decent IPA, more summer for me, bit fruity but decent.
Brewdog Punk AF. Decent everyday IPA
*Brooklyn Alc Free*. This is my new Fav, it's lush!
Brewdog Nanny State. Quite hoppy, ok for a few now and again.
*FreeDam*. A decent cheap everyday one!


Personally, I avoid the 'high street' lagers, (Stella, Bud, Moretti, Peroni, Heineken) zero offers as they are poor in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Had both the two highlighted and both are very nice - I'll  quite happily drink both instead of alcoholic beers. But current favourite is Estrella Galicia 0.0 (as oposed to other Estrella versions of zero beers - but which are nice enough).  Very much not impressed with Heineken 0.0


----------



## AliMc (May 9, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I'm teetotal too, have been for 3 years now. There are some very good zero beers. Looking online at the Tesco offerings, I would be getting

Guinness Zero - This really is excellent and if you like(d) Guinness then it's a must-have. It's so close to the original that I seriously think people would struggle to tell it's Alc free.
Erdinger Alkoholfrei - A proper thirst quencher. Good on a hot day. (Said to be Isotonic), tastes decent.
Beavertown Lazer Crush. Decent IPA, more summer for me, bit fruity but decent.
Brewdog Punk AF. Decent everyday IPA
Brooklyn Alc Free. This is my new Fav, it's lush!
Brewdog Nanny State. Quite hoppy, ok for a few now and again.
FreeDam. A decent cheap everyday one!


Personally, I avoid the 'high street' lagers, (Stella, Bud, Moretti, Peroni, Heineken) zero offers as they are poor in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Just in from a game at windy Dunbar with a hell of a drouth, might try some of these, cheers 🍻


----------



## Robster59 (May 9, 2022)

Schneider's Bayrisc Hell
Very nice and easy drinking.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 9, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Had both the two highlighted and both are very nice - I'll  quite happily drink both instead of alcoholic beers. But current favourite is Estrella Galicia 0.0 (as oposed to other Estrella versions of zero beers - but which are nice enough).  Very much not impressed with Heineken 0.0
		
Click to expand...

I really like Estella Galicia (not related to Estrella Dam). Didn’t know they did a 0%..  there’s only one restaurant near me that sells Galicia, haven’t found anywhere else I can buy it😢


----------



## PNWokingham (May 9, 2022)

The Fat Man Pinotage from Fanschhoek. Saw the bottle.....🤣🍷


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I'm teetotal too, have been for 3 years now. There are some very good zero beers. Looking online at the Tesco offerings, I would be getting

Guinness Zero - This really is excellent and if you like(d) Guinness then it's a must-have. It's so close to the original that I seriously think people would struggle to tell it's Alc free.
Erdinger Alkoholfrei - A proper thirst quencher. Good on a hot day. (Said to be Isotonic), tastes decent.
Beavertown Lazer Crush. Decent IPA, more summer for me, bit fruity but decent.
Brewdog Punk AF. Decent everyday IPA
Brooklyn Alc Free. This is my new Fav, it's lush!
Brewdog Nanny State. Quite hoppy, ok for a few now and again.
FreeDam. A decent cheap everyday one!


Personally, I avoid the 'high street' lagers, (Stella, Bud, Moretti, Peroni, Heineken) zero offers as they are poor in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

All are decent, and I actually find Heineken 0.0% rather good.  A favourite of mine not mentioned is Shipyard Low Tide Pale Ale.  Very excellent.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 10, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I really like Estrella Galicia (not related to Estrella Dam). Didn’t know they did a 0%..  there’s only one restaurant near me that sells Galicia, haven’t found anywhere else I can buy it😢
		
Click to expand...

I first had it in Spain (obv's) but then found that that they had some at the golf club . Bar Manager told me it was not going to be regular stockh  - they had to get some zero alc's  in a hurry. Pretty sure she said she'd got it from Majestic Wine. (Edit: just checked,  Majestic definitely sell it, as well as normal Estrella Galicia).


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 10, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I first had it in Spain (obv's) but then found that that they had some at the golf club . Bar Manager told me it was not going to be regular stockh  - they had to get some zero alc's  in a hurry. Pretty sure she said she'd got it from Majestic Wine. (Edit: just checked,  Majestic definitely sell it, as well as normal Estrella Galicia).
		
Click to expand...

Will be drinking it tonight at the local Tapas bar.


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			All are decent, and I actually find Heineken 0.0% rather good.  A favourite of mine not mentioned is Shipyard Low Tide Pale Ale.  Very excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Shipyard is one of my absolute favourite beers. Haven't seen the low version, but I'll be looking for it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			Shipyard is one of my absolute favourite beers. Haven't seen the low version, but I'll be looking for it.
		
Click to expand...

I first was getting it from Morrison’s, but I think Tesco may stock it now.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 12, 2022)

Laphroaig Cairdeas and it’s blown my socks off. Dangerously drinkable.


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2022)

a lot after the NLD lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 28, 2022)

Madri 🍻


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Looking forward to tonight and having a wee drinkie from today’s haul as I finally visited somewhere I’ve wanted to go for a very long time…

View attachment 42532

Click to expand...

That was booked for March until Covid got me...


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 28, 2022)

I'm rather enjoying The Wine Society's Sicilian Red (2017) at the moment.  Just the job on a warm sunny evening.  https://www.thewinesociety.com/product/the-societys-sicilian-reserve-red-2017


----------



## Jimaroid (May 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That was booked for March until Covid got me... 

Click to expand...

If it helps I did think of how much you were missing out whilst I was there? 😬


----------



## RichA (May 28, 2022)

Hobgoblin Gold. Not complaining, but why on Earth is it so cheap? £1.37 per 500ml bottle in Tesco.
It's delicious.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2022)

A very nice Riesling


----------



## RichA (Jun 1, 2022)

Sierra Nevada California IPA.


----------



## RRidges (Jun 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			A very nice Riesling
		
Click to expand...

Q to dinner partner...Do you like Riesling?
A....I Don't know. I've never Riesled!

I've found a supplier of some great examples of Aussie Riesling from Eden and Clare Valleys to make me feel homesick.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 2, 2022)

Had a bottle of Peroni doppia malt last night.Not bad at all.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2022)

A white sangavasie, Mrs and I managed a few of them last night, might have to repeat again tonight 😅, it was delish


----------



## GB72 (Jul 1, 2022)

Keg of Heated Seats in the Perfect Draft tonight with a keg of Clwb Tropica in reserve.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 1, 2022)

8 bottles of titanic Steerage for £7.50. Gutted coz it was the last case. They were doing 2 cases for £15 I didn’t bother. When I saw it for £3.50 a bottle in a shop in Ashbourne I thought am Avin some of that. I missed out on a stonking bargain by snoozing.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Myself and HID are currently sat in the Kings Arms in Lostwithiel. I’m on Proper Job, She is on Tribute. 4 pints in 🤪


----------



## IanM (Jul 1, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



View attachment 43171

Click to expand...

You can go off some people!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 1, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Myself and HID are currently sat in the Kings Arms in Lostwithiel. I’m on Proper Job, She is on Tribute. 4 pints in 🤪
		
Click to expand...

HID just got No 5 in 😁


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 1, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			HID just got No 5 in 😁
		
Click to expand...

I hope neither of you are driving (or even putting) then!
Never got on with Proper Job on the occasions I tried it - a bit acetic, but that may have been storage. Tribute, on the other hand was a favourite!
Used to be a short but hilly course in Lostwithiel, but gone now I believe. FIL wouldn't play it because of the hills, yet he happily played St Austell, which I thought was almost as bad, if gentler.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I hope neither of you are driving (or even putting) then!
Never got on with Proper Job on the occasions I tried it - a bit acetic, but that may have been storage. Tribute, on the other hand was a favourite!
Used to be a short but hilly course in Lostwithiel, but gone now I believe. FIL wouldn't play it because of the hills, yet he happily played St Austell, which I thought was almost as bad, if gentler.
		
Click to expand...

No driving involved, just a short walk back to the cottage we have rented. Never played the course myself, but having met a friend yesterday that lives nearby it has reopened as a nine-holer.


----------



## IanM (Jul 1, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			HID just got No 5 in 😁
		
Click to expand...

Well done that man!  I've been married for 30 years in September,  not once has Donna ever been to the bar!

Yes, Lostwithiel has reopened as a 9 holer,  and I hope its the former back 9


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 1, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			No driving involved, just a short walk back to the cottage we have rented. Never played the course myself, but having met a friend yesterday that lives nearby it has reopened as a nine-holer.
		
Click to expand...

Good to here - on both counts.
Apparently owned by Sir Tim Smit of Heligan Gardens and Eden Project fame, who has significant plans for the area that are, surprisingly to me, opposed by locals.

As for tonight's tipple.. Still Carlsberg in preference to Doom Bar while temperatures are high. Maybe a Honey Dew later


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2022)

Been in a bar in Edinburgh. A few pints of Madri - very nice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

The one on the right tonight (or on top for the forum pedants).


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 43268


The one on the right tonight (or on top for the forum pedants).
		
Click to expand...

Nice collection.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			Nice collection.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  Should have been visiting for my 60th but a dose of Covid put paid to that , Mrs BiM urged me to rebook for next year but I refuse to be held to ransom by the hotel (corresponding week next year has risen by nearly 70%) so I had the distillery come to me.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 2, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 43268


The one on the right tonight (or on top for the forum pedants).
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			What did you think of it?
		
Click to expand...

Not particularly peaty for a Laphroaig, something more of the sea than the land about it, and it benefits from a bit of water which is unusual for me.  But nice.  Very nice.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not particularly peaty for a Laphroaig, something more of the sea than the land about it, and it benefits from a bit of water which is unusual for me.  But nice.  Very nice. 

Click to expand...

Interesting. I do want to get hold of a bottle of the Warehouse. My bottle of the Pedro Ximinez Cairdeas is not lasting long at all, it’s essentially my perfect whisky.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Interesting. I do want to get hold of a bottle of the Warehouse. My bottle of the Pedro Ximinez Cairdeas is not lasting long at all, it’s essentially my perfect whisky.
		
Click to expand...

Laphroaig need to do something about their corks, the bloody stuff evaporates at a ridiculous rate...  

I was tempted to start with that one, but I was given a personalised decanter by some friends and their children for my 60th, and as the Warehouse was where I should have been it had to be that one to christen it.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Laphroaig need to do something about their corks, the bloody stuff evaporates at a ridiculous rate... 

I was tempted to start with that one, but I was given a personalised decanter by some friends and their children for my 60th, and as the Warehouse was where I should have been it had to be that one to christen it.
		
Click to expand...

Only one of those I have at the moment is Lore and with the price per bottle it is an occasional treat at the moment. 

Just got a keg of the orignal recipe 6.5% Elvis Juice for my perfect draft for the wekeend.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 8, 2022)

Just discovered Flor de Ron. A rum from Nicaragua. Sweet mother Mary and the wee donkey. The 12 year Rum is a drink of the angels.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2022)

12 year old Singleton, lovely dram 🥃


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2022)

KenL said:



			Been in a bar in Edinburgh. A few pints of Madri - very nice.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite beer at the moment and they happen to sell it in the bar at my golf club.

Also available in Tesco


----------



## JamesR (Jul 8, 2022)

Californian Chardonnay with dinner
Speyside for later


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Californian Chardonnay with dinner
Speyside for later
		
Click to expand...

Can’t beat a Speyside James 😀


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 8, 2022)

Anti-Establishment IPA - Aldi’s Punk IPA ripoff. Actually quite good and tbh I don’t notice the difference unless I drink them one right after the other


----------



## BrianM (Jul 9, 2022)

Thinking about opening a 2006 Oban distillers edition, like a dram before dinner 😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Can’t beat a Speyside James 😀
		
Click to expand...

You can Brian 

(I know, I know, it's all a matter of taste )


----------



## BrianM (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You can Brian 

(I know, I know, it's all a matter of taste )
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don’t know how you can drink the really peaty ones, my wife’s grandfather loves them as well 😀🥃🥃


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I honestly don’t know how you can drink the really peaty ones, my wife’s grandfather loves them as well 😀🥃🥃
		
Click to expand...

Anything else seems so bland to me in comparison.   We have Irish neighbours, when they go away we keep an eye on the house and he always brings me a bottle of Irish back; too clean for me.  

Anyway, look on the bright side, I'm saving you from them.


----------



## RichA (Jul 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anything else seems so bland to me in comparison.   We have Irish neighbours, when they go away we keep an eye on the house and he always brings me a bottle of Irish back; too clean for me. 

Anyway, look on the bright side, I'm saving you from them. 

Click to expand...

Can you imagine??? Ardbeg smokiness given 47 years to mellow...

Rare Ardbeg Scotch single malt cask sells for £16m https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-62082200


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

I’ll be toasting Tiger with a 12 year old Dalmore tonight 😀🥃🥃


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 6, 2022)

Supping Smokehead 
Very Smokey peaty whisky from Islay

On special at Tesco £25 if you have a clubcard 👍


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2022)

Pint of franziskaner off my perfect draft


----------



## RichA (Aug 6, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Supping Smokehead
Very Smokey peaty whisky from Islay

On special at Tesco £25 if you have a clubcard 👍
		
Click to expand...

Do they have their own distillery or is it linked to one of the others? The website doesn't really give much away.


----------



## RichA (Aug 6, 2022)

London Beer Factory - Day Dreamer New England IPA. Discovered in Tesco this afternoon.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 6, 2022)

RichA said:



			Do they have their own distillery or is it linked to one of the others? The website doesn't really give much away.
		
Click to expand...

It’s made by Ian Macleod distillers from an unspecified distillery on Islay
However, those in the know reckon Smokehead Islay single malt whisky is young Caol Ila finished in Ardbeg casks.

All I know is it’s really nice 🥃


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 6, 2022)

RichA said:



			Do they have their own distillery or is it linked to one of the others? The website doesn't really give much away.
		
Click to expand...

It's bottled by Ian MacLeod from casks bought from other distilleries.  The general consensus amongst those who think they know is that it is an Ardbeg, possibly matured in Caol Ila casks or blended with Caol Ila.  I have a little experience in the matter  and I would say there is definitely a healthy dose of South coast Islay in it which means Lagavulin, Laphroaig or Ardbeg.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Supping Smokehead
Very Smokey peaty whisky from Islay

On special at Tesco £25 if you have a clubcard 👍
		
Click to expand...

£82 if you don’t have a Clubcard?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's bottled by Ian MacLeod from casks bought from other distilleries.  The general consensus amongst those who think they know is that it is an Ardbeg, possibly matured in Caol Ila casks or blended with Caol Ila.  I have a little experience in the matter  and I would say there is definitely a healthy dose of South coast Islay in it which means Lagavulin, Laphroaig or Ardbeg.
		
Click to expand...


Is this a travel brochure?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 6, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			£82 if you don’t have a Clubcard?
		
Click to expand...

No £35
👍🥃


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Is this a travel brochure?
		
Click to expand...

I thought BIM’s last 3 words were tropical diseases


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 6, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Is this a travel brochure?
		
Click to expand...

Yes to whisky heaven 
Got introduced to Islay whiskies on the Forum golf trip there nearly 2 years ago.
Need to go back and do the full tour


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No £35
👍🥃
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 6, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



*Yes to whisky heaven*
Got introduced to Islay whiskies on the Forum golf trip there nearly 2 years ago.
Need to go back and do the full tour
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.

I may have a small snifter late to celebrate yesterday's win


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's bottled by Ian MacLeod from casks bought from other distilleries.  The general consensus amongst those who think they know is that it is an Ardbeg, possibly matured in Caol Ila casks or blended with Caol Ila.  I have a little experience in the matter  and I would say there is definitely a healthy dose of South coast Islay in it which means *Lagavulin, Laphroaig or Ardbeg*.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			I thought BIM’s last 3 words were tropical diseases
		
Click to expand...

Phillistine.


----------



## RRidges (Aug 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's bottled by Ian MacLeod from casks bought from other distilleries.  The general consensus amongst those who think they know is that it is an Ardbeg, possibly matured in Caol Ila casks or blended with Caol Ila.  I have a little experience in the matter  and I would say there is definitely a healthy dose of South coast Islay in it which means Lagavulin, Laphroaig or Ardbeg.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried The Malt Whisky Society in Holborn?
I went occasionally when living and working in London.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 6, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Have you tried The Malt Whisky Society in Holborn?
I went occasionally when living and working in London.
		
Click to expand...

I believe a friend of mine was a member and took me there once; the bottles are numbered rather than named if I've got the right place, tartan armchairs, old brick building; is that the one?


----------



## RRidges (Aug 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I believe a friend of mine was a member and took me there once; the bottles are numbered rather than named if I've got the right place, tartan armchairs, old brick building; is that the one?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the decor, but the numbered bottles rings a bell. They bought and had bottled individual barrels from various distilleries, so unique, if occasionally atypical, aromas & flavours.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Phillistine. 

Click to expand...


He can't  help it If he comes from Philistine !


----------



## RichA (Aug 6, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s made by Ian Macleod distillers from an unspecified distillery on Islay
However, those in the know reckon Smokehead Islay single malt whisky is young Caol Ila finished in Ardbeg casks.

All I know is it’s really nice 🥃
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			It's bottled by Ian MacLeod from casks bought from other distilleries.  The general consensus amongst those who think they know is that it is an Ardbeg, possibly matured in Caol Ila casks or blended with Caol Ila.  I have a little experience in the matter  and I would say there is definitely a healthy dose of South coast Islay in it which means Lagavulin, Laphroaig or Ardbeg.
		
Click to expand...

Cool. Thank you. I've been a lover of Islay malts since I stayed there in my early 20s. Until a few months ago I had half a dozen bottles on the go. Now the cupboard is bare and they are all a lot more £££ than they were 10 years ago. You used to even occasionally see Lagavulin 16yo on offer in the supermarket for under £30. Now it's £75. 
Smokehead looks like a bargain at £25.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2022)

RichA said:



			Cool. Thank you. I've been a lover of Islay malts since I stayed there in my early 20s. Until a few months ago I had half a dozen bottles on the go. Now the cupboard is bare and they are all a lot more £££ than they were 10 years ago. You used to even occasionally see Lagavulin 16yo on offer in the supermarket for under £30. Now it's £75.
Smokehead looks like a bargain at £25.
		
Click to expand...

Keep an eye on Amazon, they sometimes do cracking deals on Malts, you normally have to be quick off the mark though 👍🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 7, 2022)

RichA said:



			Cool. Thank you. I've been a lover of Islay malts since I stayed there in my early 20s. Until a few months ago I had half a dozen bottles on the go. Now the cupboard is bare and they are all a lot more £££ than they were 10 years ago. You used to even occasionally see Lagavulin 16yo on offer in the supermarket for under £30. Now it's £75.
*Smokehead looks like a bargain at £25.*

Click to expand...

It is. 

Waitrose currently have Laphroaig Select on offer at £25.  I'd describe it as marginally smoother & less peaty than the standard 10yo Laphroaig, and a very nice Islay whisky.

https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/produ...ingle-malt-scotch-whisky/755908-381392-381393

Waitrose also have Talisker Skye at £25 (from £42, bit polite for me, prefer Storm or Dark Storm) and Jura Journey at £23 (normally £35), Jura Rum Cask Finish at £28 (from £38) and Highland Park Viking Scars at £27 (from £35) if you fancy some different island offerings.

Lagavulin is shown as £76.50 at Waitrose   Personally  for that money I'd rather have 3 bottles of Laphroaig Select, an Ardbeg 10yo or An Oa & a Laphroaig Select, or an Ardbeg Uigeadial & change or an Ardbeg Corryvreckan at £80.  I'd also avoid Ardbeg Wee Beastie like the plague, rough as for me.  Lagavulin has never lived up to its hype for me.   But as White Horse's chief distiller once said, there's no bad malts, just different ones.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It is. 

Waitrose currently have Laphroaig Select on offer at £25.  I'd describe it as marginally smoother & less peaty than the standard 10yo Laphroaig, and a very nice Islay whisky.

https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/produ...ingle-malt-scotch-whisky/755908-381392-381393

Waitrose also have Talisker Skye at £25 (from £42, bit polite for me, prefer Storm or Dark Storm) and Jura Journey at £23 (normally £35), Jura Rum Cask Finish at £28 (from £38) and Highland Park Viking Scars at £27 (from £35) if you fancy some different island offerings.

Lagavulin is shown as £76.50 at Waitrose   Personally  for that money I'd rather have 3 bottles of Laphroaig Select, an Ardbeg 10yo or An Oa & a Laphroaig Select, or an Ardbeg Uigeadial & change or an Ardbeg Corryvreckan at £80.  I'd also avoid Ardbeg Wee Beastie like the plague, rough as for me.  Lagavulin has never lived up to its hype for me.   But as White Horse's chief distiller once said, there's no bad malts, just different ones. 

Click to expand...

That Ardbeg Corryvreckan is the ultimate smokey/ peaty , 
Quite like wee beastie too, as you say not quite as refined, but nothing wrong with a bit of rough occasionally, vicar 😂😎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 7, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That *Ardbeg Corryvreckan is the ultimate smokey/ peaty *,
		
Click to expand...

It is extremely nice 



PhilTheFragger said:



			Quite like wee beastie too, a*s you say not quite as refined*,
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say not quite as refined, I said rough as; Wee Beastie is a lot worse than less refined. 



PhilTheFragger said:



			but* nothing wrong with a bit of rough occasionally*, vicar 😂😎
		
Click to expand...

Does your carer know about this?


----------



## RichA (Aug 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It is. 

Waitrose currently have Laphroaig Select on offer at £25.  I'd describe it as marginally smoother & less peaty than the standard 10yo Laphroaig, and a very nice Islay whisky.

https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/produ...ingle-malt-scotch-whisky/755908-381392-381393

Waitrose also have Talisker Skye at £25 (from £42, bit polite for me, prefer Storm or Dark Storm) and Jura Journey at £23 (normally £35), Jura Rum Cask Finish at £28 (from £38) and Highland Park Viking Scars at £27 (from £35) if you fancy some different island offerings.

Lagavulin is shown as £76.50 at Waitrose   Personally  for that money I'd rather have 3 bottles of Laphroaig Select, an Ardbeg 10yo or An Oa & a Laphroaig Select, or an Ardbeg Uigeadial & change or an Ardbeg Corryvreckan at £80.  I'd also avoid Ardbeg Wee Beastie like the plague, rough as for me.  Lagavulin has never lived up to its hype for me.   But as White Horse's chief distiller once said, there's no bad malts, just different ones. 

Click to expand...

Lagavulin is my favourite but I'm not paying that much. 
Laphroaig 10yo has always been my go to whisky, but I'll give Smokehead a go. 🥃


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 8, 2022)

Technically not tonight as we’ve been off grid camping so could also post in that thread, but anyway… If there’s a better place for a pint in the world I’ve yet to find it. A Loch Fyne Jarl on Iona.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Just had a BBQ with the wife and her mum and dad. Sitting on the patio now and the in-laws have just left so have cracked open a bottle of rum that I got for my 60th a month ago. Kirk and Sweeney Reserva from the Dominican. Lovely and smooth. Might be late up for working at home tomorrow. 🤪


----------



## BrianM (Aug 15, 2022)

Got this for the hip flask on Friday, was on offer in Tesco.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## RichA (Aug 31, 2022)

Duppy Share rum. So good.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 2, 2022)

As it’s 2 years since the legendary Islay trip, I thought it appropriate to sample some of the islands bestest 🥃👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Brought an Arbelour triple cask back from A recent trip for a pal. €38. He seemed chuffed with that.
Me I treated myself to a Philippines rum Don Papa Maakara, again at €38. Will try the rum when I have no grandkids For the night


----------



## BrianM (Oct 2, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 44633

As it’s 2 years since the legendary Islay trip, I thought it appropriate to sample some of the islands bestest 🥃👍
		
Click to expand...

Bunnahabhain is a lovely dram, enjoy 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 44633

As it’s 2 years since the legendary Islay trip, I thought it appropriate to sample some of the islands bestest 🥃👍
		
Click to expand...

Bowmore 15 for me tonight.

In honour of our favourite mod, I might have to try the Jura Seven Wood… 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

It’s rather nice and a little potent… 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bowmore 15 for me tonight.

In honour of our favourite mod, I might have to try the Jura Seven Wood… 😁
	View attachment 44636

Click to expand...

Do they do an 11 Wood? 
Askin for a friend 👍😎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Do they do an 11 Wood?
Askin for a friend 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t notice one…


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2022)

Went in out wine merchant on Saturday, no flower and the bee, so was recommended something that was just in. Granbazan Albarino.

Very nice drop a bit stronger flavour wise than most others I've tried.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2022)

Blue Moon Belgian White with dinner, after which I'll be finishing off a bottle of Laphroaig Select and testing whisky stones...


----------



## RichA (Oct 21, 2022)

A rare evening out for dinner at some old friends. Taking a bottle of Terre di Faiano organic Primitivo, a bottle of Tesco Finest Picpoul de Pinet and a small box of Moretti, which I've never actually tried.
I expect I'll be forced to share.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2022)

Talisker Dark Storm.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2022)

Villa Maria Sauvignon Blanc 🍻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2022)

Nerabus Gorse Gin.  Discovered on the recent Islay trip. 👍


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 5, 2022)

A 1 litre growler of Father Thames bitter from the Windsor and Eton brewery. Very nice!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 6, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			A 1 litre growler of Father Thames bitter from the Windsor and Eton brewery. Very nice!
		
Click to expand...

A growler has a different meaning where I come from🫢


----------



## JamesR (Nov 6, 2022)

Just shared a bottle of Argy Malbec with my old man

Some form of scotch later. Not sure what he has for me to help myself to.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 6, 2022)

Likewise here but the marketing millenials must have missed it 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			A 1 litre growler of Father Thames bitter from the *Windsor and Eton brewery*. Very nice!
		
Click to expand...

They provide a couple of barrels of real ale in one of the bars at Stamford Bridge; I hope that Father Thames was better than the Guardsman & Knight of the Garter that we are offered.   Fortunately the same bar now has Whitstable Bay Pale Ale on draught.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2022)

Buffalo Trace


----------



## BrianM (Nov 13, 2022)

Talisker Skye, very nice dram 👍🏻🥃🥃😀


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2022)

Tamnavulin sherry cask, another lovely dram 😀🥃🥃


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2022)

Latest batch of Novello arrived today. 
Always good, far more consistent than BN.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Latest batch of Novello arrived today.
Always good, far more consistent than *BN.*

Click to expand...

Blue Nun?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blue Nun? 

Click to expand...

Beaujolais nouveau


----------



## Jason.H (Nov 25, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I have recently discovered Hobgoblin,that stuff is just too nice.
		
Click to expand...

I like it but the label puts me off 😂


----------



## Jason.H (Nov 25, 2022)

Stella Artois unfiltered. First time I bought this and it goes down very well.  Lovey drink.


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 6, 2022)

Guinness Cold brew coffee. I was a bit unsure as a coffee lover I don’t normally like cold coffee drinks but this Guinness I found really nice and will buy more.


----------



## KenL (Dec 6, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Guinness Cold brew coffee. I was a bit unsure as a coffee lover I don’t normally like cold coffee drinks but this Guinness I found really nice and will buy more.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that, sounds horrible. But, maybe not.


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			Saw that, sounds horrible. But, maybe not.
		
Click to expand...

Got to admit when I first  seen it in Tesco I thought no way. Then next visit I thought I’d try a 4 pack.


----------



## RichA (Dec 7, 2022)

Talisker 10yo. I think it might have moved to no.1 on my list.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 8, 2022)

We started on the Mulled Wine this evening. It's -1 outside already


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 8, 2022)

rulefan said:



			We started on the Mulled Wine this evening. It's -1 outside already
		
Click to expand...

Been on it for a week now  -3 here


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 8, 2022)

Any recommendations for a very good Malbec, up to £20 ?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2022)

A white appassomento.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 9, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Any recommendations for a very good Malbec, up to £20 ?
		
Click to expand...

Les Volets Malbec


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2022)

Just opened a bottle of Trivento Malbec, not a bad swill forr £11 a bottle.


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2022)

First one for a while, nice glass of Riesling here


----------



## mteam (Dec 16, 2022)

aldi currently have some decent beers in they have a H on the bottle cant think what there called but quite nice


----------



## mteam (Dec 16, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Guinness Cold brew coffee. I was a bit unsure as a coffee lover I don’t normally like cold coffee drinks but this Guinness I found really nice and will buy more.
		
Click to expand...

I love guinness and coffee but not sure, dont like cold coffee shame as it sounds perfect


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Guinness Cold brew coffee. I was a bit unsure as a coffee lover I don’t normally like cold coffee drinks but this Guinness I found really nice and will buy more.
		
Click to expand...




KenL said:



			Saw that, sounds horrible. But, maybe not.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve tried it. It’s safe to say that I won’t be trying it again. 🤢


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 21, 2022)

Certainly not drinking it tonight, but been to Aldi this afternoon for me big shop and the Barolo reduced to £10 and Valpocella reduced to a tenner is gonna get hammered on Xmas day 👍
both 2017 bottles


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Certainly not drinking it tonight, but been to Aldi this afternoon for me big shop and the Barolo reduced to £10 and Valpocella reduced to a tenner is gonna get hammered on Xmas day 👍
both 2017 bottles
		
Click to expand...

2 bottles, what are the rest drinking or is it just you?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 21, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			2 bottles, what are the rest drinking or is it just you?
		
Click to expand...

You been talking to Missis T 😂


----------



## KenL (Dec 21, 2022)

A couple of bottles from https://www.orkneybrewery.co.uk/beer


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2022)

About to get the (Christmas) cheese board out with a couple of glasses of Soberano Spanish brandy.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2022)

Paella for dinner tonight so a couple of bottles of Albarino fefinane chilling.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 30, 2022)

Just started on a lovely sloe gin made by my granddaughter. Followed by a smooth Hacienda de LLuna Merlot for the goulash later.


----------



## RichA (Dec 30, 2022)

Oatly Skinny
Not had a drink drink since boxing day. 😕
It is delicious though.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2022)

Jefferson’s Extra fine dark rum. (Well I am in West Cumbria) lovely stuff!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2022)

Woodford Reserve bourbon courtesy of my daughter for my birthday.
Beautiful 🥃


----------



## Alan Clifford (Dec 31, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I have recently discovered Hobgoblin,that stuff is just too nice.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried their ipa.  Nice change from the ruby but then I like ipa's.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2022)

Alan Clifford said:



			Have you tried their ipa.  Nice change from the ruby but then I like ipa's.
		
Click to expand...

Not tried it mate,I’ll give it a go 🍻


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2022)

Les Jamelles Syrah, lovely French Red.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2022)

Unsure where to start
The one in the decanter is Ardbeg Ultimate 10 year

Decisions decisions 🥃🥃

It’s been a good Christmas / birthday 😎


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2022)

Started with a nice Tea

with dinner I suspect a fine lemonade

followed by a few teas during the night


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 45759

Unsure where to start
The one in the decanter is Ardbeg Ultimate 10 year

Decisions decisions 🥃🥃

It’s been a good Christmas / birthday 😎
		
Click to expand...

Amazon have some cracking deals at the moment, if you’re needing to stock up 😂😂
Talisker or Bunnhabhain for me 🥃🥃🥃


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Amazon have some cracking deals at the moment, if you’re needing to stock up 😂😂
Talisker or Bunnhabhain for me 🥃🥃🥃
		
Click to expand...

I like the peat and the smoke

Penderyn & Bunnhabhain is what my carer likes 👍🥃


----------



## Mel Smooth (Dec 31, 2022)

Few bottles of cheap french blonde from lidl, and I've got a decent bottle of Red to go at.

Seriously considering knocking the booze on the head after tonight - aside from a social pint or two after a round - I think I've had enough of the stuff.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Few bottles of cheap french blonde from lidl, and I've got a decent bottle of Red to go at.

Seriously considering knocking the booze on the head after tonight - aside from a social pint or two after a round - I think I've had enough of the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t talk nonsense, that’s the drink talking 😀


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2022)

Started with a very nice La Goudale, then on to some fabulous Kikisui sake…… which will be washed down with more sake, followed by more….. then on to dry January……


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2022)

A couple of bottles of flower and the bee, getting harder to find and the price just keeps getting higher, but  it's so nice it would be worth it what ever you paid


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Started with a very nice La Goudale, then on to some fabulous Kikisui sake…… which will be washed down with more sake, followed by more….. then on to dry January……
		
Click to expand...

It ls the one drink I've never been able to stomach , for me just vomit inducing and I worked for a Japanese investment bank for a year and still couldn't take a sip without wanting to chuck my ring


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			It ls the one drink I've never been able to stomach , for me just vomit inducing and I worked for a Japanese investment bank for a year and still couldn't take a sip without wanting to chuck my ring
		
Click to expand...

🤣🍶🍶🍶🍶🍶

I didn’t like it at first, but living in Tokyo I was exposed to an awful lot of it 🥳 over there it’s like wine, there are sooo many different types, you can’t beat a good DaiGinjo.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			🤣🍶🍶🍶🍶🍶

I didn’t like it at first, but living in Tokyo I was exposed to an awful lot of it 🥳 over there it’s like wine, there are sooo many different types, you can’t beat a good DaiGinjo.
		
Click to expand...

🤢🤮


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 1, 2023)

Now I am riddled with man flu. I decided to treat myself to a bottle of dead man’s fingers rum to go with my hot chocolate. It’s the only known cure for man flu. 
Anyway, sweet mother that rum Is gorgeous. Only problem
There’s only one sachet of hot chocolate. 😡


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 5, 2023)

Tashyboy said:



			Now I am riddled with man flu. I decided to treat myself to a bottle of dead man’s fingers rum to go with my hot chocolate. It’s the only known cure for man flu. 
Anyway, sweet mother that rum Is gorgeous. Only problem
There’s only one sachet of hot chocolate. 😡
		
Click to expand...

As an ex sailor, all rum has to be taken neat. Dead Man’s Fingers is lovely stuff.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2023)

srixon 1 said:



			As an ex sailor, all rum has to be taken neat. Dead Man’s Fingers is lovely stuff.
		
Click to expand...

If you can get it, Holy Island Spiced Rum is the drink of gods. My local micropub sells it, absolutely stunning tipple 👌


----------



## RichA (Monday at 8:42 PM)

Black Sheep Brewery Cry Wolf black IPA.
Really interesting. Hoppy IPA with dark roasted malt undertones. I'll definitely be buying some more.


----------



## Tashyboy (Monday at 8:48 PM)

srixon 1 said:



			As an ex sailor, all rum has to be taken neat. Dead Man’s Fingers is lovely stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Me mum has come back from a 35 day cruise transatlantic around the Caribbean. I asked her to bring me back a nice bottle of local rum From one of the islands. I went round on Friday. She said ” here is that French  Brandy you were after”. 😖


----------



## RichA (Monday at 8:58 PM)

Tashyboy said:



			Me mum has come back from a 35 day cruise transatlantic around the Caribbean. I asked her to bring me back a nice bottle of local rum From one of the islands. I went round on Friday. She said ” here is that French  Brandy you were after”. 😖
		
Click to expand...

🤣
Have you tried Duppy Share? I'm blown away by how good the Aged and White rum are neat.


----------



## Tashyboy (Monday at 9:27 PM)

RichA said:



			🤣
Have you tried Duppy Share? I'm blown away by how good the Aged and White rum are neat.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t, just googled it 👍 one to keep me eye out for


----------

